# Angeln lernen auf die harte Tour



## Mescalero (31. August 2022)

Glückwunsch zum Schein und Petri zum ersten Fisch!
Und Chapeau Snâsh ! 

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch einmal ein Ausflug mit jemanden, der Erfahrung hat. Klar lernt man auch durch die eigenen Fehler, Reflexion usw. aber das Frustpotenzial wäre etwas geringer.


----------



## rhinefisher (31. August 2022)

Sehr schön - lass dich nicht entmutigen, es läuft ganz gut...


----------



## fordprefect (31. August 2022)

Wenn man ganz alleine angelt, ist es härter und mühsamer. Ich hab als jugendlicher das Ansitzangeln im Verein gelernt, wobei es im wesentlichen Feedern war.
Das Spinnangeln musste ich mir selbst bei bringen und habs als jugendlicher nicht hingekriegt. War dann zu frustrierend und zu teuer für mich. Hab das erst noch mal als Erwachsener nach Wiedereinstieg so einigermaßen hin bekommen.
Wichtig ist, dass man schnell eine richtige Einstellung zum Angeln gewinnt, denn das ist ja mehr als Fische fangen. Dann ist Schneidern nicht so wild.
Spinnangeln kann frustrierend sein, aber da man viel werfen muss, kannst du da auch viel werfen üben. Schau, dass du am Anfang vlt. mit nem billigen Köder übst, vlt. nen Spinner oder Blinker, der vom Gewicht gut zu der Rute passt. Schau dir vlt. noch mal Videos vorher an und mach ganz ruhig. Kurbel hoch, so dass der Köder ca. 70cm unter der Spitze ist und bring den hinter dich. Dann entspann erst mal hast ja keinen Grund zur hast. Kannst die Richtung in Ruhe anpeilen. Wenn du Probleme mit dem peilen hast auch überm Kopf und dann am besten nur locker die untere Hand zu dir ziehen (versemmel ich auch immer gerne, weil ich es mir mal falsch angewöhnt habe). Das ganze Timining vom Beschleunigen und loslassen etc. muss man üben,üben, üben. Das gemeine ist, wenn du den Köder wechselst und der sehr anders ist, dann musst du ganz anders werfen. Daher bleib vlt. mal ne längere Zeit bei einem Ködertyp und Gewicht. Such dir am besten ne Strecke mit wenig Hindernissen. Und wenn der Köder fliegt, beobachte ihn. Du kannst mit der linken in die Schnur fassen, um den Wurf abzukürzen, falls der zu weit ging.


----------



## Michael.S (31. August 2022)

Den ersten Fisch vergisst mann nie , bei mir war es ein Barsch , Gerätemäßig hatte ich nicht viel als ich mit 6 Jahren anfing mit den Angeln , ca. 3 Meter Bambusstock , daran kam die dickste Schnur die mann hier kaufen konnte eine 0,50er , die brauchte mann auch denn Kescher gab es hier nicht zu kaufen , mit der Ausrüstung wurde auch auf Hecht geangelt , Effzett Blinker angeknotet und dann schleppte mann das ganze am Ufer entlang , im Lauf der Jahre Lernt mann ständig etwas dazu


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (31. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Schein und Petri zum ersten Fisch!
> Und Chapeau Snâsh !
> 
> *Vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch einmal ein Ausflug mit jemanden, der Erfahrung hat.* Klar lernt man auch durch die eigenen Fehler, Reflexion usw. aber das Frustpotenzial wäre etwas geringer.



Genau, so lernt man es am schnellsten. Aber Erfahrung sollte er haben, also nicht mit Snâsh, der landet selbst nur Zufallsfänge!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (31. August 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Letzte Woche habe ich den Angelschein gemacht. Online. Vorher habe ich noch nie geangelt. Im Klartext bedeutet das, dass ich eigentlich von nix ne Ahnung habe. Wenn man sich einen der vielen Youtube-Kanäle anschaut, sieht es so unglaublich einfach aus. In diesem Thread möchte ich anderen Anfängern zeigen, dass Angeln als absoluter Anfänger alles Andere als einfach ist. Dass wahrscheinlich viel Ausdauer beim Lernen braucht, dass es aber trotzdem viel Spaß macht.
> 
> Vor dem Angelschein kaufe ich eine aus meiner Sicht recht umfangreiche Erstausstattung. Eine Spinnrute, eine Stippe, Angeltasche mit gefühlt recht viel Ausstattung. Ich gebe so ca. 500 € aus. Aber ich weiß, dass ich als Anfänger sicherlich viel Anderes kaufen werde, als ich es mit ein wenig Erfahrung machen würde. Ich weiß, dass man Erfahrung weder kaufen noch erfragen kann. Daher habe ich mich von Anfang an darauf eingestellt, dass ich die Hälfte der Einkäufe mit mehr Erfahrung wahrscheinlich nicht machen würde. Was Rute (Steckrute 2,7m von Decathlon) und Rolle (Penn 360 Slammer) betrifft, habe ich zumindest nach 2 Tagen noch das Gefühl, dass sie zumindest mittelfristig tauglich sein können.
> 
> ...


Na klar immer her damit. Wir lassen uns gerne Unterhalten. Und nicht nur Du wirst durch deine Fehler dazu lernen, sondern auch wir, die mitlesen!


----------



## fordprefect (31. August 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Den ersten Fisch vergisst mann nie


Doch! Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern.


----------



## bathgate (31. August 2022)

Ein Tag später (Sonntag), 2. Versuch.
Ich fange gegen 10 Uhr an. Meine neue Strategie: erst mal ein paar Grundeln stippen, damit ich das Erfolgserlebnis und ne ausreichende Portion habe, um die Grundeln in Backteig auszubacken. Anschließend möchte ich Spinnfischen.

Gefühlt recht schnell habe ich 5 weitere Grundeln gestippt. Merke aber, dass für das "mal Schnell Grundeln stippen" ne 7m-Stippe einfach nicht das Richtige ist. Wechsle daher danach recht schnell auf die Spinnrute. Erstes Tackle: 2g Pose mit dem kleinsten Haken, den ich auf die schnelle fand, war allerdings ein 4er. Als Köder nehme ich Mais. Ich merke, dass die Haken für Grundeln viel zu groß sind, andere Fische nicht auf Mais gehen und außerdem für die Pose das Wasser zu schnell fließt. Ein Mal landet die Pose im Gestrüpp, kann aber befreit werden. Ansonsten klappt es schon recht gut mit dem Zielen und Treffen. Ein paar Angler gehen in meinem Rücken vorbei. Das bringt mich auf die Idee, diese auf kleinere Haken anzusprechen. Gesagt getan, ein freundlicher Angler gibt mir nen Hinweis für ein neues Tackle und wir finden in meinen Sachen 8er Haken, die ich doch dabei hatte. Neues Tackle: Grundmontage mit Tiroler Holz vor Wirbel, kurzes Vorfach und 8er Haken, weiterhin Mais als Köder.

Die Nidda fließt jedoch recht schnell und so verhakt sich das Tiroler Holz einige Male, ich muss sogar ein Mal barfuß in die Nidda und das Holz befreien. Die Grundeln gehen wie blöd auf alles, was rein gehalten wird. Was ich aber noch nicht ganz verstehe: wie schaffen die es, die jeweils 2-3 Maiskörner vom 8er Haken runterzufressen, ohne sich dabei aufzuhaken? Was mache ich da falsch?

Weitere lessons learned: ich habe ne monofile Schnur drauf. Im Praxistag wurde die auch für Spinnangeln besser als geflochtene bewertet, da sie schneller im Wasser versinkt. Mich stört aber die Dehnung, bekomme nur ein schlechtes Gefühl für Bisse. Überlege, ob ich beim nächsten Mal nicht lieber ne Geflochtene draufmache, nicht zuletzt wegen der extrem niedrigen Wasserstände und der Haltbarkeit der Schnur.

Nach insgesamt 7 Grundeln wechsle ich wieder Köder und Taktik, möchte jetzt wieder Spinnfischen. Also 6cm Gummifisch mit Jig dran. Werfen klappt gut, die Grundeln versuchen, den Schwanz anzuknabbern, aber sonst passiert Nichts. Möchte die kleinen Kunstkrebse mal ausprobieren, die mir im Angelshop als so fängig empfohlen wurden, weiß aber nicht, wie ich die dranmachen soll. Jig sieht so extrem überdimensioniert aus. Über entsprechende Tipps wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar.

Da ich ohne Frühstück los bin, packe ich gegen 14 Uhr meine Sachen zusammen und gehe nun deutlich entspannter in ner Straußenwirtschaft mein wohlverdientes Mittagessen abholen.


----------



## fordprefect (31. August 2022)

Wenn der Köder abgelutscht wird, ist der Haken wohl zu groß. Mais lässt sich auch leichter abziehen, als zB Maden.
Monofil ist robuster als geflochtene gerade beim über Steine schubbern.
Jiggen am Grund bringt mehr Hänger als bspw. ein Spinner.


----------



## rhinefisher (31. August 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Im Praxistag wurde die auch für Spinnangeln besser als geflochtene bewertet, da sie schneller im Wasser versinkt.


----------



## fordprefect (31. August 2022)

Vlt. noch wegen der Stippe. Keine Ahnung, wie dein Ufer aussieht und wie weit du raus musst. Aber ich vermute, dass die so lang ist, dass due die Pose damit in der Spur halten können müsstest.
Mach nen Rutenhalter nah ans Ufer und leg die Rute da ab und drück sie hinten runter. Tausendmal entspannter.
Dann machste viel von dem Gewicht sehr weit nach unten, dann wird der Köder nicht so hoch gedrückt. Dann solltest du in der Strömung flussab angeln können.

Ich denke, das Wort, welches du statt Tackle eigentlich suchst, lautet Montage oder englisch Rig.


----------



## bathgate (31. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Vlt. noch wegen der Stippe. Keine Ahnung, wie dein Ufer aussieht und wie weit du raus musst. Aber ich vermute, dass die so lang ist, dass due die Pose damit in der Spur halten können müsstest.
> Mach nen Rutenhalter nah ans Ufer und leg die Rute da ab und drück sie hinten runter. Tausendmal entspannter.
> Dann machste viel von dem Gewicht sehr weit nach unten, dann wird der Köder nicht so hoch gedrückt. Dann solltest du in der Strömung flussab angeln können.
> 
> Ich denke, das Wort, welches du statt Tackle eigentlich suchst, lautet Montage oder englisch Rig.


Danke für die Tipps. Rutenhalter wäre natürlich dem Grunde nach sinnvoller, aber wenn ich schnell Grundeln stippen möchte, sind 7m einfach zu lang. Da ich direkt ans Ufer komme und die Grundeln ja nicht so weit im Wasser sind, sollten 4m genauso reichen.


----------



## Colophonius (31. August 2022)

Hast du ein Foto von dem Gummikrebs? Dann kann man besser einschätzen,  was man da montieren muss.

Edit: rhinefisher : meinst du,  dass ein Haufen lachender Smileys einem Jungangler in irgendeiner Form weiterhilft?


----------



## fordprefect (31. August 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps. Rutenhalter wäre natürlich dem Grunde nach sinnvoller, aber wenn ich schnell Grundeln stippen möchte, sind 7m einfach zu lang. Da ich direkt ans Ufer komme und die Grundeln ja nicht so weit im Wasser sind, sollten 4m genauso reichen.


Dann mach es mit ner kürzeren Rute oder setz dich 2m weiter nach hinten . Meine Tipps sind auch eher generell für das Thema Pose und Fluss gemeint, als welche konkrete Rute dafür nimmst.

rhinefisher lacht übrigens, weil eigentlich fast alle nur mit geflochtener Spinnfischen. Vor allem, weil die sich nicht dehnt. So kann man den Köder besser animieren, den Biss ggf. besser spüren und einen Anhieb schneller setzen. Die Schnur ist aber viel empfindlicher, teurer und lässt sich schlechter Knoten. Bei manchen Methoden, Flüssen und Zielfischen ist aber Mono die bessere Wahl. Zum Beispiel mit Spinner am Bach auf Forelle. Gründe:
1. Spinner wird nicht groß animiert.
2. Forelle hat ein weiches Maul, die Dehnung schützt vorm ausschlitzen.
3. An so einem Gewässer hat man uU viel Steinkontakt.


----------



## fordprefect (31. August 2022)

Und du könntest natürlich auch versuchen hinter den Grundeln vorbei Rotaugen zu angeln. Das macht vlt. auch etwas mehr Spaß.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (31. August 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Nach insgesamt 7 Grundeln wechsle ich wieder Köder und Taktik, möchte jetzt wieder Spinnfischen. Also 6cm Gummifisch mit Jig dran. Werfen klappt gut, die Grundeln versuchen, den Schwanz anzuknabbern, aber sonst passiert Nichts. *Möchte die kleinen Kunstkrebse mal ausprobieren,* die mir im Angelshop als so fängig empfohlen wurden,* weiß aber nicht, wie ich die dranmachen soll.* Jig sieht so extrem überdimensioniert aus. Über entsprechende Tipps wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar.


Häng die mal an eine Dropshot-Montage und lasse sie direkt über Grund tänzeln.


----------



## rhinefisher (31. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Bei manchen Methoden, Flüssen und Zielfischen ist aber Mono die bessere Wahl.


Nichtmal dann; ich fische Geflecht niemals, wirklich NIEMALS, ohne Top Shot.
Diese 1 bis 20m Mono sind immer frisch und perfekt auf den jeweiligen Einsatz abgestimmt.
Einem Beginner erstmal Mono anzuraten muss ja so verkehrt nicht sein, aber die Begründung ist der Hammer..


----------



## rhinefisher (31. August 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> meinst du, dass ein Haufen lachender Smileys einem Jungangler in irgendeiner Form weiterhilft?


Sobald er nachfragt? Auf jeden Fall..


----------



## fordprefect (31. August 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nichtmal dann; ich fische Geflecht niemals, wirklich NIEMALS, ohne Top Shot.
> Diese 1 bis 20m Mono sind immer frisch und perfekt auf den jeweiligen Einsatz abgestimmt.
> Einem Beginner erstmal Mono anzuraten muss ja so verkehrt nicht sein, aber die Begründung ist der Hammer..


Ja, die Begründung hätte ich jetzt auch nicht so gewählt. Aber es gibt doch auch extra beschichtete geflochtene, die schneller sinkt. Ich hab sowas nie gebraucht, Gewässer sind gar nicht so tief.


----------



## Kanten (31. August 2022)

Falls Du wieder mal Grundeln angeln willst nimm einen kleinen Haken (12er) und Maden. Hier am Kanal kann man auf die Weise mit einer Maden bis zu 4-5 Grundeln raus holen (wenn man die schnell genug rauszieht).

Als jemand dessen Anfängertage nicht lange her sind (oder noch fortdauern) würde ich definitiv empfehlen erst mal an einem Stillgewässer zu angeln. Wenn Du Dir eine gute Stelle raus suchst kannst Du recht gefahrlos das Werfen üben und die Chance was größeres als eine Grundel raus zu holen ist auch höher.

Mir persönlich hat das Angeln erst richtig Spaß gemacht als ich mit dem Feedern anfing (da kamen dann endlich die ersten größeren Fische), parallel hatte ich bei windarmen Wetter immer noch eine Rute mit Pose draußen (da bissen dann auch Barsche auf Wurm). Erst als das richtig gut lief fing ich dann wieder mit dem aktiven Angeln an und das dann mit dem Spinner (ist mMn einfacher, besonders im Sommer).

Feedern geht am Anfang auch problemlos mit einer Spinnrute (nur das Gewicht des Korbes passend auswählen).


----------



## fordprefect (31. August 2022)

Mir ist noch ein ganz genereller Rat eingefallen.

Du solltest viel mehr ausprobieren, in dem du viel weniger ausprobierst!

Das klingt jetzt erst mal widersprüchlich, ist es aber nicht. Wenn du so begeistert dabei bist, wirst du noch viele Tage am Wasser verbringen und auf lange Sicht viele Methoden ausprobieren und üben können. Du musst also bei einem Trip von ein paar Stunden am Wasser nicht alles ausprobieren, was geht. Sonst kommst du nämlich gar nicht dazu überhaupt eine Methode richtig auszuprobieren. Entscheide dich, bevor du losgehst, für eine Methode und zieh die dann mal den Tag durch. Wenn du auf Probleme stößt, dann versuche eine Lösung dafür zu finden, indem du deine Montage oder Methode verbesserst, nicht wechselst. Nur so lernst du dann auf Dauer was dazu.

Wenn du dann am Ende des Tages denkst, beim nächsten Mal probier ich es auf Grund, weil xyz, dann mach das.

Wenn du später mal die Methoden grundlegend beherrschst, macht es natürlich Sinn auch situativ mal zu improvisieren, aber da bist du ja noch nicht.

Edit: entscheidendes nicht hinzugefügt.


----------



## bathgate (31. August 2022)

@rhinefischer: im Praxistag meinte der Ausbilder, dass in der Geflochtenen noch geringe Mengen an Luft eingeschlossen seien, daher hätten die deutlich mehr Auftrieb als Monos. Und zumindest bei den Schnüren, die sie uns praktisch vorgeführt haben, war das auch so.

Stille Gewässer habe ich nicht in der Nähe, nur Nidda und Main.

fordprefect: Genau das mit der einen Methode für den Tag hatte ich auch schon geplant. Für heute wollte ich Maden und 12er Haken besorgen, hatte an Drop Shot gedacht. Aber kann man mit ner Dropshot Montage und ner Mono den Biss von ner Grundel spüren?

Wie vermeidet man beim Spinnfischen Hänger bei dieser extremen Niedrigwasserlage, je nach Stelle z.T. 50cm und weniger in der Nidda, dabei aber z.T. recht schnell fließendes Wasser?


----------



## Niklas32 (31. August 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Über ein Feedback würde ich mich freuen, ob Ihr an so einen schonungslosen Anglertagebuch eines Anfängers interessiert seid. Wie er seine ersten Fehler macht, diese vielleicht wiederholt, aber hoffentlich durch Erfahrung und Eure Tipps lernt.


Auf jeden Fall gern mehr davon. Es erinnert so schön an die eigenen Anfänge.


Menemen schrieb:


> Falls Du wieder mal Grundeln angeln willst nimm einen kleinen Haken (12er) und Maden. Hier am Kanal kann man auf die Weise mit einer Maden bis zu 4-5 Grundeln raus holen (wenn man die schnell genug rauszieht).
> 
> Als jemand dessen Anfängertage nicht lange her sind (oder noch fortdauern) würde ich definitiv empfehlen erst mal an einem Stillgewässer zu angeln. Wenn Du Dir eine gute Stelle raus suchst kannst Du recht gefahrlos das Werfen üben und die Chance was größeres als eine Grundel raus zu holen ist auch höher.
> 
> ...


Kann mich Menemen da nur anschließen. An einem Stillgewässer kannst du richtig werfen üben und musst nicht dauernd aufpassen wo die Strömung deine Montage hindrückt. Vielleicht lohnt sich da mal eine längere Anfahrt zu einem Tagesausflug oder Ähnliches.


----------



## fordprefect (31. August 2022)

Dropshot ist eigentlich eine aktive Angelmethode, bei welcher man den Köder im Wasser animiert, während das Blei den an der Stelle hält. Da ist Wurm besser geeignet als Made, weil der halt auch wackeln kann.

Du könntest auch einfach eine ganz normale Grundmontage mit Durchlaufblei oder Seitenarm nutzen oder eine ganz normale Posenmontage.

Such doch hier mal nach der "Grundangelfiebel" und lies dir das durch.

Zu den Hängern:
Wenn Hängerpotential da ist, also Steine, Wurzeln, Äste, Müll, dann kann es halt Hänger geben. Dann muss man lernen, wo die Stellen sind und umfischen oder einen Köder nehmen, bei dem das nicht so problematisch ist. Hatten ja jetzt auch schon mehrere Spinner genannt.


----------



## Kanten (31. August 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Dropshot Montage


Dropshot und Grundel halte ich für subotimal, da die am Boden rumschwimmen (habe es aber nie ausprobiert). Nimm einfach ein kleines Blei und angel auf Grund. Dropshot ist eher für Barsche oder Zander würde ich sagen, für Grundeln ist es zu aufwendig (Köder absinken dauert länger). 

Ich angel auf Grundel einfach mit einem kurzen Vorfach an dem ich ein 1gr Blei dran habe (ca. 10cm oberhalb des Hakens). Das ist dann schon die ganze Montage.


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. August 2022)

Hallo.
Als blutiger Anfänger würde ich das Spinnfischen erstmal vergessen.
Damals am Rhein habe ich mit mittleren
Teleskopruten und Grundblei vor hängerarmen Hafeneinfahrten gut Fried Fisch gefangen.
Das werden wohl auch die Aktivitäten gewesen sein, die zu sehen waren,
Friedfische.
In diesem Fall kommt auch eine weitere leichte beringte Rute zum Einsatz , mit Pose
Und bspw. Maden.
Mein erster Lehrmeister war mein Vater, dann ein Angelladen mit den Jungs vor Ort.
Ich habe jeden Angler, den ich sah mit Fragen überhäuft... Lief mal besser  mal schlechter.

Lange Rede... Sich alleine das Angeln beizubringen, würde ich lassen.
Man braucht "Vernetzung" und Menschen, die
einem was zeigen (damit meine ich echte, keine "Prachtstücke" aus dem Netz... ab. ausgenommen).

Angel Kumpel, der bißchen was kann wäre top.
Klein anfangen... Die 7m. Stippe war erstmal ein Fehlkauf.
Leichte beringte Rute, gerne Teleskop mit nicht zu filigranen Ringen wäre meine Wahl.

Wie gesagt erstmal auf Friedfisch...

R. S.


----------



## fordprefect (31. August 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Als blutiger Anfänger würde ich das Spinnfischen erstmal vergessen.
> Damals am Rhein habe ich mit mittleren
> Teleskopruten und Grundblei vor hängerarmen Hafeneinfahrten gut Fried Fisch gefangen.
> ...


Ich denke mal, wenn er angelnde Familie oder Freunde hätte, wäre der Thread und die Einzelkämpferstrategie gar nicht so aufgekommenen. Ansonsten ist es gar nicht so einfach jemand zum Angeln zu finden. Vlt. in nem Verein oder per Kontaktanzeige im Angelforum. Ich hab leider auch niemand zum gemeinsamen Angeln. Bin in nem Papierverein und die paar mal, wo ich wegen Dokumenten dort zur Versammlung war, hätte ich (mag ein Vorurteil sein) mit keinem der anwesenden angeln wollen. Ich hab mal kurzzeitig nen Kumpel motiviert zum Angeln und ihm dann was gezeigt, aber der war nicht nachhaltig motiviert.

Wer nicht aus Familientradition zum Angeln kommt, hats erst mal schwer.


----------



## keinangelprofi (31. August 2022)

Erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Augenschein und viel Erfolg beim Angeln! Mit dem Main in  FFM hast du dir ein undankbares Angelrevier ausgesucht.
Da ich von Kleinstkindesbeinen angel, weiß ich nicht wie es ist, nicht angeln zu können. Deshalb freue ich mich über deine Berichte.
 Was ich dir aber sagen kann: Angler sind meiner Meinung nach recht nette Gesellen und wenn man Leute am Wasser trifft und höflich und freundlich fragt, kriegt man auch eine vernünftige Antwort. Auch bei YouTube kann man sehr viel lernen. 
Viel Spaß weiterhin!


----------



## Mescalero (31. August 2022)

Hinweis zur Stippe: üblicherweise lassen die sich in ihre Einzelteile zerlegen. Man kann also soviele der unteren Segmente weglassen, bis die passende Länge erreicht ist.


----------



## fordprefect (31. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hinweis zur Stippe: üblicherweise lassen die sich in ihre Einzelteile zerlegen. Man kann also soviele der unteren Segmente weglassen, bis die passende Länge erreicht ist.


Das schaue ich mir mal an, dann kannich meinem Sohn vlt. die Hälfte meiner Stippe geben.


----------



## bathgate (31. August 2022)

Rheinspezie : Spinnfischen möchte ich nicht vergesen, weil es am Meisten Spaß macht.

Habe mich hinsichtlich Montage doch nochmal umentschieden. An der von mir beabsichtigten Stelle ist das Wasser nur ca. 20-50cm tief. Ich nehme ne 1,5g Pose mit 1,25g ausgebleit. Davor nen Wirbel und nen 12er Haken. Darauf kommt ne Made. Das sollte jetzt doch mal ein wenig besser klappen...

Hier ist ein Bild von den Krebsen, Gesamtlänge knapp 5 cm.


----------



## Waidbruder (31. August 2022)

Menemen schrieb:


> Dropshot und Grundel halte ich für subotimal, da die am Boden rumschwimmen (habe es aber nie ausprobiert). Nimm einfach ein kleines Blei und angel auf Grund. Dropshot ist eher für Barsche oder Zander würde ich sagen, für Grundeln ist es zu aufwendig (Köder absinken dauert länger).
> 
> Ich angel auf Grundel einfach mit einem kurzen Vorfach an dem ich ein 1gr Blei dran habe (ca. 10cm oberhalb des Hakens). Das ist dann schon die ganze Montage.


Dropshot auf Grundel geht hier sehr gut. Ich nehme dazu einen 14er Haken etwa 10 cm über Grund an der DS Montage. Am Seitenarm eingebunden, weils die meiner Kenntnis nach nur mit Plättchen gibt. Köder sind 1 oder 2 rote Zuckmückenlarven aus Gummi.
Nebenbei steigen auch mal Barsche und Kaulis ein.


----------



## Mescalero (31. August 2022)

Kleine Öhrhaken gibt es in der Feeder- und Matchecke. Und natürlich im Fliegenregal.


----------



## Waidbruder (31. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Kleine Öhrhaken gibt es in der Feeder- und Matchecke. Und natürlich im Fliegenregal.


Ja aber ich nehme dazu die feindrähtigen roten Wettkampfhaken, es ist bei normal starken Haken nicht so einfach diese Minis anzuködern.


----------



## fordprefect (31. August 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Spinnfischen möchte ich nicht vergesen, weil es am Meisten Spaß macht.


Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber die Aussage überrascht und erstaunt mich ein wenig bei deiner Schilderung.
Während du mit der Pose, die ersten kleinen Erfolge hattest, musstest du beim Spinnangeln bisher nur Verluste kassieren. Richtig selbst erlebt hast du große Sternstunden mit beiden noch nicht.
Woran machst du das fest?


----------



## Mescalero (31. August 2022)

Waidbruder 
Fummelig, das stimmt. Aber es geht, das ist ein Preston KKM-B in der Größe 16.
Es spricht aber natürlich nix gegen Plättchenhaken!


----------



## bathgate (31. August 2022)

Ich hoffe, dass ich vielleicht den Einen oder Anderen von Euch mal beim Angel in FfM treffen werde. Ich werde dann der sein, der sich so richtig als Anfänger anstellt 

Nen Spinner habe ich mir heute auch nochmal geholt, dazu oben schwimmende Wobbler.

fordprefect : Ich mag das aktive Angeln. Rute auswerfen und stundenlang warten ist nicht so meins. Klar, bisher habe ich nur mit Posenangeln Erfolg gehabt (Grundeln), aber die Anfangsverluste habe ich von Anfang an einkalkuliert. Insofern sind sie für mich nicht überraschend, wenn auch sie trotzdem ziemlich nerven.

Und mit was für Haken (Art, Größe) würdet Ihr mit den Krebsen angeln?

Edit: danke Mescalero, das hilft auf jeden Fall weiter.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. August 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Rheinspezie : Spinnfischen möchte ich nicht vergesen, weil es am Meisten Spaß macht.




Hallo,

dann übe vorher das Werfen auf dem Trockenen, denn der zielgenaue Wurf, oder auch der weite, je nach Gewässer, bringt mehr Fische und spart auch Köder.
Um halbwegs gut zu werfen bedarf es, je nach Talent einige Tage bis einige Wochen. Beginne mit dem Pendelwurf, den braucht man zwar in der Praxis am wenigsten, vermittelt aber am besten das Gefühl für das Gerät. Da es mittlerweile verschiedene Definitionen für den Pendelwurf gibt hier die Beschreibung dessen, den ich meine: Am besten sieht man zu, dass man ein Castinggewicht dafür bekommt. Das Pendel ist von der Rutenspitze aus gesehen in etwa so lange, dass das Ende (Gewicht) kurz vor der Rolle endet. Hat man damit Schwierigkeiten darf es auch ein bisschen kürzer sein. Dann pendelt man, in dem man die Rute mit dem Handgelenk in eine kontinuierliche Auf- und Abwärtsbewegung versetzt, der Rollenfuß liegt zwischen Mittel- und Ringfinger. Jeweils beim vorderen und hinteren Totpunkt des Pendels befindet sich das Gewicht  und auch die Rutenspitze am tiefsten Punkt. Klingt sehr einfach, ist es aber nicht und je nach Talent dauert es mehr oder weniger lange, bis das sitzt. Wenn man aus dem Pendelwurf heraus wirft, so geschieht dies stets vom hinteren Totpunkt des Gewichts aus, durch einen schnellen Vorschwung unter loslassen der Schnur. Geeignet nur für Wurfweiten bis ca. 10/12 Meter, aber manchmal auch in der Praxis sinnvoll und unverzichtbar für ein richtiges Feeling.
Erst wenn dies gut sitzt sollte man mit anderen Wurfarten beginnen (von links, von rechts, Überkopf etc.)

Viel Spaß und Petri Heil

Lajos

(und immer dran denken: es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen)


----------



## hanzz (31. August 2022)

Krebse fische ich meistens am Chebu oder CRig am Offsethaken. 
Wie ein Krebs über den Boden zuppeln









Kann man aber auch am Jigkopf oder am DS Rig fischen.


----------



## fordprefect (31. August 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich vielleicht den Einen oder Anderen von Euch mal beim Angel in FfM treffen werde. Ich werde dann der sein, der sich so richtig als Anfänger anstellt
> 
> Nen Spinner habe ich mir heute auch nochmal geholt, dazu oben schwimmende Wobbler.
> 
> ...


Naja, ich sag ja, du kennst die Methoden noch nicht richtig. Es gibt beim Ansitzangeln durchaus mal Flauten, aber wenn man es beherrscht und die Fische mal am Platz hat, dann kommt man da gar nicht zur Ruhe. Da hat man dann viel, viel mehr Fischkontakt, als beim Spinnen. Feedern oder Stippen ist da sehr "aktiv".


----------



## Kanten (31. August 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Dropshot auf Grundel geht hier sehr gut. Ich nehme dazu einen 14er Haken etwa 10 cm über Grund an der DS Montage. Am Seitenarm eingebunden, weils die meiner Kenntnis nach nur mit Plättchen gibt. Köder sind 1 oder 2 rote Zuckmückenlarven aus Gummi.
> Nebenbei steigen auch mal Barsche und Kaulis ein.


Interessant. Wobei ich es immer noch für recht aufwendig halte im Vergleich zu meiner in maximal 10 Sekunden zusammengebastelten Lösung.  Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit von spannenden Beifängen erhöht sich vermutlich drastisch (Kleinstbarsche habe ich auch bei meiner Minimallösung ab und an dabei). Vielleicht probiere ich es mal wenn ich ohne Maden am Wasser bin.


----------



## Kanten (31. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Naja, ich sag ja, du kennst die Methoden noch nicht richtig. Es gibt beim Ansitzangeln durchaus mal Flauten, aber wenn man es beherrscht und die Fische mal am Platz hat, dann kommt man da gar nicht zur Ruhe. Da hat man dann viel, viel mehr Fischkontakt, als beim Spinnen. Feedern oder Stippen ist da sehr "aktiv".


Oh ja. Wenn es da richtig läuft, kann das zum Hochleistungssport werden. Als jemand der vor allem im Stehen angelt habe ich schon Tage gehabt da habe ich von ständigen in die Knie gehen (zum abhaken und neu beködern) und zum Wasser runter beugen (man nimmt ja nicht alle mit, sondern nur die im persönlichen Beißfenster) ohne Schmarrn schon Muskelkater von bekommen (mittlerweile bin ich beim selektieren aber etwas besser geworden ).

(Sorry für den Doppelpost!)


----------



## Mikesch (31. August 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> ...
> Und mit was für Haken (Art, Größe) würdet Ihr mit den Krebsen angeln?
> ...


Z. B. Rundkopf- od. Stand up Jig, Hakengröße k. A., würde den Haken an der Anbindung der Scheren oder etwas weiter hinten austreten lassen.
Oder kleiner Offsethaken mit Chebu, ein Carolina Rig funktioniert sicher auch. Edit: siehe Bilder von Hanzz.


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. August 2022)

Wüsste auch nich, was am Posenangeln im Fluss nicht aktiv sein soll?! 

Ausser Verlusten durch Abrisse beim Spinnen wird da auch nich Viel kommen, 
Vom Zufall mal abgesehen. Aber die Kosten scheinen da eher zweitrangig zu sein?! 
Und beisst der 70er Hecht oder Kleinwaller is das Geschrei gross... 

Petri trotzdem, Hauptsache Spaß!


----------



## rhinefisher (31. August 2022)

Tja, das mit den Anfängern und dem Spinnen ist sone Sache.. .
Tatsächlich fühlen sich fast alle erwachsenen Beginner mit der Spinnrute am wohlsten und es zeitigt auch die schnellsten Erfolge.
Wenn sie dann anfangen mit leichten Posenmontagen zu fischen, können die wenigstens halbwegs werfen und vertüddeln nicht ganz so viel.. .


----------



## bathgate (31. August 2022)

fordprefect : Du hast Recht, ich kenne mich nidcht aus. Dürfte nach diesen Posts hier eigentlich niemanden wirklich überraschen. Und ich lasse mich gern davon überzeugen, dass Posenangeln viel mehr "action" bietet als auswerfen und warten. Auf Basis meines bisherigen Wissens gehe ich davon aus, dass mir Spinnfischen mehr gefallen wird.

Lajos1 : Den Pendelwurf habe ich am Sonntag schon ganz intuitiv selbst gemacht und in der Regel hat der auch ganz gut geklappt.

Rheinspezie: Kosten sind nicht egal. Aber bislang sind sie zumindest in dem Rahmen, den ich von Anfang an kalkuliert habe. Für die Zukunft würde ich aber schon ganz gern den Köderverlust minimieren...

Petri Dank Euch allen.


----------



## Snâsh (31. August 2022)

bathgate wie schon geschrieben komme ich doch wieder mit und Unterstütze dich  
Bin nur total ausgebucht was die Wochenenden angeht. Nächste Woche unter der Woche und am Wochenende kann ich vielleicht noch einmal ein paar Stunden einplanen. Da passen wir die Technik an. Wie alle hier aber schreiben ist die Aussage weiterhin: Üben Üben Üben. 
Das die Fische nicht beißen ist auch den derzeitigen Bedingungen zu schulden, zusätzlich ist es hier in der Gegend nicht ganz so einfach. Das die Fische bei unserem Trip ans Wasser bei mir gebissen haben liegt halt auch einfach an 20 Jahren Erfahrung und das ich mal neben der Strecke gewohnt habe


----------



## rhinefisher (31. August 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> wie schon geschrieben komme ich doch wieder mit und Unterstütze dich


KLASSE..


----------



## bathgate (31. August 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> bathgate wie schon geschrieben komme ich doch wieder mit und Unterstütze dich
> Bin nur total ausgebucht was die Wochenenden angeht. Nächste Woche unter der Woche und am Wochenende kann ich vielleicht noch einmal ein paar Stunden einplanen. Da passen wir die Technik an. Wie alle hier aber schreiben ist die Aussage weiterhin: Üben Üben Üben.
> Das die Fische nicht beißen ist auch den derzeitigen Bedingungen zu schulden, zusätzlich ist es hier in der Gegend nicht ganz so einfach. Das die Fische bei unserem Trip ans Wasser bei mir gebissen haben liegt halt auch einfach an 20 Jahren Erfahrung und das ich mal neben der Strecke gewohnt habe


Weiß ich Doch Snâsh und für Deine Hilfe bin ich Dir auch sehr dankbar. Das Üben ist fest eingeplant. Ich werde nachher mal für ein paar Stunden rausgehen. Außerdem gehe ich am Wochenende campen und dort sollen angeblich die Bedingungen viel besser sein. Ich hoffe darauf, dass bald mal wieder die Pegel ansteigen und es dadurch (hoffentlich) wieder einfacher wird.


----------



## fordprefect (31. August 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> fordprefect : Du hast Recht, ich kenne mich nidcht aus. Dürfte nach diesen Posts hier eigentlich niemanden wirklich überraschen. Und ich lasse mich gern davon überzeugen, dass Posenangeln viel mehr "action" bietet als auswerfen und warten. Auf Basis meines bisherigen Wissens gehe ich davon aus, dass mir Spinnfischen mehr gefallen wird.
> 
> Lajos1 : Den Pendelwurf habe ich am Sonntag schon ganz intuitiv selbst gemacht und in der Regel hat der auch ganz gut geklappt.
> 
> ...


Dass du die Methoden nicht kennst, war auch nicht als Vorwurf gemeint. Das ist ja vollkommen ok, dass man als Anfänger vieles nicht weiß. Genau deswegen sollte man aber auch zurückhaltend mit Schlussfolgerungen sein. Ist halt so, dass für viele heute Angeln gleichbedeutend mit Spinnfischen ist und so sieht es auch in den Angelläden aus. In den Angelmedien ist das auch sehr krass. Wundert auch nicht, dass die Angelindustrie das pushed, denn dakann man viel, viel mehr verkaufen als beim Friedfischen.


----------



## Kanten (31. August 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Auf Basis meines bisherigen Wissens gehe ich davon aus, dass mir Spinnfischen mehr gefallen wird.


Dachte ich am Anfang auch und es macht mir immer noch Spaß (naja eigentlich macht es mir erst seit kurzem wirklich Spaß, am Anfang fand ich es recht schnell viel zu frustrierend; heutzutage finde ich es aber wieder ziemlich geil). Aber probiere mMn definitiv rum. Wie irre viel Spaß Ansitzangeln machen kann hat mich echt überrascht.


----------



## fordprefect (31. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Doch! Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern.


Wieso sind da alle so schockiert? Könnt ihr euch genau daran erinnern? War das bei euch ein ganz besonderes Angeln?
Bei mir muss es eins der Jugendgruppen treffen gewesen sein, die alle sehr gleich waren. Das verschwimmt dann irgendwie. Eines der vielen Rotaugen. An andere Angelmomente, wie die Story mit dem Aal etc. erinnere ich mich natürlich besser.


----------



## DenizJP (31. August 2022)

Oh ein Frankfurter ^^

Der Snâsh wird dir so einiges beibringen können 

Ansonsten braucht es vor allem beim Spinnfischen Geduld und Ausdauer.

Ich hatte so ca 20-25 Ausflüge an den Main bis der erste gute Fisch biss


----------



## Gert-Show (31. August 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Wie vermeidet man beim Spinnfischen Hänger bei dieser extremen Niedrigwasserlage, je nach Stelle z.T. 50cm und weniger in der Nidda, dabei aber z.T. recht schnell fließendes Wasser?


Ganz einfach: nicht Spinnangeln. Bei wenig Wasser und Sauerstoff ist es Stress genug für die Fische.


----------



## bathgate (31. August 2022)

fordprefect : als Vowurf habe ich es auch nicht verstanden, keine Sorge. Ich bin nun mal Anfänger weitgehend ohne Praxiserfahrung. Da wäre es von meiner Seite aus naiv, anzunehmen, ich hätte auch nur eine Angelmethode wirklkich verstanden.

Heute war ich das 3. Mal angeln, dieses Mal war ich so ca. 4h an der Nidda. Das Gewässer ist wirklich für Anfänger sehr schwer. Sehr geringe Pegelstände (zumindest aktuell), bei flachem Pegelstand sehr schneller Fluss, viel "Unkraut" aus Sicht eines Anfängers am Rand, der das Auswerfen umso schwieriger macht.

Zu Beginn hatte ich geplant, nur mit Maden angen zu gehen. Doch dann war ein extrem hilfreicher und auskunftsfreudiger Angler neben mir, der recht schnell eine respektable Forelle geangelt hat. Ich habe mit Maden an der Pose zu dem Zeitpunkt auf den ersten Biss einer Grundel gewartet. Der Angler war unheimlich hilfs- und erklärungsbereit, hat mir viele Tipps zum Auswerfen gegeben. Kleiner Spoiler vorab: das brachte wenig, habe mal wieder 3 Köder (2 Spinner, 1 Wobbler) verloren.

So langsam gehen die Materialverluste ins Geld. Plane daher, zeitnah bei einem Discounter Stahlvorfach zu "selberbasteln", Fluorcarbonvorfächer und Spinner beim Discounter en Masse einzukaufen. Bei allen Materialien werde ich in der nächsten Zeitl wohl einen überproportionalen Bedarf haben...

Am Wochenende werde ich durch einen Campingtrip an einem deutlich einfacheren Gewässer angeln gehen. Werde dafür nochmal deutlich mehr Spinner, Wobbler, die oben schwimmen und wahrscheinlich sonstige Raubfischköder, die Ihr mir empfehlen werden, kaufen.

Und jetzt die Bitte an die erfahrenen Angler unter Euch: welche Fehler habt Ihr in meinem Vorgehen gefunden? Was sollte ich ändern?


----------



## bathgate (31. August 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: nicht Spinnangeln. Bei wenig Wasser und Sauerstoff ist es Stress genug für die Fische.



Und was dann?


----------



## silverfish (31. August 2022)

Grillen ,Tee trinken und abwarten bis
die Verhältnisse
besser werden.
Beim Meeresangeln und Sturm muss man auch auf besser Wetter warten. 
Und Geduld macht warten schön !!!


----------



## fordprefect (1. September 2022)

Haste die Köder im Baum oder im Wasser verloren? Vlt. beschäftigst du dich mit dem Thema, wie löse ich einen Hänger. Einfach ziehen, bis ab, ist die schlechteste Methode.

Vlt. machst du auch einfach mal ohne Angel nen Spaziergang entlang deiner Gewässer und schaust, was es da für unterschiedliche Stellen gibt. Lies vorher nach, was deine Gewässer für Fische besitzt und bei denen, die dich interessieren, schau was die für Stellen lieben könnten. Dann machste dir nen Plan.


----------



## Verstrahlt (1. September 2022)

Besorg dir am besten noch paar günstige Blinker, das tut dem Geldbeutel nicht so weh wenn die im Baum landen und die glitzern in den Ästen so schön. Ich könnt heute noch schreien wenn ich dran denke wie viele  Euros ich in Bäume gehängt hab   mittlerweile hab ich ne astsäge dabei und wenn der wobbler teuer war.... Muss der Baum halt weg :X
Btw... So ne günstige stippe is super um Köder aus Bäumen zu holen


----------



## Lajos1 (1. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Und was dann?


Hallo,

das Werfen üben. Zielgenaue Würfe ersparen Verluste.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (1. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Vlt. beschäftigst du dich mit dem Thema, wie löse ich einen Hänger. Einfach ziehen, bis ab, ist die schlechteste Methode.


Jetzt dachte ich da kommt ein Tipp?
So was z.B.:









Und noch einen Tipp von mir, wenn du es nicht geschafft hast den Hänger zu lösen sondern klar ist, du musst abreißen, dann mache dies nicht über die gebogene Rute und die Rolle.
Ich mache dies häufig dann, in dem ich die Schnur zwei bis dreimal am Ansatz der Kurbel drum wickle und dann in gerader Linie nach hinten laufe.
Die Rutenspitze zeigt dabei zum Köder.
Wichtig ist es dabei den Kopf abzuwenden, weil dir dein Köder sonst schlimmsten Falls ins Gesicht fliegt.
Es geht auch die Schnur ein paar mal um einen Stock, Zangengriff, oder den Priest den du wohl dabei hast, zu wickeln.


Verstrahlt schrieb:


> mittlerweile hab ich ne astsäge dabei und wenn der wobbler teuer war.... Muss der Baum halt weg :X


Und das hier ist wohl total Banane!
In den meisten Gewässerordnungen steht extra für solche Kandidaten drin, das der Uferbewuchs nicht zu beschädigen ist.
Nix dagegen mal nen kleinen Ast zu entfernen, aber Bäume umlegen, wegen einem Scheixx Wobbler, ist doch ne andere Nummer, vor allem wenn es noch für das Gewässer wichtige Uferbepflanzung ist!
Bei uns würdest du wegen so etwas ausm Verein fliegen, oder die überall rumlungernden Vogelspanner würden dich anzeigen.

Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher (1. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bei uns würdest du wegen so etwas ausm Verein fliegen, oder die überall rumlungernden Vogelspanner würden dich anzeigen.


Und zwar zurecht!


----------



## Michael.S (1. September 2022)

Wenn ein Baum mich provosiert hat er sein Schicksal selbst gewählt


----------



## Lajos1 (1. September 2022)

Hallo, 

so einfach ist das auch nicht, mit der Baumfällerei und mit der Ausrüstung, welche man beim Angeln mitführen kann ist das eh, auch ansatzweise, nicht zu schaffen.
Ich weiß, wovon ich rede, habe erst neulich eine alte, abgestorbene, Birke aus dem eigenen Wäldchen umgelegt (Brennholz für den übernächsten Winter für den Kachelofen).

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## rhinefisher (1. September 2022)

Mit ner guten Silky iss ne frische 30cm Birke in unter 5 Minuten durch.. .


----------



## Lajos1 (1. September 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mit ner guten Silky iss ne frische 30cm Birke in unter 5 Minuten durch.. .



Hallo,

aber nur Lebensgefahr, da der Fall dadurch unvorhersehbar wird. Selbst ein 30 cm Bäumchen reicht aus, um jemanden zu erschlagen.
Auch so ein Bäumchen würde ich keilen. Nicht umsonst passieren Jahr für Jahr viele, oft auch tödliche, Unfälle beim Baumfällen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. September 2022)

Dropshotangeln mit Naturködern ist auch recht spannend! Habe so mal nen Aal auf Tauwurm gefangen!
Es macht Sinn, zunächst die erlaubte Gewässerstrecke abzuwandern und sich jetzt bei Niedrigwasser Hotspots wie tiefe Löcher und Rinnen, Hindernisse usw. zu merken und zu fotografieren!

Ich habe früher als Anfänger Jahresabos von einem Angelmagazin bekommen, heute gibt's dafür interessante Prämien, evtl. mit einer geringen Zuzahlung.
Kann ich Dir auch empfehlen! Bücher über Naturköder, Nachtangeln, Spinnfischen, Fischstandplätze und wie man sie befischt, haben mich immer besser werden lassen...

Man kann nicht alles aus Videos lernen! Maden am 14er Haken unter einer Strömungspose bringen für mich die meisten Fischarten: Aal, Barsch, Forelle, Karpfen aber auch die Kleinfische wie Gründling, Grundel und andere...
Am wichtigsten ist, seine Gewässer erstmal lesen lernen!

Dann sich für die passende Angeltechnik entscheiden und sein Gerät auf die Gewässeranforderungen und den Zielfisch abstimmen...
Das Spinnfischen habe ich zuerst auf Forelle und Barsch Betrieben, also zuerst auf die kleineren Räuber mit Spinner. Später mit Twister, Blinker und Wobbler....

Werfen habe ich damals in der Jugendgruppe auf die Arenbergscheibe gelernt, eine Wanne mit Wasser auf ner Wiese tut es auch. Wir hatten birnenförmige Kunststoff-oder bei starkem Wind Alugewichte so von 7- 15 gr., ein Birnenblei tut es aber auch.

In meinem Bekanntschafts-und Verwandtschaftskreis haben eigentlich nur 2 geangelt, die mich ein paarmal mitgenommen haben. So lernte ich viele Kleinigkeiten, wie eine Grund- und Posenmontage gebunden wird etwa, Knoten, den richtigen Zeitpunkt fürs Anschlagen... usw.
Theoretisches wie praktisches Wissen muß man sich wie jeden Fisch erst erarbeiten!

Dazu sind Kollegen draußen vor Ort und hier im AB, Angelhefte und - bücher allerbestens geeignet! Du wirst sehen, von Mal zu Mal wirst du erfolgreicher und bisher gemachte Fehler weniger....


----------



## fordprefect (1. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jetzt dachte ich da kommt ein Tipp?


Ich hatte da keine Zeit für Recherche. Aber ich hab auf euch und die Googleskills von bathgate vertraut mit dem entsprechenden Hinweis .


----------



## DenizJP (1. September 2022)

hab nochmal die letzten 2,6 Jahre Revue passieren lassen.

Was mir am meisten geholfen hat waren weniger geile Ausrüstung oder die beste Köderführung sondern tatsächlich die Gewässererfahrung und damit verbunden die Spot- und Zeitauswahl sowie eben Geduld und Ausdauer.

diesen "Stippe erstmal 10.000 Grundeln die nächsten 5 Jahre"-Ansatz find ich bissel zu überzogen aber natürlich...wenn man merkt beim dritten Ausflug wird man schon ungeduldig und zappelig weil net der Megazander gebissen hat dann wird es schwierig...


----------



## Verstrahlt (1. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und das hier ist wohl total Banane!
> In den meisten Gewässerordnungen steht extra für solche Kandidaten drin, das der Uferbewuchs nicht zu beschädigen ist.
> Nix dagegen mal nen kleinen Ast zu entfernen, aber Bäume umlegen, wegen einem Scheixx Wobbler, ist doch ne andere Nummer, vor allem wenn es noch für das Gewässer wichtige Uferbepflanzung ist!
> Bei uns würdest du wegen so etwas ausm Verein fliegen, oder die überall rumlungernden Vogelspanner würden dich anzeigen.


Die paar Weiden stören niemand. Die Bauern schneiden genug von dem Zeug um und lassen es liegen + die ganzen öko`s die jedes Jahr die Triebe schneiden zum Körbe flechten :X


----------



## bathgate (1. September 2022)

Mittwoch war der 3. Angelversuch. Angefangen habe ich mit ner Made an einer Pose, ich wollte auf Grundeln gehen. Kurz nach mir stellt sich ein anderer Angler nur wenige Meter neben mich, spinnt und zieht nach gefühlten 5 Minuten eine wunderschöne Forelle raus. Ich gehe rüber, komme mit ihm ins Gespräch. Er ist total nett und hilfsbereit, gibt mir zum Auswerfen diverse Tipps. Ich entscheide spontan um und möchte nun doch spinnen. Um mal das Ende vorweg zu nehmen: es klappt wirklich mit dem Auswerfen deutlich besser. Dieses Mal verliere ich nur 3 Köder - weil sie sich in der extrem flachen Nidda auf dem Grund des Flusses verheddern...

Ich wechsle einige Male zwischen Posen mit Made und Spinner / Top Wobbler. Alles, was ich fange sind ein Schneider (selbstverständlich zurück gesetzt) und 2 Grundeln. Trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, ich lerne dazu, werde besser und gehe zufrieden in absoluter Dunkelheit wieder nach Hause.

Dieses Wochenende werde ich mit der Tochter campen gehen. Sie ist total heiß darauf, selbst zu angeln bzw. zuzuschauen. Ich möchte für sie (7) morgen noch ne kleine Stippe holen, damit sie auch mal ne Angel in der Hand halten kann. Und für mich werde ich wohl wieder Stahlvorfach zum Selberbauen sowie ein Familienpack Spinner und ähnliche Köder kaufen. So langsam geht das ins Geld...


----------



## Frankenstone (1. September 2022)

Dein 1. Angeltag lief doch immerhin mit ner Grundel ganz gut. Immerhin entschneidert.  
Meiner fing mit 5 Jahren mit nem stinklangweiligen Jagdansitz an.
Übernachtung in ner Jagdhütte wo lauter Zigaretten geraucht und Schnaps verschnabuliert wurde.
Also musste ich sehr früh ins Bett ins scheisskalte Nebenzimmer. :-(

Morgens in der Scheisskälte wieder auf einen stinklangweiligen Jagdansitz.
Dann endlich angeln am Waldteich. Als mir mein Vater beibringt einen Wurm anzuködern,
rennt natürlich ein Jaghund in die Schnur... Aua!
Das Gerät war suboptimal, natürlich auch paar mal im Schilf oder Baum gelandet. Klar.
(1,6m gespließte Holzsteckrute mit Achsrolle.)
Gefangen haben wir direkt am Ufer aber kleine Schleien, Rotaugen und Karfpfen. Abwechselnd Vater und ich.

Ich war infiziert mit dem Angelvirus und hoffe Du bist es auch...! 
Dann war die Chose nicht umsonst und immerhin hattest Du ja auch Fischaktivität gesehen...!

Saarland ist halt schwierig was zu finden, hab selbst mal dort gewohnt
Oberlinxweiler, aber ist 25 Jahre her. Keine Ahnung ob in dem Weiher noch was geht!
(Gibt auch 2 Vereine da, ich meine den mit dem oberen Weiher. Die haben auch ne nette Hütte da.
Mitglieder sehr freundlich. Würd ich mal nachfragen an Deiner Stelle. Weiher könnte allerdings verschlammt sein und Temperaturprobleme haben.)
Ansonsten die Oster. Hab ich mal nen 6 pfd. Karpfen im Bach gefangen auf Mistwurm und auch ne 4 pfd. Refo.
Weiss nur nicht mehr genau welche Strecke das war. Glaub Bexbach. Gab Tageskarten.


----------



## Minimax (1. September 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, lieber bathgate zum Angelschein, und danke für Deine Reportagen vom Wasser und deinen ersten Schritten.

Ich find das übrigens garnicht 'auf die harte Tour' sondern eher ruhig und beschaulich, ein ganz zwangloses Sich-Ausprobieren, frei und unbelastet von tausenderlei Ratschlägen und Geboten von Heerscharen Erfahrener. Das kann ja ganz schön Druck aufbauen.

Als ich wieder mit dem Angeln anfing, habe ich mich auch ganz allein und stillvergnügt wieder herangetastet, mal hier was gelesen, mal da, Sachen ausprobiert- ich war ganz froh das so ganz naiv in meinem Rythmus zu erkunden. Man kann ja keine Fehler machen, schlimmstenfalls fängt man nix und ändert beim nächsten mal was.

Also, ich glaub, dieser Weg ist garnicht die harte Tour: Vielmehr ist es die sanfte Tour. Aber egal wie mans nun nennen möchte, wünsch ich Dir viel Spass und Erfolg auf diesem Weg,

Herzlich
Minimax


----------



## Frankenstone (2. September 2022)

Verflixt, nun kann ich meinen Beitrag 2 Nummern weiter oben nicht mehr ändern.
*Bexbach ist vielleicht total falsch und liegt gar nicht an der Oster. Sorry, mein Gedächtnis...*

Irgendwo gabs oder gibts da vielleicht noch Tageskarten für die Oster. Mach Dich halt mal schlau.

Angelsportverein Oberlinxweiler: kann sein das das Gewässer platt ist. Ich finde im I Net Überschriften,
komme aber nicht an die Artikel. Da ist wohl wieder was im Gewerbegebiet oberhalb ausgetreten.

Der Metzger Dirk Bohrer in Oberlinxweiler müsste näheres wissen. (Wäre nicht das 1. Mal das es Probleme mit dem Gewerbegebiet gab.)
Der hat sicher Tipps. (Schade, wenn der Weiher wirklich platt ist. Nette Leute..! Konnte man als Mitglied auch problemlos zelten. )

Bekannt ist auch der Itzenplitzer Weiher bei Schiffweiler Heiligenwald. Ich hatte nur einmal da mit totem Köfi und Wurm am Mönch und nix gefangen.
Jemand aus meiner Clique aber nen Sterlet auf Mistwurm glaub.

Sämtliche Angelgerätehändler können Dir sicher auch Auskunft geben. Saarland hat halt mehr Angler als Wasser.
Vereine sind generell zu empfehlen, die Gewässer halt meist ziemlich überlaufen. (Persönliche Meinung.)


----------



## Kanten (2. September 2022)

---


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. September 2022)

Ich war mal an der Saarschleife bei Dreisbach, Nähe Mettlach. Ein sehr schönes und zu empfehlendes Gewässer, landschaftlich top gelegen und mit nicht zuviel Strömung. 
Alles drin, und Nachtangeln ist dort wohl auch erlaubt. Leider konnte ich die Strecke damals nicht beangeln, weil wir mit der 9.Klasse auf Abschlußklassenfahrt waren und mein Gerät zuhause bleiben musste. Ohh, welche Qual!


----------



## DenizJP (2. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> weil wir mit der 9.Klasse auf Abschlußklassenfahrt


da sollst du ja auch mit nem Smirnoff Ice in der Hand den Damen hinterher hecheln und net angeln    


bathgate  kannst ja sagen wenn du mal wieder angeln am Main bist. Ich geh nun auch wieder öfter ans Wasser jetzt wo es etwas abkühlt (hoffentlich...)

bin zwar auch relativ blutiger Anfänger im Vergleich zu anderen hier aber zu zweit schneidert es sich angenehmer xD


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (3. September 2022)

bathgate 
Ich hätte noch einen Vorschlag zur Kostenreduzierung für dich: bei ebay Kleinanzeigen nach Konvoluten Ausschau halten. Gerade Spinner bekommt man oft zum Spottpreis.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (3. September 2022)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zum Angelschein, die ersten Erfahrungen hast Du ja nun gemacht und es ist schön zu lesen das Du dranbleibst. Saarland ist leider zu weit weg, sonst würde ich Dich gerne begleiten.
Nun, einem Jungangler würde ich empfehlen das Auswerfen mit der Spinne erstmal an Land zu üben. Such Dir eine große Wiese, ohne viele Bäume und Sträucher. Leg in einem von Dir gewünschten Abstand ein Handtuch oder eine Tasche ab. Etwas das Du gut sehen kannst. Dann bindest Du ein Blei mit dem Gewicht des eigentlichen Köder dran und fängst an zu werfen. Wie hier schon geschrieben, ohne Hektik und ganz ruhig. So kannst Du Deine Wurftechnik üben, ohne teure Köder zu versenken. Wenn die Würfe dann irgendwann regelmäßig das Ziel treffen oder ganz in der Nähe landen, kannst Du die Entfernung ändern. Und wenn Du Dich dann sicherer fühlst, dann binde Deinen Köder an und schau auf die Flugeigenschaften, aber Du wirst sehen, wenn die Bewegungsabläufe, die Du vorher geübt hast sitzen, dann bekommst Du nach einigen Würfen auch den Köder ins Ziel..  Wichtig ist auch zu üben den Köder im Flug zu stoppen, also ruhig mal überwerfen und dann abstoppen um das Ziel zu treffen. Das hilft Dir, um die Köder nicht mehr in den Bäumen zu versenken. Zum Schluss empfehle ich Dir noch, erstmal bei einem Köder zu bleiben und damit so lange zu fischen bis Du sicher damit umgehen kannst. Am Wasser kommen jetzt Dinge dazu, die Du an Land nicht üben kannst. Das ist z. B. die Tiefe in der Du den Köder führst, die Laufeigenschaften des Köders, die Art und Weise wie Du den Köder beschleunigst und abstoppst usw. 
Deshalb bleib erstmal bei einem Köder, dann stellen sich auch die Erfolge ein. 
Über die Rute solltest Du vielleicht noch ein wenig mehr schreiben, ist es eine echte Spinne, oder eher was zum Jiggen, da Du von Gummifisch schreibst?
Gruß arjey


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (3. September 2022)

Benutzt Du beim Stippen eigentlich ein Grund- oder Lockfutter??


----------



## Taxidermist (3. September 2022)

> Nun, einem Jungangler würde ich empfehlen das Auswerfen mit der Spinne erstmal an Land zu üben. Such Dir eine große Wiese, ohne viele Bäume und Sträucher. Leg in einem von Dir gewünschten Abstand ein Handtuch oder eine Tasche ab. Etwas das Du gut sehen kannst. Dann bindest Du ein Blei mit dem Gewicht des eigentlichen Köder dran und fängst an zu werfen. Wie hier schon geschrieben, ohne Hektik und ganz ruhig. So kannst Du Deine Wurftechnik üben, ohne teure Köder zu versenken. Wenn die Würfe dann irgendwann regelmäßig das Ziel treffen oder ganz in der Nähe landen, kannst Du die Entfernung ändern. Und wenn Du Dich dann sicherer fühlst, dann binde Deinen Köder an und schau auf die Flugeigenschaften, aber Du wirst sehen, wenn die Bewegungsabläufe, die Du vorher geübt hast sitzen, dann bekommst Du nach einigen Würfen auch den Köder ins Ziel.. Wichtig ist auch zu üben den Köder im Flug zu stoppen, also ruhig mal überwerfen und dann abstoppen um das Ziel zu treffen. Das hilft Dir, um die Köder nicht mehr in den Bäumen zu versenken. Zum Schluss empfehle ich Dir noch, erstmal bei einem Köder zu bleiben und damit so lange zu fischen bis Du sicher damit umgehen kannst. Am Wasser kommen jetzt Dinge dazu, die Du an Land nicht üben kannst. Das ist z. B. die Tiefe in der Du den Köder führst, die Laufeigenschaften des Köders, die Art und Weise wie Du den Köder beschleunigst und abstoppst usw.



Gähn!
Das macht kein Mensch mehr, zumal der Kollege hier schon kleine Erfolge hatte und heiß auf Fische ist.
Auch Lajos gab ja schon ähnliche Tipps hier zum Thema, dafür gilt das Gleiche.
Es wird eventuell etwas teurer werden, in Form von Köderverlusten, aber seine Wurfübungen kann man ebenso auch direkt am/im Wasser machen, wo man die Chance hat noch etwas dabei zu fangen, als stumpf, trocken auf einer Wiese rumwedeln!
Davon ab, eine Köderführung kannst du nur erlernen, wenn dein Köder auch im Wasser ist!
Oder wie fordprefect, erst mal spazieren gehen am Gewässer?
Total unrealistisch, warum nicht mit der Rute spazieren gehen und dabei gleichzeitig die Chance nutzen, etwas zu fangen?
So schwer ist die Wurftechnik beim Spinnfischen ja auch nicht, das man daraus eine Wissenschaft machen muss und gute Spots findet man so auch nebenher.

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (3. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Gähn!
> Das macht kein Mensch mehr, zumal der Kollege hier schon kleine Erfolge hatte und heiß auf Fische ist


Ja, dann schlaf weiter. Mit der Spinne hat er eben noch keine Erfolge gehabt, dafür aber einige Köder versenkt. Was spricht dagegen das alles so zu üben. Und warum sollten Dinge, die immer funktioniert haben nun langweilig sein? Und das er die Köderführung am Wasser üben muss hab ich geschrieben. Das kann er aber erst dann wenn die Köder nicht mehr im Baum hängen


----------



## Lajos1 (3. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Gähn!
> 
> 
> So schwer ist die Wurftechnik beim Spinnfischen ja auch nicht, das man daraus eine Wissenschaft machen muss und gute Spots findet man so auch nebenher.
> ...



Hallo,

sicher, so schwer ist die Wurftechnik nicht unbedingt. Aber zwischen halbwegs passenden und genauen Würfen liegen schon Welten.
Kommt natürlich auch auf das Gewässer an, welche Bedeutung die Zielgenauigkeit hat, an einem See oder auch größeren Fluss ist diese nicht so sehr erforderlich wie an kleinen oder mittleren (bis so 30 Meter breiten Flüssen) oder auch etwas verwachsenen Gewässern. Trotzdem schadet es nicht, gut Werfen zu können, aber als Casting-Oldie lege ich da vielleicht zu hohe Maßstäbe an. Allerdings was ich da so am Wasser von manchen Anglern sehe ist nicht so gut.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (3. September 2022)

Das zielgenaue Werfen mit dem Blei hilft übrigens am Wasser um die Stelle abzutasten an der ich später angeln will.


----------



## fordprefect (3. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Oder wie @fordprefect, erst mal spazieren gehen am Gewässer?
> Total unrealistisch, warum nicht mit der Rute spazieren gehen und dabei gleichzeitig die Chance nutzen, etwas zu fangen?


Weil man, selbst wenn man nicht an jeder Stelle versackt und zügig Strecke macht, viel langsamer ist, als wenn man einfach mal am Ufer lang spaziert. Geht ja auch nicht darum, dass er das erste Jahr nur wandern soll, sondern dass er sich einfach ein einziges mal nen Gesamtüberblick über sein Gewässer macht, bevor er immer an der erstbesten Stelle schneidert. Gibt doch viele, die Angeln halt da wo der Parkplatz ist. Und er hat sich ja bereits mehrmals über die Bedingungen beklagt (zu flach, zu viel Strömung) ohne zu sagen, ob das an jedem Flussmeter so ist. Vielleicht ist ja zweihundert Meter weiter ne viel bessere Stelle.

Was daran unrealistisch sein soll, weiß ich wirklich nicht.


----------



## HerrZebra (3. September 2022)

Schon interessant,  wie schnell und einfach so ein wirklich schönes Thema auseinander gerissen und durch zu viele gut gemeinte Ratschläge kaputt gemacht werden kann.

Ich kann mit dem ThreadStarter total mitfühlen, da ich vor einem Jahr ziemlich ähnlich da stand. Nach der Prüfung wird die erste Ausrüstung gekauft, es wird sehr viel ausprobiert. Bis man geerdet wird und aus eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln feststellt was einen wirklich weiterbringt. Keiner von uns der nicht daneben steht und mit angelt könnte sagen wieso die Fische bei ihm nicht beißen. Klar das der Köder dabei schon ins Wasser gehört und nicht auf die Bäume. Aber es sind doch immer so viele Faktoren die mit hinein fließen.

Natürlich fängt ein Anfänger heutzutage mit Spinangeln an. Wer hat schon Bock, Zeit und Nerven auf ne komische rote Pose zu glotzen und zu warten das ein "langweilger" Friedfisch es untertaucht. Und auch wenn es begründete und nett gemeinte Ratschläge sind, die meisten Erwachsenen haben auch einfach keine Zeit im Leben mit Pose und Made oder Teig anzufangen. Es ist was anderes wenn einer als Kind anfängt und doch mal gute 30 Jahre mehr Zeit hat. Vor allem wenn in dem einschlägigen Medien spannende Raubfische und immer neuere Finness Rigs präsentiert werden ist wohl klar wohin der Trend geht.

Und bevor ich nun hier gesteinigt werde und noch mehr Zorn auf mich ziehe, oute ich mich nun doch: Ja nach 1 Jahr Spinnangeln als Anfänger und gefühlt 4 Spinruten und Haufen Tackle bin ich doch oder auch nebenbei bei der Stippe gelandet.  Aber nicht weil das andere nicht funktioniert hat, sondern weil es doch einfach Fun bringen kann. 

Mag sein das ich zu oft von dem eigentlichen Thema abgewichen bin aber was ich schreiben wollte ist das ich schon  gerne den weiteren Fortschritt von bathgate lesen würde. Und nicht ziehe Seiten oft unnötige Diskussionen.


----------



## fischmonger (4. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Wer nicht aus Familientradition zum Angeln kommt, hats erst mal schwer.


Das sehe ich angesichts der heutzutage zur Verfügung stehenden Hilfsmitteln  anders. Man kann sich das Angeln mit Hilfe von Youtube, Büchern etc. m.E. selbst beibringen. Das musste ich auch so machen, weil ich eben der erste Angler meiner Sippschaft überhaupt bin. Und ab und zu fange ich sogar


----------



## fordprefect (4. September 2022)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Das sehe ich angesichts der heutzutage zur Verfügung stehenden Hilfsmitteln  anders. Man kann sich das Angeln mit Hilfe von Youtube, Büchern etc. m.E. selbst beibringen. Das musste ich auch so machen, weil ich eben der erste Angler meiner Sippschaft überhaupt bin. Und ab und zu fange ich sogar


Das sehe ich trotzdem noch so. Denn natürlich findet man zu allem Videos und Anleitung. Damit ist es heutzutage leichter sich das selber beizubringen, als damals. Aber es ist immer noch schwerer, als wenn jemand mit Ahnung neben dir steht und schaut, was du machst und in der konkreten Situation Tipps hat.


----------



## silverfish (4. September 2022)

Also ick jeh jetz los. Paar Kunstköder versenken. Hoffentlich beisst nix. Hab heut nämlich keine konkrete Verwertungsabsicht und der Gefrierschrank ist immer noch voll. 
.... und wech


----------



## fischmonger (4. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Aber es ist immer noch schwerer, als wenn jemand mit Ahnung neben dir steht und schaut, was du machst und in der konkreten Situation Tipps hat.


Ist vermutlich auch vom Lerntyp abhängig. Der Eine tut sich leichter damit, wenn ihm Dinge persönlich vermittelt werden, der Andere lernt leichter mit YT, Büchern etc.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. September 2022)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Ist vermutlich auch vom Lerntyp abhängig. Der Eine tut sich leichter damit, wenn ihm Dinge persönlich vermittelt werden, der Andere lernt leichter mit YT, Büchern etc.


Hallo,

ein Gewässer lesen zu lernen geht nicht durch Bücher und Filmchen. Das kann zwar unterstützend sein, aber das richtige Lesen eines Gewässers etc. zu erlernen, geht nur in der Natur und unter entsprechender Anleitung - oder man zahlt jahrelang Lehrgeld.
Die zwei Jahre, in welchen ich als ungeprüfter Jugendlicher nur unter Aufsicht eines erwachsenen Fischers angeln durfte waren ein sehr solider Grundstock, für die weitere Entwicklung. In dieser Zeit hatte ich so ca. 15 bis 20 "Lehrmeister" und auch wenn diese unterschiedlich waren, so profitierte man doch von jedem etwas.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. September 2022)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Ist vermutlich auch vom Lerntyp abhängig. Der Eine tut sich leichter damit, wenn ihm Dinge persönlich vermittelt werden, der Andere lernt leichter mit YT, Büchern etc.


Mit YT kann man spezielle Sachen lernen, aber nicht Erfahrung.  Als Beispiel die beiden Hängerlösevideos von Taxidermist , auch wenn das eine vom Sympatieträger Nr.1 ist  .
Ansonsten würde ich als Angelanfänger die allermeiste Zeit erstmal darauf verwenden nen erfahrenen Angelbuddy oder Anschluss an einen Verein, Gruppe zu finden.

Mein Neffe fängt zur Zeit auch an. Ich mache seine Aufsicht weil das hier so gefordert ist, gebe ihm aber lediglich seinen Zeitrahmen vor und angle dabei selber nicht. Nu hatte er gestern abend seine Stelle und Köder am Vereinsteich entgegen meiner Empfehlung gewählt. Hab ihm sogar den Anködersklaven gemacht, Hände dreckig machen ist nämlich auch nicht sein Ding...
1,5 Std. ohne Biss haben ihn dann doch zum Seerosenfeld gehen lassen, und Onkelchens schnöder Weissbrotteig hat ihm nacheinander Rotauge, Rotfeder und seinen bis jetzt größten Fisch, eine Brachse gebracht . Fotografieren wollte er sie, abködern musste ich weil er Schiss hatte.
Auch dieses ständige Rumgefummel mit seinem Handy wird er sich abgewöhnen müssen, bin ja nicht sein Bissanzeiger  .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (4. September 2022)

Sorry, falscher Post


----------



## hanzz (4. September 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Hab ihm sogar den Anködersklaven gemacht, Hände dreckig machen ist nämlich auch nicht sein Ding...





Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> angle dabei selber nicht





Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Auch dieses ständige Rumgefummel mit seinem Handy wird er sich abgewöhnen müssen, bin ja nicht sein Bissanzeiger


Selber angeln, selber anködern lassen und selber auf die Bisse achten lassen. 
Sonst wird er noch ein Weichei und du kannst die Angel bald auch noch halten.


----------



## fischmonger (4. September 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Das kann zwar unterstützend sein, aber das richtige Lesen eines Gewässers etc. zu erlernen, geht nur in der Natur und unter entsprechender Anleitung - oder man zahlt jahrelang Lehrgeld.


Das kann ich bestätigen. Ich bin mangels Möglichkeit, von jemandem praktisch zu lernen anfangs oft als Schneider nach Hause gegangen. Aber einen Vorteil hat auch das: man lernt Geduld und Beharrlichkeit


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. September 2022)

Am Anfang habe ich das, was ich aus Büchern und Angelmagazinen nicht lernen konnte, mir von anderen abgeschaut! 
In einem Naherholungssee bin ich an Steganlagen z. B. VOR dem Angeln mit Spinnködern mit Taucherbrille ins Wasser gegangen und habe nach beangelbaren Fischarten, wie etwa Barschen und deren Größe, geschaut. 

Dann bin ich im Hochsommer dahin und hab innerhalb von 10 min. 4 schöne Barsche gefangen! 
Kann man aber so nicht in jedem Gewässer machen, aber jede Möglichkeit um Erfolg zu haben, zählt... Auch wenn sie noch so unkonventionell scheint!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (4. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Selber angeln, selber anködern lassen und selber auf die Bisse achten lassen.
> Sonst wird er noch ein Weichei und du kannst die Angel bald auch noch halten.


Er hat ja erst 2 mal im Rahmen der Ferienprogramme hiesiger Vereine ne Angel in der Hand gehabt. Da macht man ihnen sogar die Maden an den Haken, keschert für sie usw.   Alles nicht so tragisch, er war halt erschrocken weil seine Brachse so anders als die Rotäuglein aussah und doppelt so groß war.
Ich lern ihm das schon, lediglich das Rumgefummel mit dem Handy sobald mal 15 min nix beißt nervt mich.
Ähm, selber angeln am Teich wird schwierig, hab meine diesbezüglichen Restbestände ja dem Bub geschenkt. Blamier ich mich wenigstens nicht  .


----------



## bathgate (5. September 2022)

So, weiter geht's. Am Wochenende war ich mit den beiden Schwägern, meiner Kleinen und deren Kindern zusammen beim Papa-Kind-Camping. Ein Schwager war so nett, mir nen Campingplatz mit 2 Forellenteichen rauszusuchen. Vorteil für ihn war, dass er direkt um die Ecke wohnt und ich gute 400km Anfahrt hatte.

Voller Optimismus und Vorfreude löse ich die Angelkarte für eine Woche, damit ich Freitag bis Sonntag angeln kann. Die Tochter will auch unbedingt mit angeln. Freitag Abend absolute Fehlanzeige, nicht ein müder Biss. 5 weitere Angler vor Ort, die mit jeweils 2 Ruten angelten, haben am Freitag ne knappe Handvoll Zander und Welse mit max. 10cm gefangen.

Von sowas lässt sich der hochmotivierte Anfänger nicht entmutigen. Voller Elan stehe ich am Samstag um 6 Uhr auf, ab 6:30 ist Angeln angesagt. Dieses Mal am Teich 2. Meine Technik: mit der Stippe ne Bienenmade schön wässern, mit der anderen Rute Spinner durchziehen. Nach ner guten Stunde wechsle ich auch mit der zweiten Rute auf Bienenmaden. Und tatsächlich: ein mickriges Rotauge von ca. 12cm verbeißt sich in Bienenmade und Haken, wird von mir jedoch lieber wieder freigelassen.

Auf dem Rückweg treffe ich den für die Angelteiche Verantwortlichen. Er erzählt mir, dass die Teiche 1x im Jahr bestückt werden, das nächste Mal genau 2 Tage nach meiner Abfahrt. Im Klartext: mir haben die vom Campingplatz ne Angelkarte zu nem Forellenteich vertickt, bei dem sie genau wussten, dass beide Teiche komplett leergefischt sind. Ich war bedient und die Rute stand danach den Rest des Wochenendes in der Ecke. Naja, nicht ganz. Ich habe trotzdem nochmal an dem Teich, der mir vom Gewässerwart empfohlen wurde mit der empfohlenen Technik (kleine Spinner) geangelt und tatsächlich bissen 2 Barsche von jeweils weniger als 10cm an. Ich fühlte mich trotzdem total verarscht.


----------



## bathgate (5. September 2022)

Heute dann die Fortsetzung. Ich fahre an die Nidda und bin erschrocken, wie sehr der Wasserpegel in der halben Woche, die ich nicht da war, gesunken ist. Meine üblichen Stellen sind zu trocken, also gehe ich weiter flussabwärts, bis ich plötzlich am Main stehe. Naja... wenn ich schon da bin, warum nicht einfach mal das tiefere Wasser ausnutzen?

Gesagt, getan. Ich probiere erst den kleinen Spinner (2er), danach den 6er. Rein zum Testen auch zum Werfen mal nen großen Wobbler, der meiner Meinung nach ein völliger Fehlkauf war. Dann erinnere ich mich daran, dass angeblich kupferfarbene Spinner so "bissig" sein sollen. Also kommt der 2er Spinner in Kupfer dran. Erster Wurf - ein Zander, ca. 8cm. Mitleidig nehme ich ihn vorsichtig vom Haken und setze ihn wieder zurück. Aber ich werte es als ein gutes Zeichen und mache weiter. Ca. 10 Minuten später dann endlich mein erster "richtiger" Biss. Ein Barsch. Ein gefühlter Riese von gut 25cm. Hier seht Ihr ihn auf nem Pizzateller.







Mein erster Fisch mit vernünftig verwertbarer Größe. Außerdem soll Barsch gegrill super schmecken. Also wird er waidgerecht betäubt und mit Kiemenschnitt getötet, anschließend wird weiter geangelt. Allerdings ist es schon sehr dämmerig. Und nachdem ich mir eine richtig fiese Perrücke einhandle, die ich nur durch Abschneiden auflösen kann, ist es danach so dunkel, dass ich wieder nach Hause fahre. Allerdings nun zum ersten Mal mit einem zählbaren Ergebnis.


----------



## bathgate (5. September 2022)

So, jetzt schulde ich Einigen von Euch noch Antworten:

Lajos1: Jo, genaues Werfen hilft definitiv, Verluste zu vermeiden. Aktuell bin ich schon glücklich, wenn der Köder in nem Umkreis von 4m von meinem Zielort landet. Daher werde ich wahrscheinlich in der nächsten Zukunft primär am Main angeln, weil der erheblich mehr Fehler verzeiht als die Nidda. Da muss ich aber echt noch viel lernen...

Taxidermist: besten Dank für die Links, das war echt hilfreich.

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt und auch arjey : an sich ne gute Idee. Aber bei meinem kleinen Garten wäre das wegen der Nachbarn echt keine Option, im Garten werfen zu üben. Da bleibt nur das Wasser. Davon mal abgesehen: wozu Abos, wenn ich Euch doch habe 

DenizJP: Sehe ich genauso. Ich bekomme durch Euch und YT viele Anregungen. Lernen kann ich es aber nur durch Erfahrung. Vielen Dank für's Angebot. Ich denke, ich werde künftig häufiger am Main Nähe Niddamündung unterwegs sein.

Minimax: irgendwie musste ich doch mit dem Threadtitel Euch ködern... aber mal im Ernst... wenn ich an meine ersten Tage am Wasser denke und dann die Supermegahyperkrassfangendeyoutubevideos sehe, erscheint es zunächst wie auf die harte Tour. Tatsächlich dürfte es aber der stinknormale Weg jedes Anfängers sein. Hart ist höchstens, dass ich mit der Nidda ein "Hauptrevier" habe, das keinen Fehler verzeiht.

Frage an Dich arjey: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen ner Rute zum Spinnen und einer zum Jiggen? Ich habe die hier mit ner anderen, individuell gekauften Rolle:






						Spinnrute WXM-5 270 MH
					

Spinnrute WXM-5 270 MH. Für alle Spinnfischtechniken (Gummiköder, ...); eine gute Wurfrute und durch ihre Vielseitigkeit für jede Situation geeignet. Nur €64.99




					www.decathlon.de
				




Bisher habe ich noch nie angefüttert. Möchte es wegen der Eutrophierung auch ungern machen. Oder was meint Ihr?

fordprefect: ich merke, dass es (noch) für mich nen Unterschied macht, ob ich mit ner Rute an einem Gewässer langlaufe oder ohne. Mit achte ich deutlich stärker auf Möglichkeiten zum Wasser zu kommen, Zeichen für Fische etc. Schließlich habe ich dann weniger Lust, umsonst das Geraffel zu schleppen.

Zum Spinnen ist aktuell der 2er kupferfarbene Spinner mein Favorit. Außerdem habe ich mir ein Spoonset bestellt, kommt morgen an. Die muss ich auch wahrscheinlich mal alle durchtesten 

HerrZebra: endlich versteht mich mal jemand. Momentan habe ich einfach noch keine Lust, auf ne Pose zu starren.


----------



## DenizJP (5. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für's Angebot. Ich denke, ich werde künftig häufiger am Main Nähe Niddamündung unterwegs sein.


da war ich tatsächlich auch die Tage. Gab paar kleine Rapfen. Aber da ist es immer spannend.


----------



## fordprefect (6. September 2022)

Na dann Glückwunsch zum Barsch! Wenn du Glück hast, ist jetzt erst mal der Knoten geplatzt und du kannst an den Erfolg anschließen. Ist doch einfach schön, wenn man nach langer Durststrecke endlich belohnt wird. Hat er denn gut geschmeckt?

Aber siehst du, was ich meine? Du hast mit den Streifzügen mit Angel in den wenigen malen bereits "deine üblichen Stellen" an denen du auch wieder angeln wolltest. Das Niedrigwasser hat dich dieses mal in ne andere Richtung gezwungen und du wurdest belohnt.

Wenn ich an deiner Stelle wäre, würde ich beim nächsten mal versuchen, den Erfolg zu verstetigen. Gleicher oder ähnlicher Köder, vielleicht an der gleichen Stelle starten. Dann fächerartig abgrasen und ein wenig mit der Absinkzeit und dem Einholtempo variieren. Wenn du dann mal schnell/langsam und tief/flach durch hast, gehst du weiter zur nächsten Stelle oder einfach 20m weiter und wiederholst, bist du die Barsche gefunden hast.


----------



## bathgate (6. September 2022)

DenizJP : ich schreibe Dir Mal ne PN. Meine Angeltrips werden wegen der Familie meist nicht geplant, sondern sie sind sehr spontan. Dann können wir uns ja Mal bilateral abstimmen.

fordprefect: für gestern war es zu spät, die Familie freut sich schon für heute Abend drauf. Und ja, Du hast Recht, ich werde weiterhin viel experimentieren. Der kleine Kupferfarbe Spinner hat den Erfolg gebracht, daher werde ich den bevorzugt nutzen. Beim Camping habe ich nen kleinen Spoon von nem anderen Angler getestet und auch beim ersten Wurf nen (zu kleinen) Barsch gelandet. Daher werde ich in den nächsten Wochen überwiegend die 2 Köderarten nutzen. Das fächerartige Auswerfen Versuche ich schon jetzt, auch wenn der Fächer mangels Werfer nicht immer so gut funktioniert. Bei den Tiefen bin ich aktuell wegen der extrem niedrigen Wasserstände vorsichtig, habe schon diverse Köder durch Grundkontakt verloren. An den bewussten Geschwindigkeiten muss ich noch arbeiten.


----------



## fordprefect (6. September 2022)

Verstehe deine Sorge mit den Hängern. Aber Barsche sind häufig Grundnah an Bodenstrukturen zu finden. Da gibt es dann halt auch Hängergefahr. Da kann es sein, man muss den Spinner mehrere Sekunden absinken lassen, bevor man einkurbelt. Da kann es sein, man kriegt mit jedem Wurf nen Barsch, wenn man den Schwarm gefunden hat. Wirfst du dann an der gleichen Stelle aus und kurbelst direkt ein, passiert nichts. Man muss die Fische halt wirklich finden.


----------



## silverfish (6. September 2022)

Das ist wieder so ein richtiges Beispiel für Abzocke . Das ganze Jahr werden Leute abgemolken und dann einmal im Jahr kommen Kumpels und Insider zum Zuge.
Also Augen auf beim Kartenkauf.

An mehreren Angelteichen in DK habe ich dagegen jeden Tag den Besatz gesehen.
Mit einer Methode war auch immer Fisch zu fangen.
Selbst bei Hochsommerhitze . 
Was Dir bathgate  dort widerfahren ist ,kann schon die Urlaubsstimmung vermiesen. Ich hoffe Du bekommst als nächstes n Tip für n richtig guten Forellensee.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (6. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> was ist der Unterschied zwischen ner Rute zum Spinnen und einer zum Jiggen? Ich habe die hier mit ner anderen, individuell gekauften Rolle


Die klassische Spinnrute ist für das Angeln mit Blinker und Spinnern, die Jigrute hat eine etwas weichere Spitze und eignet sich eher für das Angeln mit Gummiködern, da möchte man ja dem Köder leben einhauchen. Jiggen bedeutet wackeln und hüpfen. Dann gibt es noch die Jerkbaits, die baben im Gegensatz zum Gummiköder, harte Körper und werden durch Rucken und kurze Schläge animiert. Für alle diese verschieden Köder gibt es spezielle Ruten. Ob man die wirklich alle braucht sei dahingestellt. Meine Frage zielte eigentlich in die Richtung, der richtigen Köder für Deine Spinnrute. Wenn es eine klassische Spinnrute ist, dann sollte Du am Anfang auch nur Spinner und Blinker nutzen, der ständige Wechsel zu anderen Ködern wird dir eher Frust bringen. Und da du nun die ersten Erfolge mit dem Spinner gemacht hast, würde ich dabei bleiben. Aber das hast Du ja schon geschrieben. Ich denke das ist der richtige Weg. Weiterhin alles Gute und Petri.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> die Jigrute hat eine etwas weichere Spitze und eignet sich eher für das Angeln mit Gummiködern, da möchte man ja dem Köder leben einhauchen.


Eine "weiche" Spitze wird allenfalls beim Dropshooten/Carolina Rig benötigt, bei allen anderen Anwendungen werden eher Harte Ruten gefischt.
Es kommt vor allem auf die Rückstellfähigkeit der Spitze an, die Fast oder XFast sein sollte.
Mit einer weichen Spitze verpuffen nämlich alle Bemühungen den Gummi ausreichend schnell zu beschleunigen!








						Raubfischrute: Wichtige Kriterien für die Auswahl - BLINKER
					

Die Raubfischrute ist der verlängerte Arm des Anglers – wichtig für die Köderführung, den Anhieb und einen sicheren Drill. Damit Ihr Euch im Ruten-Dschungel des Angelladens zurechtfindet, verraten unsere Spinnangel-Experten, worauf es ankommt.




					www.blinker.de
				




Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (6. September 2022)

Eine "Etwas" weichere Spitze, oder nenn es Spitzen Aktion...Er schreibt in dem Artikel das sich das Spitzen Teil fast L-förmig biegen sollte...oder auch "Nachgibig" sein sollte. Das habe ich gemeint. Hintergrund war ja aber herauszufinden welche Rute er nutzt und nicht ein neues Thema aufzumachen.Ich denke, damit ist er im Moment noch überfordert. 
Aber Grundsätzlich hast Du ja Recht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (6. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich noch nie angefüttert. Möchte es wegen der Eutrophierung auch ungern machen. Oder was meint Ihr?


Beim Thema Futter scheiden sich die Geister. 
Ich persönlich nutze Grundfutter und Lockstoffe wenn ich mit der Match- oder Floatrute unterwegs bin. An der Ems oder der Vechte lege ich damit eine Futterspur, durch einige auftreibende Partikel lockt das auch Fische aus dem Mittwasser an und ich kann meine Waggler dann schön in der Futterspur treiben lassen. Durch Futter lockst Du Fische an und kannst sie länger auf dem Platz halten. Sonst musst Du halt warten bis mal einer vorbei schwimmt und deinen Köder findet. Als Nebeneffekt sind dann auch irgendwann die Grundeln satt, oder du fischst hoch genug damit die Grundeln erst gar nicht an den Köder gehen, die anderen Fische finden den Köder auch dann, wenn er einen halben Meter über Grund hängt. 
Zum Futter beim Stippen habe ich keine Ahnung, da gibt es hier sicherlich jemanden der dir dazu was sagen kann. 
Bei mir hier treffe ich des öfteren jemand der mit der Stippe angelt, der hat immer einen Eimer, voll mit eingeweichten Brötchen und Weißbrot, davon nimmt er alle paar Minuten eine Handvoll, quietscht das Wasser raus und wirft das an seine Pose. Er holt damit ein Rotauge nach dem anderen raus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (6. September 2022)

Die Rute die Du gepostet hast ist tatsächlich fürs Jiggen geeignet, Beschreibung der Aktion ist Regular Fast, dann steht da noch, Für alle Spinnfischarten geeignet (Gummifisch) das bedeutet eigentlich Jigrute.


----------



## fordprefect (6. September 2022)

Wegen Futter würde ich einfach mal nen Sack der Hausmischung des Angelladens nehmen. Langsam anfeuchten im Eimer und fertig. Als Partikel noch ein bisschen Mais und oder Maden rein und los gehts.
Das Thema kann man wohl auch beliebig kompliziert machen und das kann je nach Zielfisch durchaus nen Unterschied machen. Aber es ist vollkommen legitim, sich das leicht zu machen. Gerade in Videos hauen die Berufsangler da dutzende verschiedene Packungen und Zutaten zusammen, die gefühlt den Preis der Ausrüstung übersteigen.

Edit: siehe zum Beispiel dieses Video:




Der alte Hase kocht n paar Nudeln, Paniermehl und Mais. Der Redakteur zieht zu seinem Futter das Fazit. Eine sehr gehaltvolle Mischung... Allerdings auch sehr teuer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (6. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Wegen Futter würde ich einfach mal nen Sack der Hausmischung des Angelladens nehmen.


Ich hab bewusst nichts über Futtermischungen oder Rezepte geschrieben, daß löst dann wieder eine Zusatzdiskussion aus. Er hat ja erstmal generell ein Problem damit, überhaupt Futter ins Gewässer zu bringen, da er die Ökologie nicht beeinflussen möchte.
Deshalb habe ich auch nur über den Nutzen geschrieben. Ich denke wenn er sich nicht an den Futterorgien beteiligt, wo über Wochen immer wieder große Mengen Mais, Boilies und anderes eingebracht werden, dann hat das bißchen Grundfutter keinen großen Einfluss auf die Ökologie. Bei uns gibt es Seen, da ist dieses anfüttern mittlerweile verboten, auch Futterboote dürfen nicht mehr eingesetzt werden.


----------



## fordprefect (6. September 2022)

Ich hab dich schon verstanden. Du hast ja aucg an andere verwiesen. Da wollte ich einfach nen Tipp geben, wie er es ohne ne Wissenschaft draus zu machen ausprobieren kann. Im Prinzip kann man natürlich auch ne Hand voll Madwn oder Mais nehmen.


----------



## bathgate (6. September 2022)

Was meint Ihr, wäre es mit meiber Rute auch möglich, mal was größeres wie z.B. nen Hecht oder vielleicht auch mal ne Forelle aus nem Forellenpuff mit nem üppigen Gewicht zu landen?

Ich habe aktuell noch teilweise Schwierigkeiten damit, Grundkontakt beim Spinnen von nem Biss zu unterscheiden. Was kann man da machen? Soll ich künftig einfach auf Verdacht immer anschlagen?

Taxidermist: guter Artikel. Ich habe ihn vorhin mal im Büro überflogen und denke, ich muss ihn nochmal 3x in Ruhe lesen, um ihn wirklich zu verstehen. Für Anfänger ist der echt schwer verständlich geschrieben.

arjey: ja, mit solchen Fragen wie nach der Aktion, was die Rute leistet und was ich eigentlich bräuchte, wäre ich wirklich noch überfordert. Ich denke, dafür brauche ich noch ein paar Monate und seeeehr viele Bisse. Glücklicherweise schüttet es gerade ziemlich und den Rest der Woche soll es auch recht viel regnen. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass die Pegelstände sich ein wenig erholen.

An Alle: Spinnfischen im Regen, macht das Sinn? Ich meine, wenn ich nen Spinner nutze, werden die Geräusche und Signale des Spinners oder auch eines Spoons nicht völlig vom Regen übertönt? Und stehen bei Regen die Fische tendenziell eher höher oder tiefer als bei Sonnenschein?

Nochmal ne Frage an arjey und auch an fordprefect : welchen Sinn macht anfüttern, wenn ich nicht mit ner Pose angle, sondern spinne?

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, soll man beim Jiggen mit der Rute auch immer mal leicht zur Seite schlagen. Wie weit?

Ach ja... gerad gab es Abendessen mit dem frischen Barsch. Die Familie war begeistert und lechzt nach mehr...


----------



## bathgate (6. September 2022)

Übrigens... ich hoffe, dass dieser Thread auch anderen Anfängern hilft. Daher stelle ich auch bewusst viele "dumme Anfängerfragen", damit vielleicht dem einen oder anderen Anfänger dadurch auch geholfen wird. Ist das nicht ne gute Ausrede für viele dumme Fragen?


----------



## hanzz (6. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Spinner nutze, werden die Geräusche und Signale des Spinners oder auch eines Spoons nicht völlig vom Regen übertönt?


Spinner machen nur Geräusche wenn du sie schüttelst. 
Unter Wasser reizen die nur optisch und mit einer Druckwelle. 

Man sagt ja, Scheiss Wetter ist Beiß Wetter 
Man holt sich aber auch oftmals einen nassen Arsch und nen Schneider.
Das gute aber an beschissenem Wetter ist, dass kaum jemand am Wasser anzutreffen ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> An Alle: Spinnfischen im Regen, macht das Sinn? Ich meine, wenn ich nen Spinner nutze, werden die Geräusche und Signale des Spinners oder auch eines Spoons nicht völlig vom Regen übertönt? Und stehen bei Regen die Fische tendenziell eher höher oder tiefer als bei Sonnenschein?


Da denkst du nicht so falsch, ich selbst hab bei starkem Regen noch nie viel gefangen.
Die Raubfische sind dann nach meiner Meinung ziemlich desorientiert, weil sich das unter Wasser wahrscheinlich wie ein Schlagzeug anhört/anfühlt.
Nach einem Regenguss sieht das aber gleich anders aus!


bathgate schrieb:


> Nochmal ne Frage an @arjey und auch an @fordprefect : welchen Sinn macht anfüttern, wenn ich nicht mit ner Pose angle, sondern spinne?


Das macht gar keinen Sinn, entweder Ansitzen auf Friedfische und wenig anfüttern und da tut es tatsächlich die günstige Hausmarke ausm Angelgeschäft, oder eben Spinnfischen wobei du ja mobil angelst.


bathgate schrieb:


> ja, mit solchen Fragen wie nach der Aktion, was die Rute leistet und was ich eigentlich bräuchte, wäre ich wirklich noch überfordert. Ich denke, dafür brauche ich noch ein paar Monate und seeeehr viele Bisse.


Und hier bezweifle ich, auch wenn dies die Werbung von Declathon verspricht und Arjay dies anscheinend glaubt, das deine Rute zum Jiggen taugt.
Es gibt nur ganz wenige Ruten in der Preisklasse die dies tatsächlich können.
Normalerweise kostet eine gute Jigrute mindestens das doppelte eher mehr.
Macht aber nix für einfache Zugköder wie Blinker, Spinner und auch Wobbler dürfte es deine Rute tun und zwar ohne Vorbehalt.
Natürlich lassen sich damit auch Gummis fischen, nur eben durchgeleiert, ein echtes Jiggen wird damit nicht gelingen!



> mal was größeres wie z.B. nen Hecht oder vielleicht auch mal ne Forelle aus nem Forellenpuff mit nem üppigen Gewicht zu landen?


Natürlich kannst du damit auch einen größeren Hecht landen, dafür hat deine Rolle ja eine Bremse.
Hechte sind übrigens keine großen Kämpfer, die sehen nur so aus.
Dabei kommt es natürlich auch etwas auf die äußeren Umstände an, aber im warmen Wasser gibt es ein zwei Fluchten und dann ist normalweise die Luft raus, kurz vorm Ufer können sie aber immer noch mal abgehen, wenn sie dich oder deinen Kescher sehen.
Wichtig ist dann nicht die Rute steil in den den Himmel zu halten wenn der Fisch in gerader Linie unter der Spitze tobt, dann kann es Knacks machen.

Jürgen


----------



## bathgate (6. September 2022)

Wie ist der Unterschied zwischen Spoons und Spinnern beim Durchziehen? Gibt es überhaupt nen Unterschied in Geschwindigkeit oder Technik des Einholens?


----------



## fordprefect (6. September 2022)

Aber Faulenzen geht doch auch oder? Ich hab ne mittlere und ne leichte Spinnrute. Jiggen geht mit denen so semigut, weil ich den Kontakt nicht so richtig halten kann, aber vlt. bin ich auch zu schlecht. Aber Faulenzen hab ich das Gefühl funktioniert trotzdem ganz gut.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (6. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> wenn ich nicht mit ner Pose angle, sondern spinne?


Beim Spinnen brauchst Du nicht füttern, das bezog sich auf das Stippen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (6. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> das deine Rute zum Jiggen taugt


Um das so mit Bestimmtheit zu sagen, müsste man die Rute mal in der Hand halten oder sogar fischen. Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, daß sie zum Jiggen gebaut wurde, ob sie das wirklich kann, würde ich nicht am Preis festmachen wollen


----------



## Taxidermist (7. September 2022)

Lieber arjey, du wirst hier nirgendwo etwas von mir übers Karpfenangeln, oder Fliegenfischen lesen, selbst aus dem Ükelthread halte ich mich raus.
Obwohl ich ganz gut mit der Matchrute und Waggler bin.
Damit will ich sagen, wenn man von etwas keine oder nur wenig Ahnung hat, muss man nicht zwingend darüber schreiben!
Du hast doch andere Qualitäten, z.B. Feedern, wie man hier lesen kann?
Ich hoffe das war jetzt nett genug formuliert.

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (7. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das war jetzt nett genug formuliert


Lieber Jürgen, Du darfst das gerne so formulieren wie Du möchtest. Da Du aber meinen Lebenslauf nicht kennst, ist das was Du schreibst alles nur geraten..Nach über 30 Jahren als Raubfischangler, verlor ich durch einen Zeckenbiss, und anschließender Borreliose, bestimmte motorische Fähigkeiten. Da ich nur noch im Sitzen angeln kann, bin ich komplett auf Friedfisch umgestiegen. Was aber nicht heißt, daß ich nicht auch regelmäßig eine Rute mit totem Köderfisch im Wasser habe. 
Wenn Du also denkst, ich sollte hier nicht auch über das Spinnangeln schreiben, dann bleibt das ein frommer Wunsch. 
Naja, wie gesagt, ich wäre trotz vielen Jahren Erfahrung nicht so vermessen eine Angelrute, egal ob Raubfisch oder Friedfisch, über den Preis zu bewerten.
Wenn Du das kannst, dann sage ich Glückwunsch.
Liebe Grüße
arjey


----------



## Minimax (7. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> selbst aus dem Ükelthread halte ich mich raus.


Du wärst aber jederzeit auf ein Täßchen Tee und ne steile These willkommen!


----------



## rhinefisher (7. September 2022)

Ob eine Rute zum Jiggen taugt, liegt doch ziehmlich im Ermessen des Nutzers.
Wisst ihr wie ich Angelruten beurteile?
Ernsthaft; fuckable - unfuckable.
Wenn das Ding nicht allzu weich ist, ne Geflochtene drauf ist und man halbwegs Angeln kann, lässt sich fast jeder Köder ordentlich animieren.
Mittlerweile fische ich fast ausschließlich DAM Nanoflex Ruten, welche sicher von ihrer ganzen Aktion her durch und durch mittelmäßig sind, und finde das prima.
Eigentlich sind 90% der 50€ Spinnen absolut fuckable...:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (7. September 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind 90% der 50€ Spinnen absolut fuckable...:


Da gebe ich Dir recht, man findet nicht viele gute Ruten in dem Preissegment. Aber da hier keiner die von bathgate beschriebene Rute zu kennen scheint, können wir auch nicht wissen ob die nich vielleicht mal 100 € oder mehr gekostet hat. Meine letzte gekaufte Spinnrute war eine Shimano Beastmaster, die sollte im Laden hier knapp 200€ kosten. Letztendlich hab ich sie einige Monate später für 90 € gekauft.
Ich denke wir sollten bathgate dabei unterstützen mit seiner Rute zurecht zu kommen, und nicht permanent alles schlecht machen. Ich hoffe er bleibt dran, und lässt sich nicht entmutigen.


----------



## bathgate (7. September 2022)

Heute nächster Angelversuch. Mein Lieblingsköder landet im Baum und bleibt verschollen. Ich habe dauernd Perücken, habe inzwischen wahrscheinlich nur noch die Hälfte der Schnur auf der Rolle. Ich bin einfach nur genervt. Nix beißt. Ich sehe nen Riesendöbel, sicherlich ca. 50cm, aber der will einfach nicht beißen.

Und da erinnere ich mich endlich an die unendliche Weisheit Jodas: "Lesen Du kannst, nutzen du musst". Ich habe die ganze Zeit versucht, mit Ködern von 2-5G auf ner Rute mit 10-30g Wurfgewicht mit ner 3600er Rolle zu angeln. Stimmt meine Annahme, dass das nicht funktionieren kann?

Wäre für meine Angelversuche (Spinner oder Spoons mit <5g Wurfgewicht) folgende Rute & Rolle sinnvoller: 2,1m Spinnrute mit 2-10g WG mit progressiver Aktion, dazu ne DAIWA Ninja LT 2018 2000er Rolle mit ner 0,1er geflochtenen Schnur?


----------



## Mescalero (8. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Wäre für meine Angelversuche (Spinner oder Spoons mit <5g Wurfgewicht) folgende Rute & Rolle sinnvoller: 2,1m Spinnrute mit 2-10g WG mit progressiver Aktion, dazu ne DAIWA Ninja LT 2018 2000er Rolle mit ner 0,1er geflochtenen Schnur?


Ich bin nicht der Spinnexperte aber ich denke: ja. Für die Spoonerei langt m.E. sogar eine 1000er Rolle, je nach Harmonie mit der Rute (Gewicht und Balance). Das Wurfgewicht könnte sogar noch niedriger sein. Im Spoon- und Ultraleichtbereich gibt es eine Riesenauswahl und tolle Ruten, die nicht zwingend ein Vermögen kosten müssen.


----------



## bathgate (8. September 2022)

Die von mir vorgeschlagene Kombi aus Rute und Rolle kostet 75€. Bewertest Du das als günstig oder teuer?


----------



## Mescalero (8. September 2022)

Das ist schon günstig finde ich. Meine Spoonrute hat um die 100€ gekostet und das fand ich ziemlich teuer damals. Zu teuer eigentlich, dafür dass sie höchst selten genutzt wird. Eine andere weniger parabolische Rute mit dem gleichen Wurfgewicht kostete knapp die Hälfte und ist keinen Deut schlechter. Die Ninja LT finde ich sowieso nicht übel, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## fordprefect (8. September 2022)

Perücken hab ich heutzutage höchst selten. Aber aus der Anfangszeit kann ich mich dran entsinnen.
Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung, und vlt. täusche ich mich hier, gibt es drei Sachen, die Perücken begünstigen. Lockere Wicklungen, steife Schnur und Drall.
Die Schnur ist halt nach dem Kauf erst mal wie sie ist. Wenn du da bald alles abgeschnitten hast, kannst du natürlich mit der nächsten experimentieren. Vlt. lässt du dir da was empfehlen. Du hattest Mono oder? Die ist natürlich etwas steifer als geflochtene. Dafür kann man Mono leichter enttüddeln, bei geflochtener hilft am Ende, wenn einmal zugezogen nur noch das Messer.
Die andern beiden Punkte kann man noch beeinflussen. Wie sieht deine Vorfachmontage aus? Was für Wirbel hast du da drin? Du fischst ja gerade Köder, die viel Drall erzeugen.
Lockere Wicklungen oder sogar Schlaufen entstehen, wenn man ohne Spannung aufkurbelt. Es kann helfen, wenn man am Ende des Wurfes die Schnur mit der Hand leicht abbremst, dass die schon etwas straffer ist.

Ich glaube die Rute hat nur indirekt mit den Perücken zu tun, falls du dadurch schlecht wirfst und dann zu locker einkurbelst.
Ob die Rute zum Köder passt, kannst du am besten ausprobieren. Das Wurfgewicht ist ja ne Orientierungsangabe. Die Rute wird irgendein Gewicht haben, womit sie am besten wirft. Drüber und drunter wird es immer schlechter. Wie schnell das schlechter wird und wo es nicht mehr akzeptabel ist, musst du ausprobieren. Meine leichte Spinnrute hat sowas wie 7-25g Wurfgewicht und ich Werfe auch 0er Mepps zu meiner Zufriedenheit.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (8. September 2022)

Perücken auf einer Statio? hmmmmm
Schnur zu locker aufgespult?

5gr an einer -30gr Spinning zu werfen stellt eigentlich kein Problem dar.
Gut die Rute wird sich ggf. nicht vernünftig aufladen und mit einer passenderen Rute wird der Köder weiter fliegen, aber raus bekommst du den Köder dennoch.

Die Daiwa Ninja Rollen sind Preis/Leistung mmn. TOP! Besitze selber 2 (1000 und 2500). Laufen ohne Probleme.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. September 2022)

Es liegt an der Rolle, eine 360er Slammer ist an einer leichten Spinnrute unterfordert.
Das Teil ist für schwere Aufgaben gebaut, Grundangeln z.B., ich hatte sie mal auf einer 60gr.Wg Spinnrute wo entsprechend schwere Gewichte geworfen werden, da gibt es dann keine Probleme.
Mit zu dünnen Schnüren macht die Rolle auch Probleme, weil sie bekannterweise die schlechteste Schnurverlegung aller Rollen am Markt hat.
Bei dicken Schnüren schafft es das Ködergewicht (aber bestimmt nicht das von einem Spoon, oder 5gr. Köder) die Schnur beim Wurf quasi von der Rolle zu reißen.
Bei dünnen Schnüren passiert es, das diese in die unteren Lagen einschneidet und es dann beim nächsten Wurf sogar zum Abriss kommt und der Köder zum Horizont fliegt.
Kauf dir eine Rolle die anständig wickelt und du hast diese Probleme nicht mehr.
Und die Slammer verwendest du dann "standesgemäß".
Aber ansonsten bin ich jetzt hier raus, weil vom neumodischen Angeln mit Winzigködern und UL Ruten habe ich dann auch nicht so die Ahnung.
Und son Quatsch wie ne 1000er Rolle würde mir gar nicht erst an die Rute kommen, da kurbelst du dir nämlich nen Wolf mit und brauchst Kinderfinger zum bedienen!

Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher (8. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Wäre für meine Angelversuche (Spinner oder Spoons mit <5g Wurfgewicht) folgende Rute & Rolle sinnvoller: 2,1m Spinnrute mit 2-10g WG mit progressiver Aktion, dazu ne DAIWA Ninja LT 2018 2000er Rolle mit ner 0,1er geflochtenen Schnur?


Unbedingt!
Und Spinner sind zwar easy zu führen, verursachen aber einen irren Drall.
Fisch doch einfach nen Gufi - billiger, kaum Drall, keine Probleme mit Bodenkontakt und am fängigsten sind sie auch.. .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (8. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es liegt an der Rolle, eine 360er Slammer ist an einer leichten Spinnrute unterfordert.


So sehe ich das auch. Es gibt viele gute und günstige Rollen fürs Spinnen auf dem Markt. Daiwa gehört dazu. Ich würde aber zunächst nur die Rolle und die Schnur wechseln. Wenn es dann funktioniert, bleib bei Deiner Rute. Wenn Du jetzt Rolle, Schnur und Rute wechselst, dann erfährst Du nie woran es gelegen hat. Zur Schnur, hast Du die selber aufgespult? Da gibt es einiges zu beachten und man kann sich schlimme Probleme einbauen.


----------



## bic zip (8. September 2022)

Wenn du Kleinstköder BIS maximal 5 Gramm vernüftig werfen willst, dann hol die eine UL Rute mit WG 0-5 Gramm.

Als Rolle eine 1000/2000er 
Vom Body und Gewicht nehmen sich 1000er und 2000er nicht viel.
Der Vorteil der 2000er ist der grössere Spulendurchmesser, da fliegt die Schnur etwas besser,in größeren Klängen, von der Spule und reibt somit weniger in den Ringen.

Kurbelst dir auch, dank Getriebe, keinen Wolf
Die besagte Slammer 360 kurbelt pro Umdrehung 71 cm Schnur ein, eine Ninja 2000 68cm


----------



## Lajos1 (8. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Heute nächster Angelversuch. Mein Lieblingsköder landet im Baum und bleibt verschollen. Ich habe dauernd Perücken, habe inzwischen wahrscheinlich nur noch die Hälfte der Schnur auf der Rolle. Ich bin einfach nur genervt. Nix beißt. Ich sehe nen Riesendöbel, sicherlich ca. 50cm, aber der will einfach nicht beißen.
> 
> Und da erinnere ich mich endlich an die unendliche Weisheit Jodas: "Lesen Du kannst, nutzen du musst". Ich habe die ganze Zeit versucht, mit Ködern von 2-5G auf ner Rute mit 10-30g Wurfgewicht mit ner 3600er Rolle zu angeln. Stimmt meine Annahme, dass das nicht funktionieren kann?
> 
> Wäre für meine Angelversuche (Spinner oder Spoons mit <5g Wurfgewicht) folgende Rute & Rolle sinnvoller: 2,1m Spinnrute mit 2-10g WG mit progressiver Aktion, dazu ne DAIWA Ninja LT 2018 2000er Rolle mit ner 0,1er geflochtenen Schnur?


Hallo,

wie von mir schon erwähnt, gute Würfe - weniger Verluste. Hier hilft etwas Training. Zur Möglichkeit der Entstehung von Perücken wurde hier ja schon einiges geschrieben. 
Nur noch die Hälfte Schnur auf der Rolle, da bekommt man auch keinen ordentlichen Wurf mehr hin, also neue Schnur drauf oder zumindest ergänzen.
Döbel (bei uns im Süden Aitel genannt) mit um die 50 cm sind von Haus aus schon schwieriger zu fangen als manch andere Fische.
Köder von 2-5 Gramm auf ner Rute mit einem WG von 10-30 Gramm sind nicht mehr gut zu werfen (vorausgesetzt das Wurfgewicht ist richtig angegeben), da kommt keine Freude auf und wirklich gute Würfe, sowohl auf Weite und auf Ziel sind da nicht mehr möglich. Ebenso ist eine 3600er Rolle hier klar überdimensioniert. 
Ja, eine 2,10er Spinnrute mit 2-10 Gramm Wurfgewicht und leichterer Rolle ist da deutlich richtiger. Ich würde zu einer 18er oder 20 er Monoschnur raten.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## silverfish (8. September 2022)

Heute gibt es ja die tollsten Ruten und Rollen. Leichter,schneller handlicher.
Die Vielzahl der Köder ist erdrückend.
Damals meine ersten Spinnversuche mit ner Vollglasrute und ner 450 gr. Rolle .Spinnköder hatte man n halbes Dutzend, höchstens. 
Sicher sah man auch mal n schönen Fisch ,der einfach nich beissen wollte.
Aber darob verzweifelt war man nie. 
Angeltag ist jeder Tag aber nicht jeder Tag ist ein Fangtag.
Liebe junge Angelfreunde setzt Euch nicht unter Druck ! 
Locker an die Sache gehen . Der Spass sollte im Vordergrund stehen .


----------



## rhinefisher (8. September 2022)

Was sich mir so garnicht erschließt - warum so leicht?
Eigentlich werfen sich 10-15gr schwere Köder auf mittlere Distanzen am besten.
Auch kann ich einen 10gr Köder besser in der Strömung kontrollieren.
Einige Anfänger fischen ne Nanoflex in 30gr und 240cm, ne 2500er Sedona mit hoher Übersetztung und 12er Fireline Crystal.
5-15gr Köpfe mit 5-10cm Gufis lassen sich damit sehr präzise und auch weit werfen.
Wirklich ne sehr gute und haltbare (da zweifel ich ja bei den Ninjas sehr...) Kombi die fon 20cm Barsch bis 120cm Hecht einfach nur Freude bereitet.


----------



## rhinefisher (8. September 2022)

Kauf dir erstmal einfach die passende Rolle mit 12er Fireline und einige 10-25gr Gufis, häng das Ganze an deine 30gr Rute und teste mal... .


----------



## bathgate (8. September 2022)

Wenn ich nen Spinner (5g) mit meiner Rute (2,7m, 10-30g WG, 0,23 Mono selbst gewickelt anhand Youtube-Video) werfe, gehen die Würfe unheimlich hoch, weniger weit. Jeder Köder wird von mir mit nem Karabiner mit Wirbel befestigt, i.d.R. das Vorfach ebenfalls mit nem Wirbel an der Hauptschnur. Flugweite geht über 15 Meter nicht hinaus. Dabei wird durch die sehr hohe Flugbahn unheimlich viel Schnur abgewickelt, das sind sicherlich 20-25 Meter Schnur. Das bedeutet natürlich auch, dass die ersten 5-10 Meter fast ohne Gegenzug gewickelt werden.

Im Ergebnis vermute ich, dass sowohl die im Verhältnis zu schwere Schnur wie auch die überdimensionierte Rute und die zu große Rolle die Flugweite behindern. Dadurch, dass sehr unterschiedlich aufgewickelt wird (Anfangs immer ohne Zug, danach mit zumindest ein wenig Zug) kann die Schnur nicht vernünftig auf der Rolle liegen bzw. schneidet z.T. ein.

Im Gegensatz dazu fliegen beispielsweise KuFi oder Wobbler mit ab 10g in einer richtig schönen langgestreckten Parabel mit sicherlich 3-4facher Wurfweite.

Aus meiner Anfängersicht bedeutet das, dass hier Schnur, Rolle, Rute und Köder einfach nicht zusammen passen. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## jkc (8. September 2022)

Zu hoher Wurf liegt ganz sicher am falschen Timing des Loslassens der Schnur im Wurf (etwas zu früh).

Grüße


----------



## bathgate (8. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Zu hoher Wurf liegt ganz sicher am falschen Timing des Loslassens der Schnur im Wurf (etwas zu früh).
> 
> Grüße


Ist es möglich, dass mein Zeitpunkt des Loslassens für große Köder gut ist (weil da die Flugbahn m.E. viel besser ist), die gleiche Technik aber für kleine Köder zu früh ist? Oder ist es vielleicht auch sein, dass die zu schwere Schnur einfach den kleinen Köder im Flug ausbremst und dadurch die Flugbahn so anders ist?


----------



## bathgate (8. September 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was sich mir so garnicht erschließt - warum so leicht?
> Eigentlich werfen sich 10-15gr schwere Köder auf mittlere Distanzen am besten.
> Auch kann ich einen 10gr Köder besser in der Strömung kontrollieren.
> Einige Anfänger fischen ne Nanoflex in 30gr und 240cm, ne 2500er Sedona mit hoher Übersetztung und 12er Fireline Crystal.
> ...


Was für eine Ködergröße (wahrscheinlich Spinner) würdest Du für Forellen nehmen? Welche Größe (Wobbler, GuFi) für Zander, Hecht, Barsch oder Döbel? Hier gibt es diverse richtig große Prachtexemplare von Döbel von z.T. 50cm und mehr, da würde ich auch gern mal draufgehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Was für eine Ködergröße (wahrscheinlich Spinner) würdest Du für Forellen nehmen? Welche Größe (Wobbler, GuFi) für Zander, Hecht, Barsch oder Döbel? Hier gibt es diverse richtig große Prachtexemplare von Döbel von z.T. 50cm und mehr, da würde ich auch gern mal draufgehen.


Hallo,

als ich früher noch öfters auch mit der leichten Spinnangel losging waren da meine Favoriten, für Forellen und auch Aitel (Döbel) der Mepps 2 und der (leider nur noch schwer zu bekommende) Veltic 3 , beide hatten in etwa das gleiche Gewicht von 5 Gramm. Wenn die nichts brachten, konnte man getrost heimgehen.
Ja und auch 60er Aitel nehmen einen Mepps 2. Allerdings nicht oft   .

Petri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (8. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Ist es möglich, dass mein Zeitpunkt des Loslassens für große Köder gut ist (weil da die Flugbahn m.E. viel besser ist), die gleiche Technik aber für kleine Köder zu früh ist? Oder ist es vielleicht auch sein, dass die zu schwere Schnur einfach den kleinen Köder im Flug ausbremst und dadurch die Flugbahn so anders ist?


Hallo,

nein, es gibt nur einen gleichen Zeitpunkt für das Loslassen um die Wurfkraft der Rute voll auszunutzen: den Richtigen. Das ist schlecht zu erklären, ist aber nur ein kleiner Sekundenbruchteil. Sicher bremst eine zu schwere Schnur da den Köder etwas aus, aber mehr noch die doch unterschiedlichen Flugeigenschaften der Köder.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Was für eine Ködergröße (wahrscheinlich Spinner) würdest Du für Forellen nehmen? Welche Größe (Wobbler, GuFi) für Zander, Hecht, Barsch oder Döbel? Hier gibt es diverse richtig große Prachtexemplare von Döbel von z.T. 50cm und mehr, da würde ich auch gern mal draufgehen.


Leider versuchst du es nun zu erzwingen, das wird nicht funktionieren.
Ich möchte gar nicht groß auf den ganzen Technik oder Geräte-Firlefanz eingehen. Wir befinden uns in einer Jahrtausend-Dürre, das hat Auswirkungen auf die Fische.
Kuck einfach mal wie wenig Fangmeldungen hier eingehen. Abhängig vom jeweiligen Gewässer können oder wollen die Fische gerade nicht, wer Ahnung hat geht im Augenblick gar nicht oder nur punktuell bei den best möglichen Bedingungen raus.

Das Wetter stellt sich jetzt langsam um, deshalb kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten auf uns zu. Such dir derweil nen erfahrenen Angelkumpel, halt Augen und Ohren auf ob es vllt. langsam besser wird. Wenns dich ganz arg drückt, dann bleib wenigstens beim Naturköderangeln, ist viel besser fürn Anfang weil es technisch einfacher ist und die Range der fangbaren Arten erhöht.
Wenn du dir weiterhin so nen Druck machst, verlierst du nur irgendwann die Lust und nebenher auch noch die Haare


----------



## Taxidermist (8. September 2022)

Deine Rute kann sich bei den geringen Ködergewichten gar nicht aufladen.
5gr. Ist ja noch unter der 10gr. Angabe deiner Rute, optimales Ködergewicht wäre etwa 20gr.,
Wo sich deine Rute dann auch perfekt auflädt.
Dann noch eine ungeeignete Rolle und zu dicke Schnur.
Das Ergebnis siehst du ja selbst.
Ich wundere mich auch, das du den extrem dicken Rollenfuß deiner Slammer überhaupt in den Rollenhalter der Rute bekommst?

Jürgen


----------



## fordprefect (8. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Ist es möglich, dass mein Zeitpunkt des Loslassens für große Köder gut ist (weil da die Flugbahn m.E. viel besser ist), die gleiche Technik aber für kleine Köder zu früh ist? Oder ist es vielleicht auch sein, dass die zu schwere Schnur einfach den kleinen Köder im Flug ausbremst und dadurch die Flugbahn so anders ist?


Das ist es, was ich dir vor ein paar Seiten geschrieben hatte, warum es fürs Werfen üben besser ist, nicht permanent das Wurfgewicht zu ändern. Denn ein leichter Köder wirft sich anders als ein schwerer. Wenn ich von nem Gufi mit insgesamt 15-20g auf nen kleinen Spinner wechsel, mache ich mich auch regelmäßig bei den ersten Würfen zum Obst.
Je nachdem, wie sich die Rute auflädt, ist der Zeitpunkt ein bisschen anders. Auch wie viel Schnur beim Wurf draußen ist, hat nen Einfluss.
Wie du dein Gerät schrittweise verbessern kannst (kleine Rolle, dünne geflochtene, wenn es immer noch nicht geht auch ne leichtere Rute), haben dir ja viele gesagt.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. September 2022)

Zu deiner Rute passt eine 2500 bis 3000 er  Größe und eine etwa 6-7 kg Geflochtene.
Du kannst aber auch bei einer Mono in der bisherigen Stärke blleiben, also 0,23mm bis 0,25 mm.
Ich würde auch bei der Rolle nicht ganz unten ins Regal greifen, also nicht den Billlomat Ninja kaufen.
Eine  Daiwa Lagalis LT ist um einiges besser, obwohl nur unbedeutend teurer.

Noch ein Nachtrag zu dem was ich zuvor zur Slammer geschrieben habe, da ist die 0,23 er Mono eher zu dünn, als zu dick.
So ab 0,30er aufwärts wird diese keine Probleme mehr machen
Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher (8. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Was für eine Ködergröße (wahrscheinlich Spinner) würdest Du für Forellen nehmen? Welche Größe (Wobbler, GuFi) für Zander, Hecht, Barsch oder Döbel? Hier gibt es diverse richtig große Prachtexemplare von Döbel von z.T. 50cm und mehr, da würde ich auch gern mal draufgehen.


Versuch einfach mal nen 5cm Gufi mit 6-8gr Kopf.
Spinner sind nix für den Anfang - da braucht man ständig frische Schnur und eigentlich ne Multi.
Machs so wie ich es dir geraten Habe; ne 2500er Sedona, oder, wenn es unbedingt das Zweitbeste sein muß, die von Taxidermist empfohlene Legalis, ne 12er Fireline, oder wie vom Taxidermisten empfohlen, irgendeine 5-7 kg tragende Geflochtene und versuchs mal mit deiner Rute und ANGEPASSTER Rolle, Schnur und Ködern.
Dann wirste vielleicht auch nicht mehr fangen, aber Du hast doppelt soviel Spaß, weil Du bloß halbsoviele Köder versemmelst und Du ein viel besseres Gefühl für Wurf und Köderführung bekommst... .


----------



## Snâsh (8. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Was für eine Ködergröße (wahrscheinlich Spinner) würdest Du für Forellen nehmen? Welche Größe (Wobbler, GuFi) für Zander, Hecht, Barsch oder Döbel? Hier gibt es diverse richtig große Prachtexemplare von Döbel von z.T. 50cm und mehr, da würde ich auch gern mal draufgehen.


Okay, es geht nicht mehr. Wann kannst du am Wochenende? Ich versuche mir einen Moment freizuschaufeln und ich komme mit. Dann gehts an die Wurftechnik. Sobald die Technik stimmt sind auch die Fische nicht weit. Hier versuchen dir alle zu helfen, aber die Beschreibung ist ja weiterhin meist ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln an das man heran geführt werden muss. Ich bin Morgenabend ziemlich lange am Wasser unterwegs aber Samstag/Sonntag bekomme ich bestimmt ein Zeitfenster hin.


----------



## fordprefect (8. September 2022)

Statt Gufi und Spinner, könnte man auch Twister ausprobieren. Ebenfalls höheres Gewicht, kann einfach eingeleiert werden und hat dann keine große Hängergefahr.


----------



## jkc (8. September 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Spinner sind nix für den Anfang - da braucht man ständig frische Schnur und eigentlich ne Multi.


Wtf  
Auswerfen, einholen, mit riesigem Abnehmerkreis unter den Fischen und idiotensicherer Rückmeldung des Köders ob er läuft unter allen erdenklichen Windbedingungen. Spinner ist doch der Anfängerköder überhaupt und alle Welt fischt Spinner problemlos auch mit der Stationärrolle, wir reden hier ja nicht von Double 13# Blades, nech.


----------



## hanzz (8. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> könnte man auch Twister ausprobieren


rippi ?


----------



## rhinefisher (8. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Wtf
> Auswerfen, einholen, mit riesigem Abnehmerkreis unter den Fischen und idiotensicherer Rückmeldung des Köders ob er läuft unter allen erdenklichen Windbedingungen. Spinner ist doch der Anfängerköder überhaupt und alle Welt fischt Spinner problemlos auch mit der Stationärrolle, wir reden hier ja nicht von Double 13# Blades, nech.


Und, schlechte Ringe,Köder, Rolle und Schnur vorrausgesetzt, alle 10 - 20 Würfe die Strippe wechseln - das macht Anfängern keinen Spaß.
Meinen Beginnern gebe ich entweder Mefo Blinker für Rapfen (für diejenigen, welche am Meer fischen wollen..), oder GuFi.
Beides funktioniert für meine Leute unproblematischer als Spinner.

Edit; Über den "Spaß" beim Werfen mit Spinnern brauchen wir wohl nicht zu reden - die fliegen meist nicht so gut...


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. September 2022)

Jigspinner laufen auch immer und verdrehen nicht die Schnur.


----------



## fordprefect (8. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> rippi ?


Verstehe ich nich. Was meinst du denn?


----------



## hanzz (8. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nich. Was meinst du denn?


rippi ist ein User hier im Board, welcher sehr gerne mit Twistern angelt.
Man hat lang nichts mehr gehört von rippi 

Damit wollt ich ihn mal wieder wecken.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (8. September 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Dann gehts an die Wurftechnik. Sobald die Technik stimmt sind auch die Fische nicht weit.


Ich denke, das ist nun absolut notwendig. Danke das Du das mit ihm üben wirst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (8. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Zu hoher Wurf liegt ganz sicher am falschen Timing des Loslassens der Schnur im Wurf (etwas zu früh).


Er muss üben, üben, üben, und ich sage es gerne noch einmal, such Dir eine Wiese, oder einen Feldweg. Das kannst Du auch machen, wenn Du mal nur ne Stunde Zeit hast und nicht mit dem ganzen Gerödel ans Wasser kannst.
Es ist das Handwerkzeug das Dich dein ganzes Angler Leben begleiten wird. Mach es jetzt richtig dann wird es in Zukunft keine Probleme mehr damit geben., 
Schnur aufspulen ohne Video:
Eimer Wasser, die gekaufte Rolle mit der Schnur hinein und einen, oder 2 Schraubendreher durch das Loch in der Spule stecken, damit die Rolle aufwärts steht und nicht flach im Eimer liegt. Die Schnur über den Eimerrand auf den Boden führen 
Dann ein nasses Handtuch über die Schnur legen und die Schnur beim Handteil der Rute durch den letzten Ring vor der Spule führen und mit dem Spulenknoten befestigen. Dann langsam und gleichmäßig Einkurbeln und darauf achten, daß der Druck auf der Schnur, der durch das Handtuch erzeugt wird, einigermaßen gleich bleibt. 
Es werden jetzt sicherlich wieder viele Änderungsvorschläge oder andere Vorgehensweisen kommen, ich bespule meine Rollen seit vielen Jahren so und glaub mir, es funktioniert.


----------



## Mescalero (8. September 2022)

Snâsh wird es schon richten. Wir können uns die Finger wund tippen, ein erfahrener Angler an der Seite ist durch nichts zu ersetzen. Das kann kein Forum, kein Buch und kein Video (was nicht bedeutet, dass man durch die Medien nichts lernen kann).
Dann wird sich auch zeigen, ob an der Ausrüstung etwas geändert werden muss usw.
Nochmal Daumen hoch Snâsh !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (8. September 2022)

Es ist das Beste was ihm passieren kann, gerade jetzt wo gar nichts mehr funktioniert


----------



## Kanten (8. September 2022)

...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (8. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Snâsh wird es schon richten


Dann muss er aber auch den Titel hier ändern in:
Angeln lernen mit Snâsh


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (8. September 2022)

Menemen schrieb:


> Hab da keine Wiese genommen sondern einen See mit wenig Bewuchs


Das wäre sogar noch besser, aber er hat wohl keinen See in der Nähe


----------



## Mescalero (8. September 2022)

So ähnlich habe ich es mit der Fliegenrute gemacht und Hechtstreamer in den See gefeuert. Ein Vereinskollege fragte mich mal, ob ich mit der Fliege auf Waller gehe 
In dem See gibt es nämlich keinen Hecht, aber es ist eins der wenigen Gewässer mit ordentlich Platz in alle Richtungen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (8. September 2022)

Menemen schrieb:


> Hab da keine Wiese genommen sondern einen See mit wenig Bewuchs


Ich möchte nur am Rande erwähnen, daß er für Seen die nicht zu seinen Vereinsgewässen gehören eine Erlaubniskarte benötigt. Bitte nicht vergessen.... Ich weiß aber nicht ob er überhaupt in einem Verein ist?


----------



## bathgate (8. September 2022)

Hanjupp-0815: Ich versuche eigentlich nicht, etwas zu erzwingen. Ich versuche nur, mehr zu lernen.


Mescalero schrieb:


> Snâsh wird es schon richten. Wir können uns die Finger wund tippen, ein erfahrener Angler an der Seite ist durch nichts zu ersetzen. Das kann kein Forum, kein Buch und kein Video (was nicht bedeutet, dass man durch die Medien nichts lernen kann).
> Dann wird sich auch zeigen, ob an der Ausrüstung etwas geändert werden muss usw.
> Nochmal Daumen hoch Snâsh !


Genau das. Herzlichen Dank Snâsh.


----------



## bathgate (8. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Ich möchte nur am Rande erwähnen, daß er für Seen die nicht zu seinen Vereinsgewässen gehören eine Erlaubniskarte benötigt. Bitte nicht vergessen.... Ich weiß aber nicht ob er überhaupt in einem Verein ist?


Nein, ich bin in keinem Verein. Aber Du kannst dir sicher sein, dass ich bei solchen Formalia wie Erlaubniskarte etc. sehr penibel bin.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (9. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> dass ich bei solchen Formalia wie Erlaubniskarte etc. sehr penibel bin


Das glaube ich Dir unbesehen,


----------



## bathgate (9. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Das glaube ich Dir unbesehen,


So ein Mist. habe diesen Post gerade zum Anlass genommen, um meine Angelkarte aus der Tasche rauszusuchen. Und was soll ich sagen... die ist mir anscheinend beim Angeln rausgefallen. Jetzt darf ich mir ne neue holen...


----------



## Kanten (9. September 2022)

---


----------



## hanzz (9. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> um meine Angelkarte aus der Tasche rauszusuchen


Das ist ja sehr blöd gelaufen.

Angelkarte, Schlüssel, Geldbörse kommen bei mir immer in ein Fach, welches beim Angeln nie geöffnet wird.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (9. September 2022)

Ich habe meine Papiere zusätzlich noch in so einem Gefrierbeutel mit Zip Verschluss. Das kommt dann mit den Schlüsseln in so eine spezielle Tasche, die an der Armauflage vom Stuhl festgemacht wird. Damals beim Spinnangel hatte ich immer einen kleinen Rucksack dabei, da war eine Tasche dran, die konnte man abschließen


----------



## DenizJP (9. September 2022)

Angelkarte oder Angelschein?


----------



## bathgate (9. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Angelkarte oder Angelschein?


Zum Glück nur die Karte. Der Schein ist zusammen mit Perso etc. im Portemonaie. Sonst hätte ich mich noch viel mehr aufgeregt...


----------



## hanzz (9. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Der Schein ist zusammen mit Perso etc. im Portemonaie.


Wenn das bei Dir auch der blaue Schein mit dem komisch weichen Papier ist, würde ich den da nicht auf Dauer drin lassen, falls du dein Portemonaie in der hinteren Hosentasche hast und da öfter drauf sitzt.
Das wird auf Dauer ausblassen und wenn der Schein noch geknickt/gefaltet ist ist auch nicht gut.

Hab auch so ne Mappe und die nochmal im Zipbeutel

Die Mappen gibt es oftmals beim Angelladen sogar für lau.









						JENZI Angelmappe Ausweismappe für Angelpapiere Angelschein Sportfischerpass NEU!  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie JENZI Angelmappe Ausweismappe für Angelpapiere Angelschein Sportfischerpass NEU! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (9. September 2022)

Du solltest den Fischereischein besser einlaminieren (lassen), habe ich auch so gemacht oder ich habe den schon so bekommen. Die schon beschriebene Mappe für sämtliche Angelpapiere aus dem Angler-Supermarkt nutze ich seit Jahren, und  die war bisher immer umsonst! 
Diese sind in ihr trocken und gegen Nässe und Schmutz immer gut geschützt und man kann nichts einzelnes verlieren...


----------



## silverfish (9. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Es ist das Beste was ihm passieren kann, gerade jetzt wo gar nichts mehr funktioniert


Mancher lernt nur durch Schmerzen.


----------



## Colophonius (9. September 2022)

Hey,

zum Thema Angelschein-Aufbewahrung habe ich nach langem Suchen persönlich endlich was gefunden, was mir zusagt: einfach eine wasserdichte Hülle für ein Tablet. Die sind groß genug, dass dort neben allen Papieren samt Gewässerkarten auch noch das Portemonnaie und der Autoschlüssel reinpasst. Selbst wenn die gesamte Tasche ins Wasser fällt (oder der Angler beim Waten ausrutscht. Soll einem Freund von mir mal passiert sein. Mir natürlich nicht!) bleibt alles knochentrocken.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Hab auch so ne Mappe und die nochmal im Zipbeutel
> 
> ...


Als ob wenn Du nen legalen Schein hättest Alter *Schwattangler* ...


----------



## bathgate (10. September 2022)

So, neue Angelkarte liegt vor, sogar jetzt in ner vernünftige Hülle. Habe mir schon mal ne neue KuFi-Montage vorbereitet, die satt in die WG-Vorgaben der Rute fällt. Die Rolle habe ich auch neu mit ner 0,3er Mono gefüllt. Die alte Schnur hatte weniger als die Hälfte gefüllt. Damit sollte das jetzt auch mit dem Werfen besser passen.


----------



## rhinefisher (10. September 2022)

Das wird etwas besser, ist aber ziehmlich weit von gut entfernt.. .


----------



## bathgate (10. September 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das wird etwas besser, ist aber ziehmlich weit von gut entfernt.. .


Was was so9llte für ein gut geändert werden?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (10. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Was was so9llte für ein gut geändert werden?


Ich denke er meint, daß trotz neuer Konfiguration, immer noch das ÜBEN im Vordergrund steht. Wenn Rolle und Schnur nun zu Deiner Rute passen sollten, wird es aber etwas einfacher


----------



## rhinefisher (10. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Was was so9llte für ein gut geändert werden?





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Kauf dir erstmal einfach die passende Rolle mit 12er Fireline und einige 10-25gr Gufis, häng das Ganze an deine 30gr Rute und teste mal... .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (10. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Die Rolle habe ich auch neu mit ner 0,3er Mono gefüllt


Schreib doch mal welche Rolle du Dir gekauft hast, und auch etwas über die Schnur, Hersteller, Tragkraft, Dehnung.....


----------



## bathgate (10. September 2022)

rhinefisher: diese Woche habe ich mir noch ne neue 2000er Rolle sowie ne 5-15g WG Rute bestellt. Mit weiteren Käufen von Rollen oder Ruten werde ich mindestens 6 Monate abwarten um Erfahrungen zu sammeln und zu lernen. Sonst Egal, was ich jetzt kaufen würde, es wäre wahrscheinlich nicht "DIE" Lösung für mich, d.h. in nem Jahr oder so würde ich wieder was Neues kaufen. Das wird mir einfach zu teuer.

Davon abgesehen habe ich doch gerade geschrieben, dass ich neue GuFis geholt habe, die satt in die WG-Empfehlung fallen, d.h. ca. 20g schwer sind. Also ist das Einzige, was aus Deiner Sicht fehlt, ne vernünftige Rolle. Dafür habe ich jetzt meine "alte" 3600er neu gefüllt sowie ab wahrscheinlich Ende nächster Woche die 2000er mit ner 0,16er Geflochtenen.


----------



## rhinefisher (10. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Schreib doch mal welche Rolle du Dir gekauft hast, und auch etwas über die Schnur, Hersteller, Tragkraft, Dehnung.....


Ich fürchte er meint die Slammer.. .


----------



## rhinefisher (10. September 2022)

Ich bin alt und doof....
Alles richtig gemacht...


----------



## bathgate (10. September 2022)

Rolle 1: die 3600er Slammer hat ne 0,3er Mono mit 6,2kg Tragkraft drauf.

Rolle 2: meine alte 1000er Billigrolle, die im Set bei der Rute dabei war (billiges Plastikteil) habe ich ne 0,23er Mono drauf. Weitere Specs sind nicht mehr bekannt, da die Rolle danach leer war und ich sie weggeworfen habe.

Rolle 3: kommt nächste Woche, da ziehe ich ne 8fach Geflochtene 0,16 mit 10,2kg Tragkraft drauf

Bin beruflich vorgeschädigt, daher plane ich immer ausreichenden Sicherheitspuffer auf das Doppelte des wahrscheinlich Benötigten ( hier Tragkraft) drauf.


----------



## hanzz (10. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Rolle 3: kommt nächste Woche, da ziehe ich ne 8fach Geflochtene 0,16 mit 10,2kg Tragkraft drauf





bathgate schrieb:


> Rolle 1: die 3600er Slammer hat ne 0,3er Mono mit 6,2kg Tragkraft drauf.


Mach die 0,16er auf die Penn. Damit kannst du auf Zander und Hecht fischen. 

Aber bitte nicht auf die 2000er Rolle. 
Mach da wie schon ungefähr empfohlen ne dünnere Schnur drauf. 
0,10er Geflochtene z. B. 
Lass dir von Snâsh dazu auch mal was erzählen.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. September 2022)

hanzz, hat vollkommen Recht.
Geflecht auf 2000er Rolle, aber höchstens 0,10mm sonst leidet wieder die Wurfweite.
Eine 0,16er hat immer 10kg Tragkraft, auch dies ist zu viel, damit machst du auch sone kleine Rolle zu schnell fertig.
Die Slammer hat noch eine spezifische Eigenschaft, zu voll gespult, wirst du nach den ersten Würfen die Schnur kürzen müssen, weil du sonst auch nur Perücken wirfst?
Das macht man gerne mal!
So habe ich regelmäßig am Wasser zunächst mal 10m oder mehr abschneiden müssen.
Die Schnurfüllung sollte am unteren Rand der runden Abwurfkannte stehen, nicht höher als bis unteres Viertel, sonst Trouble.
Das hat sie gemeinsam mit anderen Penn Rollen ihrer Art, ist auch bei meiner Penn Spinnfisher so.

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. September 2022)

Beim Bespulen der Slammer die Bremse komplett zuknallen - das reduziert die Dönerspieß-Bildung im oberen Bereich.

Warum das so ist, weiß ich auch nicht - diesen Tipp gab einst ein Boardie (weiß leider nicht mehr, wer), und das stimmt wirklich.

Dann die gewässerte (!!!) Braid mit etwas Unterfütterung durch Mono-Backing (zwecks Anti-Durchrutsch) stramm durch einen nassen (!!) Lappen draufkurbeln.

Dabei die Braid gegen den Uhrzeigersinn von der Kaufspule ablaufen lassen - so wird Anfangs-Zusatzdrall wirkungsvoll verhindert.

Beim Umgang mit einer Slammer sollte auch Folgendes beachtet werden:

Wenn eine Slammer etwas gar nicht mag, ist es das Aufkurbeln von zu lockerer Schnur. Für Techniken, die dieses (vor allem ständig) beinhalten, ist das keine sonderlich gute Rolle.

Auch beim Werfen sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass der Schnurbogen möglichst klein ausfällt und nicht einfach locker draufgedreht wird (Stichwort Fingerbremse) - andernfalls steigt die Perückenanfälligkeit enorm.

Die Stärke der Slammer liegt beim Einleiern von heftigen Druckködern - da ist immer ordentlich Zug auf der Leine, die hohe Stabilität der Rolle macht den Rest. Bekommt man z. B. auch mit derben Bucktails nicht klein (auch wg. der niedrigen Übersetzung).


----------



## bathgate (10. September 2022)

Am heutigen Samstag war ich wieder am Main. Es hat geschüttet wie sonstwas, z.T. waren Gewitter 3km entfernt.

Dank eurer Tipps habe ich zunächst versucht, mal mit Ködern mit dem richtigen Wurfgewicht das Werfen zu testen. Und was soll ich sagen? Ich habe bisher tatsächlich zu früh losgelassen. Der Köder fliegt viel zu hoch. Also habe ich zunächst versucht, die Technik zu verbessern, indem ich später loslasse. Mit durchwachsenem Erfolg...

Die Zeit vergeht, heftige Regenschauer wechseln sich mit Sonnenschein ab. Und die Fische springen nur so im Main. So langsam erwacht mein Jagdtrieb. Auf den KuFi beißt nix. Kein Nachläufer. Der erste KuFi bleibt an einem Unterwasserhindernis stecken. Ich wechsle auf Wobbler. Wieder nix. Anschließend Spinner. Erst ein Großer, danach werden sie immer kleiner. Die erste Perücke kommt und ich verstehe, dass meine bisherigen Perücken am zu geringen Wurfgewicht lagen. Umso mehr freue ich mich jetzt auf die 5-15g Rute, die hoffentlich kommende Woche kommt. Ich merke, dass bei leichten Spinnern ein Seitwärtswurf (wie heißt der richtig?) erheblich besser funktioniert als ein Schulterwurf. Ein Biss, eher einer "Knusperer", er hakt nicht. Dann aber doch. Nach ca. 1,5h hakt ein Barsch. Marginal kleiner als beim letzten Mal. Aber Frau und Tochter lieben Meeresfrüchte, Barsch gehört zu deren Lieblingsfischen. Außerdem ist er deutlich maßig und ich erinnere mich an die Veröffentlichung der Hessischen Tierschutzbeauftragten, maßige Fische müssen auch verwertet werden. Außerdem... 2 Barsche in 2 Wochen erscheinen mir mengenmäßig vertretbar, also wird er abgeschlagen und waidgerecht mit Kiemenschnitt getötet. Herzstich habe ich zwar gelernt, aber die Physis eines Barschs ist deutlich anders als die einer Forelle, daher erscheint mir der Kiemenschnitt deutlich sicherer.

Ich angle weiter, wechsle dann häufiger mal zwischen den Ködern, weil die Fische nur so springen, aber Nichts beißt. eine weitere Perücke und 2h später ruft mich ein Nachbar an. Meine kranke (und von mir mit strikter Bettpflicht belegte) Tochter hat sich ausgesperrt und sei bei ihm. Ich packe sofort zusammen. Nach meinem Anpfiff wird die Tochter durch den Anblick und die Vorfreude auf den Barsch wieder komplett getröstet. Und ich freue mich darauf, dass morgen (hoffentlich) Snâsh als Profi mir weitere Tipps zum Werfen und Angeln im Allgemeinen geben wird.


----------



## bathgate (10. September 2022)

PirschHirsch: "Dönerbildung" habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen. Für mich sieht es sehr gleichmäßig aus. Aber was ist ein Braid?

Zum Schnurbogen: Ich lege inzwischen immer den Hebel um, sobald sich der Köder in der Flugbahn wieder senkt, um so den Schnurbogen zu reduzieren. 'Meinst Du das? Und was sind Bucktails und "heftige Druckköder"?


----------



## bathgate (10. September 2022)

Ich schreibe übrigens bewusst viel über schlechte Erfahrungen und Fehler. Jeder macht Fehler. Jeder muss nach dem Angelschein erstmal viel lernen. Aber wenn man nur Youtube schaut, könnte der Eindruck entstehen, alles sei superleicht. Mit diesem Faden möchte ich neben Eurer Hilfe  auch anderen Anfängern zeigen: habt Mut zu Fehlern. Egal, wen Ihr vorher fragt: Ihr werdet Fehler machen. Nur so lernt man. Und vielleicht könnt Ihr manche Fehler vermeiden, indem Ihr hier die Lösungen dazu lest...


----------



## Vanner (10. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Zum Schnurbogen: Ich lege inzwischen immer den Hebel um, sobald sich der Köder in der Flugbahn wieder senkt, um so den Schnurbogen zu reduzieren.



Bügel umlegen brauchst du dabei nicht, das gibt auch einen zu dollen Ruck. Du mußt die Schnur mit dem Finger am Rollenrand bremsen, leichter Druck gegen die Schnur reicht da aus. So verhinderst du effektiv Schnurbögen.


----------



## Colophonius (10. September 2022)

Petri zum Barsch und lass ihn dir schmecken. Barsche sind einfach super lecker.  Und du musst dich *wirklich *nicht rechtfertigen, ein paar Küchenbarsche mitzunehmen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. September 2022)

TE:

Braid = Geflecht.

Bucktails = sehr druckvolle Großspinner (oft mit Doppelblatt) und einem Skirt aus Silikonfransen und/oder Federn. Gehören je nach Größe mit zum Bösesten, das man seiner Rolle lastmäßig zumuten kann. Kommen ursprünglich aus dem US-Muskie-Bereich, gehen aber auch hier auf Hecht und Waller.

Hier der YT-Kanal von Uli Beyer - da gibt es sehr solide Infos zum Spinnfischen. Insbesondere auch für Anfänger:

https://www.youtube.com/c/UliBeyersKöderkunst/playlists

Zum wichtigen Thema Angelknoten hier eine sehr gute Page mit prima gemachten Vorbinde-Videos über integrierte Links:

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/


----------



## bathgate (10. September 2022)

PirschHirsch: habe erst das erste Video von Uli durch und mein lieber Scholli, er erklärt so richtig gut mit hervorragenden Beispielen. Habe bisher noch keinen anderen Anglerkanal gesehen, der so hervorragend für Anfänger erklärt. Vielen Dank für den Tip.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. September 2022)

Gern geschehen. Wir waren alle irgendwann mal Anfänger.

Schau Dir da bei UB einfach mal ein paar Sachen zu den Basics an - Ruten, Stahlvorfächer, Gummifisch-Arten, Führungsvarianten usw.

Das hilft Dir dann auch, bei evtl. Neuanschaffungen gezielter das Richtige zu kaufen - das spart dann auch Geld. Für den Anfang rate ich Dir im Gummibereich zu normalen Action-Shads - die funktionieren universell und lassen sich wie ein Spinner (s. u.) auch einfach einkurbeln.

No-Action, Creatures usw. sind eher etwas für besondere Situationen bzw. Techniken - Du solltest aber zuerst einmal ganz normales Spinnfischen mit konventionellen Ködern erlernen.

Wenn das dann klappt, kannst Du stückweise zu Anspruchsvollerem übergehen. Das aber ohne Grundwissen nicht funktionieren wird bzw. kann. Also erstmal Finger weg von Finesse-Methoden, speziellen Japan-Rigs etc.

Lang bewährt sind bei Action-Shads z. B. die ganz normalen Kopytos in verschiedenen Größen. Die machen gut Action, wenn man sie einfach eindreht.

Im Blechbereich sind Spinner am anfängerfreundlichsten - ebenfalls einfach auswerfen und wieder eindrehen. Fangen von Barsch bis Waller so gut wie alles. Gut laufend und günstiger als Mepps-Modelle sind z. B. die Spinner von DAM.

Wobbler sind eine Sache für sich aufgrund der verschiedenen Typen (inkl. Jerks usw.). Da hat UB auch irgendwo ein Video zu den Unterschieden von Schwimmer, Sinker und Suspender.

Bin mir sicher, dasss Du Dich nach ein paar der Videos ein Stück weit sicherer fühlst - einfach, weil Dein Wissen wächst


----------



## Kanten (12. September 2022)

...


----------



## bathgate (13. September 2022)

Gestern war ich mal wieder unterwegs. Dieses Mal an ner neuen Stelle. Es war extrem viel Aktivität im Wasser. Kleine, nur ca. 10cm große Rapfen sprangen wie verrückt. Und sie bissen auch wie verrückt. Nach 3 Bissen in 5 Würfen habe ich lieber den Köder gewechselt (von Spinner Gr. 2 auf Gr. 5), dann Biss aber Nichts mehr. Nach einem "Fächer" rundum wechsle ich auf nen GuFi, meinen größten. 1. Wurf zu früh losgelassen und er fliegt zu hoch. Beim 2. Wurf schaue ich nach und denke: "Boah, der fliegt perfekt. Der fliegt unheimlich weit." Er flog nicht nur weit, sondern auch zu weit, weil sich beim Wurf der Knoten gelöst hat und der Köder somit nach meinem längsten Wurf eines Köders auf Nimmerwiedersehen im Main verschwand.

Ich packe zusammen, gehe ein wenig weiter. 300m weiter ist eine Gruppe Jugendlicher am Wasser, will chillen. Ich stelle mich nicht weit von denen entfernt hin. Um sie nicht zu stören, frage ich, ob es für sie ok ist, wenn ich da angle. Es entspannt sich ein richtig gutes Gespräch. Sie sind sehr am Angeln interessiert. Ein junges Mädel möchte mehr wissen, auch mal werfen. Sie will auch wissen, was ich beruflich mache, und so entspannt sich ein interessantes Gespräch über Bildung, Ausbildung und berufliche Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten. Ihre Freunde kommentieren dies mit "dem hörst Du aber viel besser zu als unseren Lehrern". Ich hoffe, dass ich bei ihr ein wenig bewegt habe. 

Zurück zum Angeln... ich fange wieder mit den kleinen Spinnern an. Erster Wurf gleich wieder ein kleiner Rapfen. Vorsichtig hake ich ihn ab, setze ihn wieder zurück. Um nicht unnötig den Nachwuchs zu verletzen nehme ich sofort den großen Spinner. 8 Würfe später habe ich rundum geworfen. Extreme Aufregung im Wasser, die Rapfen drehen völlig durch, aber sonst beißt Nichts. Ich versuche es nochmal mit einem GuFi. Dieses Mal in Neonfarben. Wieder Nichts. Also packe ich erneut zusammen, gehe ein paar Hundert Meter weiter. Gehe ungefähr auf die Höhe des Mains, wo ich auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite einige größere Fische habe springen sehen. Die neue Stelle ist nicht so gut für mich zum Werfen. Recht eng von Bäumen eingefasst, sodass ich sehr aufpassen muss, damit sich weder Rute noch Köder in den Bäumen verfangen. Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf die kleine 2,1m Rute. Es kommt, wie es kommen musste. Ein Spoon verfängt sich im Geäst, der Knoten löst sich und der 2. Köder des Tages ist futsch. Genervt packe ich zusammen. Inzwischen sind mehr als 3 Stunden vergangen, ohne dass außer in Summe 5 kleinen Rapfen etwas gebissen hat oder ich auch nur einen Nachläufer gesehen habe. In ungefähr nem halben Jahr möchte ich aber wieder dahin zurück kehren. Bis dahin sollen die Rapfen noch schön wachsen. Vielleicht sind sie dann ja von der Größe her interessant. Ich kenne mich mit dem Wachstum von Rapfen noch nicht so aus.

Auf der ganzen Tour habe ich diverse Schwarzangler gesehen. Teilweise hat es mich echt geärgert, wie sie mit den Fischen umgegangen sind. Teilweise weder Unterfangkescher noch Fischtöter dabei, i.d.R. (wie ich auch) "Kochtopfangler" aber ohne Aufbewahrungsmöglichkeiten, die über Plastiktüten hinausgehen. Manche nutzen die kleinen Rapfen als KöFi (un meinen Augen unsinnige Verschwendung). In diesen Situationen habe ich mir gewünscht, in Frankfurt würde mehr kontrolliert.


----------



## fordprefect (13. September 2022)

Woher weißt du denn, dass das Schwarzangler waren?


----------



## silverfish (13. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Woher weißt du denn, dass das Schwarzangler waren?


Sieht man doch.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Manche nutzen die kleinen Rapfen als KöFi (un meinen Augen unsinnige Verschwendung).


Eigentlich kein Problem, das ist immer noch ein Massenfisch.
Den Waller/Zander interessieren deine Vorbehalte auch nicht.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob die in Hessen Schon und Mindestmaß haben?

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. September 2022)

Sehe ich genauso... Kleine Rapfen sind doch der letzte Schied... 

Bißchen als "Sportfisch" zu gebrauchen, der Rapfen... Aber für die Küche taugt der doch Nix... macht nur massenhaft Brut kaputt. 
Bei MIR ähnlich angesehen, wie Grundeln, wobei die noch schmecken und die Barsche Fett machen! 
Ich halt' von Rapfen - sorry, leider wenig...


----------



## hanzz (13. September 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso... Kleine Rapfen sind doch der letzte Schied...
> 
> Bißchen als "Sportfisch" zu gebrauchen, der Rapfen... Aber für die Küche taugt der doch Nix... macht nur massenhaft Brut kaputt.
> Bei MIR ähnlich angesehen, wie Grundeln, wobei die noch schmecken und die Barsche Fett machen!
> Ich halt' von Rapfen - sorry, leider wenig...


Am Sonntag am Kanal kam ein Spaziergänger aus Osteuropa daher und meinte zu mir, ich solle den Rapfen wie irre salzen und eine Woche kühl lagern. Kiemen müssen aber raus.
Das soll sehr gut schmecken, meinte er.
Würde ich gerne probieren, aber nicht gerne zubereiten.
Und wenns doch nicht schmeckt, dafür keinen Rapfen abknüppeln. 

Aber OT.


----------



## bathgate (13. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eigentlich kein Problem, das ist immer noch ein Massenfisch.
> Den Waller/Zander interessieren deine Vorbehalte auch nicht.
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob die in Hessen Schon und Mindestmaß haben?
> 
> Jürgen


Hatte mich verguckt. Dachte, Rapfen wäre ein guter Küchenfisch. Aber so... und an der Stelle gibt es auch Rapfen im Überfluss.


----------



## DenizJP (13. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Dachte, Rapfen wäre ein guter Küchenfisch


passt - gibt ja auch Menschen die sich gern von Frauen in Lederkleidung in die Weichteile treten lassen


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. September 2022)

Wer an handlangen , knochentrockenen Salz-Güstern "nagt" , dem schmeckt halt auch Schied 



Bitte mit Humor sehen , ich glaube , dazu braucht´s halt den ein oder anderen Schnappes ...


----------



## hanzz (13. September 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Bitte mit Humor sehen , ich glaube , dazu braucht´s halt den ein oder anderen Schnappes ...


Sicherlich. 
Warum nicht? Schnaps davor, dazu und danach


----------



## bathgate (13. September 2022)

Ich werde bestimmt mal jede gefangene Fischart, die nicht unter Schutz steht, mal "dem menschlichen Verzehr zuführen". Woher soll ich sonst wissen, welche Fischarten sinnvolle Zielfische für mich beim Angeln sind?


----------



## bathgate (13. September 2022)

Heute war ich mal zusammen mit Snâsh beim Angeln. Es dürfte Euch kaum überraschen, dass ich durch ein Mal angeln mit ihm mehr lerne als durch 10x allein angeln. Herzlichen Dank auch auf diesem Weg für die vielen Erklärung, Demonstrationen und die Köder die Du mir eigentlich schenken wolltest, die ich Dir dann doch abgekauft habe. Mit Dir habe ich heute mehr als 4 sehr lehrreiche Stunden am Wasser verbracht. Fische habe ich (im Gegensatz zu Dir) keine gefangen, dafür aber umso mehr gelernt.

Nachdem er mir einige Zanderköder gegeben hat, bin ich gleich wieder ans Wasser zurück, um zumindest einen der Köder gleich mal auszuprobieren. Gesagt, getan. Nach einigen Würfen habe ich mir aber eine ziemlich fiese Perücke eingefangen. Und da ich nicht wusste, ob ich die Tochter heute ins Bett bringen sollte (wofür ich schon verdammt spät dran war), bin ich dann lieber nach Hause gefahren. Allerdings werde ich am Freitag nach Feierabend frei haben, daher ist für den Freitag schon eine längere Angeltour, dieses Mal bis in die Nacht, fest eingeplant. Schließlich wird bis dahin auch die neue Rute mit Rolle und Schnur da sein.


----------



## fordprefect (14. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Sieht man doch.


Ich hab da aus Erfahrung so meine Befürchtungen. Aber bathgate will dazu offensichtlich nichts mehr sagen. Vlt. auch besser so.


----------



## Kanten (14. September 2022)

...


----------



## bathgate (14. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Ich hab da aus Erfahrung so meine Befürchtungen. Aber bathgate will dazu offensichtlich nichts mehr sagen. Vlt. auch besser so.


Was für Befürchtungen meinst Du?

Sicher bin ich mir natürlich nicht, aber ich vermute es u.a. wegen:
- erkennbar auf Verwertung angeln, aber weder Kescher noch Schläger dabei
- Keine Kühlbox o.ä., nur Mülltüte zur Aufbewahrung des Fangs
- Angeln an gesetzlich verbotenen Stellen
- z.T. Umgang mit gefangenen Fischen


----------



## fordprefect (14. September 2022)

Von verbotenen Stellen schreibst du erst jetzt.
Bloß weil jemand den Fisch nicht per Kescher landet, selbst, wenn er verbotenerweise keinen dabei hat, ist er nicht Schwarzangler. Wenn jemand Fische mitnimmt, ist er kein Schwarzangler. Wenn jemand Fische als Köderfische benutzt ist er kein Schwarzangler. Wenn jemand seine Fische in einer Plastiktüte nach Hause bringt, ist er kein Schwarzangler. Muss noch nicht mal hygienisch bedenklich sein.
Ein Schwarzangler ist jemand, der ohne Berechtigungsschein angelt. Da du vermutlich nicht die Papiere studiert hast, kannst du das also nicht wissen.

Was meine Befürchtungen sind, wenn ich sowas höre oder lese, kann ich dir sagen. Muss ja nicht sein, dass es bei dir so ist.
Das rumgeraune über Schwarzangler kenne ich leider gut und allermeistens wurde es am Kulturkreis, an Äußerlichkeiten und an der Angelkultur fest gemacht. So ist dann zum Beispiel einer mit osteuropäischer Herkunft und einfacher, rustikaler Ausrüstung und Methode und nem Jahresvorrat an abgeschlagenem Weißfisch ganz eindeutig ein Schwarzangler. Wenn der dann auch noch die Kuscheltierkarpfen abschlägt, geht ja gar nicht. Da muss dann gleich am besten die Polizei gerufen werden.
Wenn der kleine Anton oder Peter mit Handangel und Heuschrecken die Forellen aus dem Bach holt, ist das aber ne tolle Sache, wo man nen Auge zu drücken soll und das Interesse fördern muss.
Ist so ein Thema wo sich der Alltagsrassismus schön an zweierlei Maß deutlich macht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Was meine Befürchtungen sind, wenn ich sowas höre oder lese, kann ich dir sagen. Muss ja nicht sein, dass es bei dir so ist.
> Das rumgeraune über Schwarzangler kenne ich leider gut und allermeistens wurde es am Kulturkreis, an Äußerlichkeiten und an der Angelkultur fest gemacht. So ist dann zum Beispiel einer mit osteuropäischer Herkunft und einfacher, rustikaler Ausrüstung und Methode und nem Jahresvorrat an abgeschlagenem Weißfisch ganz eindeutig ein Schwarzangler. Wenn der dann auch noch die Kuscheltierkarpfen abschlägt, geht ja gar nicht. Da muss dann gleich am besten die Polizei gerufen werden.
> Wenn der kleine Anton oder Peter mit Handangel und Heuschrecken die Forellen aus dem Bach holt, ist das aber ne tolle Sache, wo man nen Auge zu drücken soll und das Interesse fördern muss.
> Ist so ein Thema wo sich der Alltagsrassismus schön an zweierlei Maß deutlich macht.



Nun lass mal die Kirche im Dorf!
Davon hat keiner etwas geschrieben und für tatsächliche Entgleisungen sind dann die Mods zuständig. Dabei richten wir uns nach Fakten und nicht nach herbeiphantasierten Befürchtungen/Vermutungen/Unterstellungen!
Dafür brauchen wir keinen selbsternannten "Moralwächter".


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> aber weder Kescher noch Schläger dabei


Evtl. nur nicht zu sehen. Potenziell auch z. B. bei Allesreleasern mit Angelschein und Erlaubniskarte der Fall.



bathgate schrieb:


> - Keine Kühlbox o.ä., nur Mülltüte zur Aufbewahrung des Fangs



Hat ebenso nichts zu sagen. Eine Kühlbox ist je nach Größe ungemein sperrig und hinderlich - ich schleppe auch keine mit (vor allem nicht beim Spinnfischen).



bathgate schrieb:


> - Angeln an gesetzlich verbotenen Stellen



Machen auch Leute mit Angelschein und Erlaubniskarte - auch manche Guides beharken gerüchteweise (liest man jedenfalls immer mal wieder) z. B. Schongebiete mit ihren Gästen.



bathgate schrieb:


> - z.T. Umgang mit gefangenen Fischen



Auch das hat zunächst gar nichts in puncto Schwarzangeln zu sagen - wo fängt das an und wo hört das auf:

Da müsste man ja theoretisch schon jeden Anfänger anpissen, der mangels Erfahrung zum Hakenlösen ggf. noch recht lange braucht und dabei nicht unbedingt souverän bzw. fischfreundlich vorgeht.

Selbtverständlich gibt es auch immer und überall Schwarzangler, wo es beangelbares Wasser gibt - aber die genannten Faktoren müssen dafür keine Indikatoren sein. Von solchen Äußerlichkeiten sollte man daher IMO nicht unbedingt gleich auf Schwarzangeln schließen.

Es gibt generell auch genügend "Nichtbenehmer" mit Angelschein und Erlaubniskarte (die z. B. Vegetation beliebig abroden, Müll zurücklassen etc.).


----------



## fordprefect (14. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nun lass mal die Kirche im Dorf!
> Davon hat keiner etwas geschrieben und für tatsächliche Entgleisungen sind dann die Mods zuständig. Dabei richten wir uns nach Fakten und nicht nach herbeiphantasierten Befürchtungen/Vermutungen/Unterstellungen!
> Dafür brauchen wir keinen selbsternannten "Moralwächter".


bathgate wollte wissen, was meine Befürchtungen sind, wenn jemand andere auf Entfernung als Schwarzangler abstempelt, und das hab ich ihm beantwortet.
"Selbsternannte Moralwächter" bin ich lieber, als ein verstummter Wegschauer. Finde das auch bemerkenswert, wofür man hier so Rüffel bekommt, aber an anderen Stellen ohne Kommentar Hetze gegen die Grünen, Greta, Umweltschützer etc. auf unterstem Niveau stehen gelassen wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2022)

Deine Piesackerei gegen bathgate gingen schon in Post 218 los(bevor er gefragt hat) - grundlos!
Man kann zu allem eine Meinung oder eine "Befürchtung" haben aber man muss sie nicht jedem ungefragt aufdrängen. Sonst würden wie uns ja nur noch fürchten.

Wir richten uns hier nach den Boardregeln und Gesetzen.
Gefühlte Ungerechtigkeiten können dabei nicht berücksichtig werden!

Wenn noch dazu Redebedarf besteht dann schreib mir ne PN!
Weiteres OT werde ich löschen um den Trööt nicht zu verwässern.


----------



## Kanten (14. September 2022)

...


----------



## Snâsh (14. September 2022)

Hi,

mal wieder lustig wie viel in eine Aussage interpretiert werden kann. 
Die Definition kann ich anders auslegen. Nicht nur weil ich die Strecke kenne, sondern ja auch Gestern wieder mit Bathgate am Wasser war. 
Wir befinden uns hier in einem Ballungszentrum und sind dauerhaft unter Beobachtung. Ein "Schwarz"-Angler kann die Vereinigung der Fürsorglichen und Freundlichen Lebewesen (Angler) am Wasser mit seinem Verhalten ebenfalls in Mitleidenschaft ziehen. Dabei geht es einfach nur darum wie man mit seiner Umgebung und natürlich seinem Fang umgeht.
Eine Zappelnde Plastiktüte auf einem Fahrradweg gehört da definitiv nicht dazu. Ich weiß leider aus eigener Erfahrung wie viele dieser "Kollegen" einen gültigen Angelschein besitzen, da ich bei vielen Runden eines Aufsehers mit dabei und ebenfalls diesen "Nachweis" erringen wollte bevor Corona kam.
Hierbei stellt sich heraus das ein Großteil der Individuen eine entsprechende Erlaubnis haben, sich aber halt leider nicht an die entsprechenden Gesetze halten und zusätzlich die Interaktion mit "Publikum" nicht zu Ihren herausragenden Talenten zählt.
Es geht also mehr um schwarze Schafe die seit letzten Jahr nach dem Wels auf der Liegewiese in der Innenstadt von Frankfurt mehr in den Fokus gerückt sind.

Lasst das Thema doch jetzt einfach sein und unterstützt Bathgate weiter in seinen Bestrebungen.
Einige Kommentare und Anregungen der ganzen Protagonisten des Threads sind wir gestern auch durchgegangen und wir werden die angeschaffte 0,16er geflochtene auf die Slammer Spulen und die 2000er Ninja noch mit einer geflochtenen mit geringerem Durchmesser versorgen. Aufspulen dann gemeinsam.
Punkto Wurfweite konnte auch egalisiert werden da natürlich das Setup nicht ganz optimal ist, aber auch an der Technik gearbeitet werden muss. Mit ein bisschen Übung ging das Gestern schon ganz gut.
Ich denke die Erfolge werden sich mit der Zeit immer weiter einstellen und das Verständnis von Setup / Köder / Gewässer wird sich immer weiter verbessern. 

VG


----------



## Taxidermist (14. September 2022)

Ich möchte noch etwas zur beliebten Plastiktüte sagen, egal ob nun beim "Schwarzangler" oder Lizensierten.
Das ist eine rechte Sauerei, Fische in Plastiktüten zu packen und zwar aus hygienischer Sicht.
In einer solchen Tüte gibt es ein Gewächshausklima, feucht und warm, also beste Voraussetzungen für ein lustiges Bakterienwachstum.
Welches dann noch besonders gut gedeiht, wenn die Bauchhöhle beim Fisch eröffnet wurde, der Fisch also ausgenommen wurde.
Dies ist dann die Initialzündung für ein explosionsartiges Bakterienwachstum, weil es nahezu unmöglich ist, diese Bakterien aus dem Darmtrakt nicht in der Bauchhöhle zu verteilen.
Es gibt aber noch eine Steigerung, nämlich wenn die Kollegen ihre Fische einen halben Tag lang im Eimer (Ufer)Wasser liegen haben, sieht man auch immer wieder!

Meine Empfehlung, die Fische nicht ausgenommen, in eine Baumwolltasche geben und diese feucht halten, bestenfalls schattig und luftig aufhängen.
So sorgt die Verdunstungskälte noch für Kühlung.
Ich habe so schon morgens gefangene Hechte über einen heißen Sommertag gebracht.
Wobei man aber diese Baumwolltasche schon mal wieder neu befeuchten muss, trocken bringt das nichts.
In die Plastiktüte/Gefrierbeutel kommt der Fisch erst, wenn er gesäubert und dann eingefroren wird.
Selbst im Kühlschrank gehört Fisch nicht mit Plastik abgedeckt, da lässt man ihn allenfalls mit einem sauberen Tuch bedeckt, oder auch ganz offen liegen.

So das wollte ich noch los werden!

Jürgen


----------



## Kanten (14. September 2022)

...


----------



## Taxidermist (14. September 2022)

Menemen schrieb:


> Sorry, halte ich bei kühlerem Wetter für absoluten Unsinn (außer man bleibt sehr lange).


Dies mag für Tage mit Kühlschrank Temperaturen gelten?
Ansonsten mach doch wie du willst, ich muss diese Fische schließlich nicht essen!

Jürgen


----------



## bathgate (14. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Von verbotenen Stellen schreibst du erst jetzt.
> Bloß weil jemand den Fisch nicht per Kescher landet, selbst, wenn er verbotenerweise keinen dabei hat, ist er nicht Schwarzangler. Wenn jemand Fische mitnimmt, ist er kein Schwarzangler. Wenn jemand Fische als Köderfische benutzt ist er kein Schwarzangler. Wenn jemand seine Fische in einer Plastiktüte nach Hause bringt, ist er kein Schwarzangler. Muss noch nicht mal hygienisch bedenklich sein.
> Ein Schwarzangler ist jemand, der ohne Berechtigungsschein angelt. Da du vermutlich nicht die Papiere studiert hast, kannst du das also nicht wissen.
> 
> ...



Jedes Indiz für sich sagt überhaupt Nichts, die Summe macht den Gesamteindruck.

Zum Thema Rassismus: Ich bin mit ner Ausländerin verheiratet. Ein Großteil meiner Freunde hat wenigstens Migrationshintergrund. Und wie beschissen Rassismus ist, habe ich sehr deutlich erlebt, als ich meiner Tochter im Kindergartenalter erklären musste, was die "Spitznamen" mancher anderer Kinder bedeuten und dass sie daran nicht Schuld ist. Wegen meiner Frau und Tochter habe auch ich als "Biodeutscher" massiven Rassismus nicht nur gegen meine Familie, sondern auch gegen mich persönlich erlebt. Ich denke, damit sollte dieses Thema in Bezug auf meine Person endgültig erledigt sein.

Zum Rest hat m.E. Snâsh Alles gesagt.

Lieber Professor Tinca: auch wenn Politik hier nicht erwünscht ist, hoffe ich, dass dieser einmalige "Ausrutscher" ins Politische von mir ok ist. Damit sollte aus meiner Sicht die Politik hier endgültig erledigt sein.


----------



## fordprefect (14. September 2022)

Auch die Summe macht keinen Schwarzangler. Hat Snâsh ja auch berichtet, dass viele dieser Leute dann doch legal angeln.

Ich habe dir nicht direkt Rassismus unterstellt, auch wenn das manche hier und auch du so offenbar wahrgenommen haben. Das tut mir dann leid. Aber wenn du mich fragst, welche Erfahrung ich damit gemacht habe, wenn jemand auf Distanz jemand als Schwarzangler abkanzelt, war das Erfahrungsgemäß fast immer ein solches Ressentiment.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2022)

Dann ist das ja abgehakt und wir können zum eigentlichen Thema zurück kommen.


Snâsh schrieb:


> Lasst das Thema doch jetzt einfach sein und unterstützt Bathgate weiter in seinen Bestrebungen.


----------



## bathgate (14. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Auch die Summe macht keinen Schwarzangler. Hat Snâsh ja auch berichtet, dass viele dieser Leute dann doch legal angeln.
> 
> Ich habe dir nicht direkt Rassismus unterstellt, auch wenn das manche hier und auch du so offenbar wahrgenommen haben. Das tut mir dann leid. Aber wenn du mich fragst, welche Erfahrung ich damit gemacht habe, wenn jemand auf Distanz jemand als Schwarzangler abkanzelt, war das Erfahrungsgemäß fast immer ein solches Ressentiment.


Aufgrund meiner Unerfahrenheit habe ich anscheinend zu sehr das Thema "Missachtung gesetzlicher Vorgaben" mit "Schwarzangler" gleichgesetzt. Das wird mir künftig sicherlich nicht mehr passieren. Damit sollte aber dieses Thema Schwarzangeln in diesem Faden nun endgültig erledigt sein. Es hält Euch niemand davon ab, dafür einen separaten Faden aufzumachen.


----------



## Angler2097 (15. September 2022)

Wenn ich das hier so lese, bekomme ich richtig Lust mal mit Snâsh und @bathgate Spinnfischen zu gehen 
Ich bin wieder in meiner alten Firma in Oberursel. Nächstes Jahr werde ich mir sicherlich Karten für Main und Nidda holen, dann kann man mal zusammen losziehen


----------



## bathgate (15. September 2022)

Angler2097: können wir gern mal machen.

Ich habe mir heute Abend mal wieder Eure Tipps zu Herzen genommen und schaue mir Videos von Uli an. Er erklärt wirklich unheimlich gut und wieder merke ich, was ich die letzten Male so für Fehler gemacht habe.


----------



## Angler2097 (15. September 2022)

Ulli seine Videos haben ein hohes Niveau. Er erklärt sehr gut und das Thema wird komplett abgearbeitet.
Videos gibt es ja jede Menge, aber es ist auch viel kurzweiliger Crap dabei.


----------



## HerrZebra (15. September 2022)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Ulli seine Videos haben ein hohes Niveau. Er erklärt sehr gut und das Thema wird komplett abgearbeitet.
> Videos gibt es ja jede Menge, aber es ist auch viel kurzweiliger Crap dabei.


Gut und mit Sicherheit auch Lehrreich sind seine Videos. Leider komme ich mit seinen langen Monologen nicht ganz klar und werde immer Müde und schlafe ein.


----------



## DenizJP (15. September 2022)

Musst vorher Profiblinker Videos schauen dann wirkt Ulli wie bei der Schnellsprech WM


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist eine rechte Sauerei, Fische in Plastiktüten zu packen und zwar aus hygienischer Sicht.
> In einer solchen Tüte gibt es ein Gewächshausklima, feucht und warm,


In Spanien und Italien machen das fast alle so, Fisch in die Tüte und Tüte ins Wasser.
Ich hab noch nicht gelesen, das dort vermehrt Angler sterben.
Ich persönlich habe mittlerweile eine faltbare Kühltasche, die nimmt auf dem Weg zur Angelstelle keinen Platz weg, und wenn sie dann auf dem Rückweg prall gefüllt ist, macht es mir nichts mehr aus, sie zu schleppen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. September 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Ich denke die Erfolge werden sich mit der Zeit immer weiter einstellen und das Verständnis von Setup / Köder / Gewässer wird sich immer weiter verbessern.


Ich finde es Klasse das Du ihm dabei hilfst, Hut ab...


----------



## Taxidermist (15. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe mittlerweile eine faltbare Kühltasche, die nimmt auf dem Weg zur Angelstelle keinen Platz weg


Du glaubst wohl auch, weil da Kühltasche drauf steht, kühlt diese dann auch?
Ein Tipp von mir, ohne Kühlelemente oder Eis ist das auch nur eine Plastiktüte.
Ich wollte hier nur darstellen und zwar in aller Ausführlichkeit, warum es mehr Sinn macht, besonders an heißen Sommertagen, einen Fisch frisch und als Genussmittel zu erhalten und ihn eben nicht in eine Plastiktüte zu packen.
Dies auch nicht nur daher geplappert, sondern mehrfach erprobt!
Ich finde meine Begründung hierfür auch nicht so schwer verständlich?
Kannst du mir jetzt mal erklären worin der Unterschied besteht, ob du nun eine Baumwolltasche einsteckts oder deine Plastiktüte?
Bleibt nur dir das Gleiche zu sagen, wie deinem Kollegen Menemen, jetzt Kanter, mach doch wie du es denkst, kann mir egal sein.
Zudem weiß ich ja woher das kommt, sind wir noch ein bisschen angepisst?

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Zudem weiß ich ja woher das kommt, sind wir noch ein bisschen angepisst?


Du kannst mich nicht anpissen, dafür müsste ich das was Du schreibst ernst nehmen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Kannst du mir jetzt mal erklären worin der Unterschied besteht, ob du nun eine Baumwolltasche einsteckts


Ich habe nichts gegen den Leinen Sack gesagt? Hat mein Opa auch schon so gemacht. 
Ich hab auch nicht gesagt das Mülltüten gut sind. 
Ich habe nur gesagt das es in anderen Ländern so üblich ist
und die dadurch nicht automatisch mit Multiresistenten Keimen infiziert werden. Warum fühlst Du Dich immer angegriffen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. September 2022)

Generell zum Thema Kühltaschen / Boxen

Ich denke, wenn die Temperaturen es verlangen, dann ist so eine Kühmöglichkeit noch der beste Weg. Gilt aber hauptsächlich für das Ansitzangeln. Beim Spinnfischen eine Box mitschleppen in der z. B. ein Hecht platzfindet macht wohl keinen Sinn. Zur Hygiene: wenn man die Box und die Kühlelemente vorher mit einem handelsüblichen Desinfektionsmittel reinigt, sollten in der Box wenige bis keine Keime mehr sein. Und überhaupt eine Kühlung, ist besser als gar keine. 
Gefährliche und gesundheitsgefährdende Keime können also nur während des angelns oder über den Fisch in die Box getragen werden. Und nun ist wieder Schluss mit OT


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. September 2022)

Moin, 
Auf dem Fischmarkt in Agadir Marocco waren die Fische grenzwertig präsentiert, 
Ohne Eis auf dem Boden und auch entsprechend angetrocknet. 
Die wussten schon, warum nur morgens verkauft wurde... Eis Mangel! 
Das man da Plastiktüte nahm war auch logisch, da einfach billig. 
Eine Plastiktüte im Sommer is für den Fang einfach Mist , da brauch man nich zu philosophieren. 
Fisch in Plastiktüte nur in Kombi mit einer eisgekühlten ISO, meinetwegen Papiertasche zur Not. 
Im Herbst und Winter verringert sich das Problem (sehr). 
War auch mit "Haubies" am Forellen See im Sommer, diehatten auch nur Plastik mit, nach dem Angeln waren deren Fische fast nicht mehr essbar, meine aus der Eisbox steif und frisch. 
Nur Plastik geht nur ganz kurz! 

R. S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. September 2022)

arjey, 

Na klar nehme ich zum Spinnfischen eine Isotasche mit, 2 flache Kühlakkus mit rein, 
lässt sich wunderbar falten... So gingen schon 80er Hechte mit!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. September 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Na klar nehme ich zum Spinnfischen eine Isotasche mit, 2 flache Kühlakkus mit rein,
> lässt sich wunderbar falten... So gingen schon 80er Hechte mit!


Ich wünsche Dir immer volle Isotaschen, so mach ich es auch, nur 80er Hechte passen bei mir nicht rein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. September 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> lässt sich wunderbar falten...


Wenn es jetzt noch faltbare Bierdosen gäbe......


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. September 2022)

Das ist kein Problem, der frische Hecht legt sich zum  "U" in der Isotüte, probiert mal die vom AL. I , ich nehme die gleich grossen vom Handelshof, zusammen mit den 2 Akkus wiegt das wenig und passt in meine
Spinntasche.
Gruß und Petri,

R. S.


----------



## silverfish (15. September 2022)

Ich hab neulich beinahe die Kühlakkus releast.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ich hab neulich beinahe die Kühlakkus releast


Das ist bestimmt auch verboten


----------



## silverfish (15. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Das ist bestimmt auch verboten


Sicher. Aber ich habs ja  rechtzeitig gemerkt und erstmal meinen Flüssigkeitsbedarf aufgefüllt.
Leute ,nehmt Euch immer genug zu trinken mit ! Das Kanalwasser ist ja nicht überall bekömmlich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (15. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Das Kanalwasser ist ja nicht überall bekömmlich.


Jetzt verstehe ich auch warum mein Angel Kollege immer Jägermeister oder Underberg trinkt, bevor er die Wasserflasche öffnet  es ist bekömmlicher


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (16. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> weil sich beim Wurf der Knoten gelöst hat


Moin, hast Du dir die Knotenpage mal angeschaut?
Es wäre schlimm wenn dir das passiert nachdem ein Fisch gebissen hat. Im schlimmsten Fall schwimmt dann ein Hecht oder Zander mit Drilling oder Jighaken im Maul durch die Gegend. Knoten üben ist genauso wichtig wie das zielgenaue Werfen. Bitte sei mir nicht böse weil ich da immer drauf herum reite, aber ich habe leider viel zu oft verendete Fische mit Köder im Maul sehen müssen.


----------



## bathgate (16. September 2022)

arjey: nein, ich nehme es dir überhaupt nicht übel. Im Gegenteil, ich habe heute gemerkt, dass ich dringend an meinen Knoten arbeiten muss, weil sich 3x ein Knoten der Geflochtenen gelöst hat. Ich schreibe nachher oder morgen Mal was Ausführliches. Nur so viel vorab: boah ist das Geil, mit ner Geflochtenen auszuwerfen. Der Köder fliegt mindestens doppelt so weit. Und meine neue Rute mit 0-10g WG ist einfach nur geil mit sehr kleinen Ködern an ner 0,07er Geflochtenen. Macht super viel Spaß.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (16. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Nur so viel vorab: boah ist das Geil, mit ner Geflochtenen auszuwerfen. Der Köder fliegt mindestens doppelt so weit. Und meine neue Rute mit 0-10g WG ist einfach nur geil mit sehr kleinen Ködern an ner 0,07er Geflochtenen. Macht super viel Spaß.


Das freut mich für Dich, Spaß soll es machen und keinen Stress oder Frust. Weiterhin viel Erfolg, Reinhard


----------



## bathgate (16. September 2022)

So, gerade bin ich wieder zu Hause angekommen, Zeit für ein ausführlicheres Resüme.

Die neue Rute kam gestern an, heute früh bin ich gleich zu nem Angelladen, um mir ne neue Schnur für die kleinere Rute und Rolle zu besorgen. Habe mir ne 0,08er Geflochtene für ein WG von 0-10g geholt. Auch wenn mir Snâsh angeboten hat, gemeinsam mit mir die Rolle zu befüllen, konnte ich es kaum abwarten und habe anhand eines Youtube-Videos die Rolle befüllt. Ich denke, es ist mir auch recht gut gelungen. Mein erster Eindruck: die Ninja macht einen deutlich besseren Eindruck als die Slammer.

Ich komme an der Nidda an. Es schüttet wie blöd. Ungünstig, dass ich mich auf die Wettervorhersage verlassen habe, d.h. die Jacke war nicht wirklich wasserdicht. Also führt mein erster Weg unter eine Brücke. Ich pack die neue Rute aus, als Köder nutze ich nen 1er Spinner. Der erste Wurf. Ich bin bei so kleinen Spinnern ne maximale Wurfweite durch die alte Schnur von 4-5 Metern gewohnt und werde völlig davon überrascht, dass der Spinner auf der gegenüberliegenden Flussseite im Baum landet. Köder leider futsch, aber ich bin hin und weg von den Wurfeigenschaften der neuen Rute und Rolle.

Also neues Vorfach gebastelt, neuer Spinner (wieder ein 1er oder ein 2er) dran und neuer Versuch. Es macht einfach unglaublich Spaß, diese Kombination aus Rolle und Rute auszuwerfen. Sie fliegt, und fliegt, und fliegt... im Vergleich zur "Großen" deutlich feinfühliger, viel direkterer Kontakt zum Köder und fantastisch weiter Wurf. Ich verliebe mich sofort.

Sobald es aufhört zu regnen, laufe ich weiter die Nidda entlang. Es ist direkt am Fluss extrem matschig, sodass ich an den meisten möglichen Angelstellen nicht wirklich zum Fluss runter komme, ohne das Risiko einzugehen, in demselben zu landen. Ich verzichte dankend und komme am Main an. Es schüttet wieder wie aus Kübeln. Ich lasse mich nicht entmutigen. Wechsle nun die Rute, um nun auch schwerere Köder nutzen zu können. Snâsh hat mir freundlicherweise einige Zanderköder überlassen und ich probiere den Kleinen davon. Den ersten Sekundenbruchteil freue ich mich, wie schön der mit der neuen Schnur an der Slammer (0,16 Geflochtene) fliegt. Dann merke ich, dass der Knoten sich gelöst hat und Köder und Vorfach weg sind. So ein Mist!!!

Ärgerlich mache ich ein neues Stahlvorfach dran. Dieses Mal meinen Lieblings-Gummifisch mit Spinner am Schwanz. Nach ein paar Würfen verhakt der sich leider unlösbar am Boden. Das Wetter bleibt extrem durchwachsen. Dazu kommt eine relativ hohe Fließgeschwindigkeit der Flüsse, es fließt leider enorm viel Müll (Äste, Zweige und sonstiger Müll), wodurch das Auswerfen z.T. echt eine Herausforderung wird, um mit der Schnur die Hindernisse zu umgehen. Also versuche ich nen GuFi mit grellen Neonfarben und nem 14g Jig. Der Main fließt aber so schnell, dass der Fisch nicht auf den Boden sinkt. Dann stelle ich auch noch fest, dass ich meine Taschenlampe zu Hause vergessen habe, ein Nachtangeln also nicht möglich ist. Inzwischen ist es dunkel geworden. Ich packe die Sachen zusammen, mache mich auf den Heimweg.

Mein Plan für die Zukunft: sobald ich "in freier Wildbahn" mal nen vernünftigen Fisch gelandet habe, möchte ich mal an nen Forellenteich fahren. Meine Familie ist total heiß auf Salmoniden. Und an dem Abend wird es hoffentlich mal richtig gutes selbst gemachtes Sushi geben.


----------



## fordprefect (17. September 2022)

Schau dir mal das Video hier an. Da sind ein paar Details zu Knoten bei geflochtener:





Du kannst auch überlegen, noknots zu nutzen. Die sind eigentlich idiotensicher und einfach.


----------



## Colophonius (17. September 2022)

Welche Knoten verwendest du denn und wo reißt der?

Man braucht für Geflochtene andere Knoten als für Mono, da die Grflochtene zum Durchrutschen neigt. 

Ganz wichtig (egal ob als Anfänger oder als Profi) ist der Zugtest nach dem Binden. Niemand knotet perfekt und so findet man Fehler bevor es zu spät ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> dass der Spinner auf der gegenüberliegenden Flussseite im Baum landet


Wie gehst Du denn vor um solche Hänger eventuell noch zu lösen? Auch für die Hänger unter Wasser gibt es manchmal noch Hoffnung....


----------



## bathgate (17. September 2022)

Ich gehe eigentlich zum Spinnenfischen nach diesem Muster vor: Hauptschnur -> Wirbel -> Vorfach -> Karabiner mit integriertem Wirbel. Der Knoten hat sich immer von der Geflochtenen an den Wirbel gelöst, war ein Clinch Knoten. Ich glaube aber, ich habe gerade den Fehler gefunden. Ärgerlich, dass ich so gestern Köder verloren habe...


----------



## fordprefect (17. September 2022)

Doppelt nehmen und die Beschichtung abkratzen. Und vorher schön ansabbern.


----------



## Colophonius (17. September 2022)

Für Geflochtene würde ich dir den Palomar-Knoten empfehlen,  der ist dabei meiner Meinung nach erheblich zuverlässiger als der Clinch-Knoten.


----------



## Niklas32 (17. September 2022)

Ich finde es immer sinnvoll bei neu erlernten Knoten oder wenn man sich nicht ganz sicher mit dem Binden ist, das Ganze Konstrukt zu Hause mal einem Zugtest zu unterziehen. Da sollten eventuelle Bindefehler auf jeden Fall auffallen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2022)

Ich benutze immer diesen Knoten um Geflecht irgendwo anzuknoten. Der hält sehr gut.:
www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/henker4.htm

Und dabei die Schnur doppelt legen, wie fordprefect schon richtig schreibt.



fordprefect schrieb:


> Doppelt nehmen



Edit. Grinnerknoten heißt er anscheinend auch.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. September 2022)

Jetzt wird es etwas fies. 

"Angeln auf die harte Tour" oder

"Angeln auf die naive Tour..." 

Man liest so elementare Fehler heraus... 
Vor dem gehen kommt das krabbeln.
Zum Forellensee krabbeln könnte zu Anfang nich soooo schlecht sein. 

Aber man(n) tau...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es etwas fies.



Warum?
Anfänger haben nunmal Fragen.


----------



## DenizJP (17. September 2022)

bathgate  probier doch mal den Clinch-Schlagschnurknoten.

relativ einfach und ich hab damit schon halbe Tonnen ausm Main gezogen. Also als Bindeknoten zw Braid und Vorfach.

Ansonsten die absolute Anfänger-Alternative. Geflochtenen Hauptschnur, Gummiperle und dann ein Knotenlos-Verbinder mit fertigem Fluo Vorfach dran.


damit hab ich vor paar Jahren meine ersten kapitalen Fische gelandet.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. September 2022)

Zur Knotenfrage:
Warum soll beim Spinnfischen geknotet werden?
Ist das eine Philosophie, Ideologie?
Ich benutze schon Jahrzehnte Knotless Verbinder, da ist noch nie einer aufgegangen.
Vor einiger Zeit hat eine große Angelzeitschrift Zugtests gemacht, auf TÜV geeichten Maschinen, wobei rauskam, das selbst die Besten Knoten nur ca.70% Zugkraft halten, die meisten lagen nur bei 50%, Knotless hingegen 100%.
Vor allem für einen Anfänger, ist es sicher leichter sich dieser Technik zu bedienen.
Es geht hier natürlich um die Verbindung von Stahl an Geflecht, dass ein Flouro geknotet werden muss ist klar.
Aber macht ihr nur weiter mit eurem Knoten Quatsch!

Was man natürlich beachten sollte, die Knotless Verbinder sollten zur Schnurstärke passen.
Es gibt auch sehr schlechte Qualitäten, ich will jetzt keine Firma benennen.
Da sind die Verbinder sehr scharfkantig "abgeknipst", da muss man nicht nur auf die Finger aufpassen.
Um sich den Spitzenring, vor allem des Nachts, nicht zu schrotten, macht eine kleine Gummiperle vor dem Verbinder Sinn.
Aber den Spitzenring kann man sich auch mit einem eingekurbelten, geknoteten Wirbel schrotten?

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich benutze immer diesen Knoten um Geflecht irgendwo anzuknoten


Kann ich bestätigen, ein guter Knoten für Geflecht. Und er behält, wenn man ihn richtig bindet, 80% der Tragkraft der Schnur


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2022)

Hab mal durchgefegt.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Warum soll beim Spinnfischen geknotet werden?



Beim Spinnfischen meistens nicht nötig.
Außer man will FC vorschalten oder hat keine Knotenlosverbinder(dabei).
Dann ist es gut einen Knoten zu kennen der sich für Geflecht eignet.
Ich verwende Geflecht aber nicht nur zum Spinnfischen und knote dieses bei Angelmethoden die ohne Stahlvorfach auskommen auch gern mal.
Der Galgenknoten(Grinner) eignet sich sehr gut dafür.


----------



## thanatos (17. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum?
> Anfänger haben nunmal Fragen.


Rheinspezie muss ich da aber auch etwas recht geben - wenn jemand neu anfängt hat er nun mal viele Fragen 
und Erwartungen - aber jeder sollte ganz einfach klein anfangen und in der Praxis lernt man .
Fehler machen klug -sagt man , und die macht bis ins hohe Alter  " man wird alt wie .... und lernt immer noch dazu"


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann ist es gut einen Knoten zu kennen der sich für Geflecht eignet.


Ich denke, ob man nun no nots nutzt oder nicht, gerade als Anfänger ist es wichtig Knoten zu kennen und zu lernen wie man sie bindet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Außer man will FC vorschalten


Genau, spätestens dann, wenn er sich die erste geflochtene an Steinen oder Muscheln durchgescheuert hat, wird er darüber Nachdenken eine FC vorzuschalten, und dann braucht er einen Verbindungsknoten.


----------



## DenizJP (17. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Warum soll beim Spinnfischen geknotet werden?
> Ist das eine Philosophie, Ideologie?
> Ich benutze schon Jahrzehnte Knotless Verbinder, da ist noch nie einer aufgegangen.


hab ich im ersten Jahr auch - und tue es oft noch auch auf Hecht mit Hauptschnur und direkt Stahlvorfach. Bei einem Hänger wird es halt problematisch wenn Hänger als auch Knotless nicht nachgeben.


Ich denke das direkte anknoten spielt aber dann auf Barsch und Co bei klaren Gewässern eine Rolle. Ich mein viele die ich kennen nehmen schon mal nen Meter oder mehr FC Vorfach. Das ist dann beim weit auswerfen dann net mehr so einfach.


----------



## yukonjack (17. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Genau, spätestens dann, wenn er sich die erste geflochtene an Steinen oder Muscheln durchgescheuert hat, wird er darüber Nachdenken eine FC vorzuschalten, und dann braucht er einen Verbindungsknoten.


Genau, Schlaufe in Schlaufe


----------



## alexpp (17. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich benutze immer diesen Knoten um Geflecht irgendwo anzuknoten. Der hält sehr gut.:
> www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/henker4.htm
> 
> Und dabei die Schnur doppelt legen, wie fordprefect schon richtig schreibt.
> ...


Habe gerade den verbesserten Grinner-Knoten angeschaut und paar Mal gebunden, kann beim ersten Eindruck mit Mono mehr als verbesserter Clinch-Knoten beeindrucken. Muss mal bei Gelegenheit Zerreißversuche machen. Ich hatte besonders am Anfang mit dem verbesserten Clinch Problemchen gehabt, der zog sich letztendlich nicht immer sauber zu und man verlor einiges an Tragkraft. Ansonsten bisher für Snaps und ähnliches den verbesserten Clinch-Knoten verwendet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. September 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Genau, Schlaufe in Schlaufe


Richtig, es gibt ja einige Knoten zum Verbinden von Geflecht und Mono. Ich persönlich nutze den doppelten Grinner. Aber da hat wohl jeder seine eigene Methode.


----------



## yukonjack (17. September 2022)

Was Knoten angeht bin ich ein totaler Vollhorst. Beherrsche so ca. 3 verschiedene . Die reichen mir aber. Alle anderen nur nach Video anschauen und dann schnell wieder vergessen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. September 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Beherrsche so ca. 3 verschiedene . Die reichen mir aber.


Ich glaube das dies auf viele andere auch zutrifft, ich kann auch nur 5, reicht aber.


----------



## Mescalero (17. September 2022)

Man nutzt ja sowieso nur die, in die man Vertrauen hat und die man eben beherrscht. Auch wenn Knoten xy vielleicht 2% mehr trägt (unter Laborbedingungen).


----------



## Colophonius (17. September 2022)

Ganz wichtig auch: ein Knoten muss auch unter Realbedingungen bindbar sein,  also im Zweifel bei Sturm, Regen und eisigen Temperaturen. Der Alberto-Knoten ist daher bei FC --> Geflecht meine erste Wahl und Palomar bei Wirbel --> Geflecht.


----------



## DenizJP (17. September 2022)

Nutze auch den Palomar für Geflecht + Wirbel aber in2 facher Ausführung.

in einfacher Ausführung soll er sich lösen können hab ich gehört.


----------



## Seele (17. September 2022)

Die besten Knoten sind die die man gut beherrscht. Was hilft ein FG wenn man ihn bescheiden bindet, dann lieber ein sauberer Albright oder Blood-Knot


----------



## Angler2097 (17. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Ich gehe eigentlich zum Spinnenfischen nach diesem Muster vor: Hauptschnur -> Wirbel -> Vorfach -> Karabiner mit integriertem Wirbel. Der Knoten hat sich immer von der Geflochtenen an den Wirbel gelöst, war ein Clinch Knoten. Ich glaube aber, ich habe gerade den Fehler gefunden. Ärgerlich, dass ich so gestern Köder verloren habe...


Mach doch einfach den "Verbesserten" Clinch Knoten. Mit ungefähr 10 Wicklungen. Der hält und ist einfach zu knoten. Den normalen Clinch kannst du ja schon, den kannst du bei Monofiler Schnur nehmen.


----------



## bathgate (17. September 2022)

Vielen Dank für Eure konstruktiven Tipps. Ich gehe sie mal der Reihe nach durch.

arjey: wenn ich nen Hänger habe, löse ich erstmal den Bügel. Dann ziehe ich einmal ein wenig kräftiger mit der Hand an der Leine und lass dann los und hoffe, dass sich durch die freie Schnur der Hänger gelöst hat.

Colophonius: Danke für den Tip, der ist ja wirklich einfach. Habe den eben mal ausprobiert, der scheint mit meiner Geflochtenen sehr sicher zu halten. Den Henker von Professor Tinca werde ich dann beim nächsten Mal probieren. Ich finde es immer gut, wenn ich mehrere Optionen habe. Und der Henker hat einfach den Vorteil, dass ich ihn auch wieder aufziehen kann.

Taxidermist : Warum ich Knoten lernen will? Damit es auch ohne zusätzliche Hardware klappt. Ich bin beim Camping eher ein Freund von guten Knoten als Ersatz durch Hardware, daher möchte ich lieber richtig Knoten lernen. Ist aber einfach nur eine Frage der persönlichen Präferenz. Da denke ich anscheinend recht ähnlich wie arjey

yukonjack: Schlaufe in Schlaufe habe ich ganz am Anfang genutzt, allerdings verliert die Schnur da zu viel Tragkraft.

DenizJP: Du kommst doch auch aus FfM, Du kennst die Steinpackungen in Main und Nidda. Da nur mit Geflochtener zu angeln wäre doch unsinnig, oder? Ich nehme jetzt für Spinner und Spoons FC als Vorfach, bei GuFi, Wobbler und sonstigen Hardbaits immer ein Stahlvorfach.

Rheinspezie: Ich verrate Dir mal etwas. Es könnte Dich vielleicht schockieren. Daher bitte nicht weiter erzählen. Anfänger machen Anfängerfehler.

Nein, doch, oh...

Genau deswegen gehe ich angeln, um Erfahrungen zu sammeln und zu lernen. Und diesen Faden schreibe ich, damit andere Anfänger, die das lesen, merken, dass es nicht immer gleich so reibungslos funktioniert und so einfach ist wie Youtube suggeriert.

Nochmal ne Frage an Euch alle: Beim Spinnfischen ist normalerweise mein Vorfach max. 50cm lang. Meint Ihr, dass es länger sein sollte?


----------



## bathgate (17. September 2022)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Mach doch einfach den "Verbesserten" Clinch Knoten. Mit ungefähr 10 Wicklungen. Der hält und ist einfach zu knoten. Den normalen Clinch kannst du ja schon, den kannst du bei Monofiler Schnur nehmen.


Ich habe immer den Clinch mit 10-12 Wicklungen genommen. Allerdings habe ich den Fehler gemacht, das Ende zum Schluss nicht nochmal durchzuziehen. Beim ersten Festigkeitstest (mache ich immer) war das kein Problem. Allerdings wird auf Dauer die Schnur durchgezogen, sodass nach 20-30 Würfen sich der Knoten verabschiedet.


----------



## bathgate (17. September 2022)

Ich stimme Rheinspezie zu, dass es unverfroren von mir war, dass ich nicht gleich von Anfang an realisiert habe, welche Richtung dieser Faden nach 14 Seiten nehmen wird. wäre es vielleicht sinnvoller, wenn ein Mod den Namen eher in "Angeln lernen auf die naive Tour" ändert? Kannst Du das, Professor Tinca?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> wäre es vielleicht sinnvoller, wenn ein Mod den Namen eher in "Angeln lernen auf die naive Tour" ändert?


Ich würde es dabei belassen, es trifft doch das, was Du am Wasser erlebst


----------



## DenizJP (17. September 2022)

bathgate 

Nabend - hast mich falsch verstanden 

Geflochtene an Knotenlosverbinder und daran dann ein fertig gecrimptes Fluorocarbon Vorfach mit Wirbel zum Knotenlos und vorne ein Snap


----------



## bathgate (17. September 2022)

Ach so DenizJP. Knotenlos möchte ich ungern nutzen. Ich möchte es lieber richtig lernen. Habe mir deswegen eben nochmal ein paar Stahlvorfächer mit Snap und Wirbel gebastelt...


----------



## Colophonius (17. September 2022)

Es schadet sicher nicht,  viele Knoten zu kennen. Ich habe auch immer wieder welche ins Repetoire aufgenommen,  weil mich was störte und dann wieder rausgeworfen, bis ich meine Favoriten hatte. Man muss auch bedenken,  dass viele Schnüre - gerade Geflochtene - mehr tragen als man mit der Rute Druck aufbauen kann. Da kommt es auf einen einstelligen Prozentanteil nicht an. 


Du verstehst das mit dem FC etwas falsch. Viele Angler schwören darauf,  zwischen Geflecht und Stahlvorfach noch etwas FC zu schalten,  da dieses mit Steinen und Muscheln besser fertig wird als Geflecht. Dort brauchst du also zwei Knoten (Geflecht --> FC, FC --> Wirbel). Das Stahlvorfach selbst ist mit 50cm sinnvoll dimensioniert. Ich selbst halte nichts von kurzen Stahlspitzen, da Hechte breite Mäuler haben und sich gerne im Drill drehen.


----------



## DenizJP (18. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Ich habe immer den Clinch mit 10-12 Wicklungen genommen. Allerdings habe ich den Fehler gemacht, das Ende zum Schluss nicht nochmal durchzuziehen. Beim ersten Festigkeitstest (mache ich immer) war das kein Problem. Allerdings wird auf Dauer die Schnur durchgezogen, sodass nach 20-30 Würfen sich der Knoten verabschiedet.



kann mir das net irgendwo so richtig bildlich vorstellen.

Du wickelst ja die Schnur so 7-12x um sich selbst und führst dann das Ende durch die vorderste Schlaufe und ziehst langsam zu. Oder wie genau machst du das?


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Ich stimme Rheinspezie zu, dass es unverfroren von mir war, dass ich nicht gleich von Anfang an realisiert habe, welche Richtung dieser Faden nach 14 Seiten nehmen wird. wäre es vielleicht sinnvoller, wenn ein Mod den Namen eher in "Angeln lernen auf die naive Tour" ändert? Kannst Du das, Professor Tinca?



Wenn das tatsächlich dein Wunsch ist, ja?


----------



## Angler2097 (18. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Ich habe immer den Clinch mit 10-12 Wicklungen genommen. Allerdings habe ich den Fehler gemacht, das Ende zum Schluss nicht nochmal durchzuziehen. Beim ersten Festigkeitstest (mache ich immer) war das kein Problem. Allerdings wird auf Dauer die Schnur durchgezogen, sodass nach 20-30 Würfen sich der Knoten verabschiedet.


Ja, der rutscht dann irgendwann durch. Bei Mono nicht, aber Geflochtene ist halt sehr glatt.
Die Geflochtene immer anfeuchten, sonst beschädigst du beim Zuziehen die Schnur und der Knoten kann dann auch reissen.
Nach dem Knoten immer einen Zugtest machen, dann siehst du ob sich der Knoten löst oder nicht.


----------



## DenizJP (18. September 2022)

Einfach doppelter Palomarknoten

Hält Bombe und ist kinderleicht


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. September 2022)

Es gibt übrigens ne neue FC von Climax: Die grün eingefärbte "Green PHANTOM, gibt's von 0,25 bis 0,45er auf 20m Spulen. Erhältlich im Parey-Shop unter der Artikelnr.: 35010989
www.pareyshop.de

Von den Verbindungsknoten von FC und geflochtener ist der Chirurgenknoten der einfachste, der trägt allerdings auch" nur" 70%.
Besser sind, wie bereits schon mehrmals geschrieben, der doppelter Grinner, der ist auch recht einfach zu binden und trägt etwa 75 bis 90% der Schnur Stärken. 
Als bester Knoten nenne ich auch den Albright und den verbesserten Albright, die haben eine Tragkraft bis über 90%, sind aber komplizierter zu binden... 

Sonst eben eine Gummiperle auf die Hauptschnur und Knotlessverbinder nehmen! Vorfachlänge kann bis 80cm betragen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (19. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> wenn ich nen Hänger habe, löse ich erstmal den Bügel. Dann ziehe ich einmal ein wenig kräftiger mit der Hand an der Leine und lass dann los und hoffe, dass sich durch die freie Schnur der Hänger gelöst hat.



Hänger lösen, wieder ein Thema bei dem sich die Geister scheiden, ich freue mich auf eine interessante Diskussion.

Zunächst sei angemerkt, dass auf dem Markt verschiedene Tools angeboten werden um Hänger zu lösen. Da ich die bisher nie verwendet habe kann ich nur sagen, das es sie gibt. 

Das was Du oben beschreibst nennt man auch Schnipp Methode und es ist wohl die, die die meisten zunächst erst mal anwenden,da sie oft auch funktioniert. Ich mach es ähnlich wie Du. Zunächst klemme ich die Schnur mit dem Zeigefinger ab, wie beim Auswerfen, dann hebe ich die Rute in Kopfhöhe, so daß die Rutenspitze genau auf den Köder zeigt und keinerlei Druck auf die Rute ausgeübt wird. Dann baue ich Spannung auf die Schnur auf indem ich die Rute nach hinten führe, oder einfach ein klein wenig nach hinten gehe. Dann öffne ich mit der anderen Hand den Bügel und löse mit einer schnellen Bewegung den Zeigefinger von der Schnur. Das ganze wiederholen, bis sich der Hänger löst. Klappt sehr oft, aber nicht immer.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist der Schnur Bogen. Wenn ausreichend Strömung vorhanden ist, kannst Du versuchen die Schnur so treiben zu lassen das sich hinter dem Köder oder seitlich davon ein Schnur Bogen bildet. Wenn Du dann kurze Schläge in die Schnur gibst, kommt Druck auf den Köder, aber aus einem anderen Winkel, das hilft dann auch den Hänger zu lösen.
Wenn der Uferbewuchs es zulässt, dann kannst Du einen anderen Winkel auch erreichen, indem Du Dich nach links, oder rechts vom Köder wegbewegst, je weiter um so besser. Dadurch erreicht man auch einen anderen Winkel. Dann die Schnur spannen und entweder die Schnipp Methode anwenden oder leichte Schläge in die Schnur geben.
Hat mir auch schon manchen Köder gerettet.
Meine nächste Methode ist die, die ich aber mittlerweile bevorzuge und die richtig gut funktioniert. Habe ich mir vor vielen Jahren von einem russischen Nachbarn abgeschaut. Man nimmt eine von diesen kleinen PET Wasserflaschen und füllt sie bis zur Hälfte. Dann knotet man eine FC oben an den Flaschenhals, unterhalb vom Verschluss. Am anderen Ende vom FC, das ca. 10 - 15 cm lang sein sollte, knotet man einen Karabiner. Dann hängt man bei offenem Bügel den Karabiner in die Schnur und wirft die Flasche so weit wie möglich hinter den Köder. Im Fluss stromaufwärts werfen, damit die Flasche hinter dem Köder vorbeischwimmen kann. Den Bügel schließen und wieder mit kurzen Schlägen in die Schnur, den Hänger lösen. Funktioniert bei mir immer besser als die anderen Methoden. Ich binde mir das ganze schon zuhause und habs immer im Rucksack dabei.
Jetzt gibt es aber Hänger die sich partout nicht lösen wollen und ich mich dazu entscheiden muss die Schnur abzureißen. Im besten Fall sollte der Knoten am Köder, bzw am Stahlvorfach brechen. Damit verliere ich nicht so viel Schnur, und es treibt keine oder nur wenig davon im Wasser, wo sich Enten oder andere Wasservögel verheddern könnten.
Das Abreißen macht man natürlich nicht über die Rute und auch nicht mit der Schnur in der Hand. Entweder man findet einen kleinen Stock, oder nimmt das Tool das man zum abschlagen dabei hat. Bügel öffnen und die Rute etwas abseits ablegen, damit man nicht versehentlich drauftritt. Die Schnur nun mehrere Male um den Stock wickeln, den Stock so in die Hand nehmen das die Schnur zwischen Zeige und Ringfinger liegt und dann kräftig ziehen bis die Schnur reißt. So kann man sehr oft auch Hänger lösen die auf der Gegenseite im Baum hängen und man die anderen Methoden nicht anwenden kann. Aber Achtung, sollte sich der Hänger lösen, dann fliegt der mit hoher Geschwindigkeit in Deine Richtung. Also darauf gefasst machen und in Deckung gehen. Spätestens dann ist man froh, daß die Rute etwas abseits liegt.
So jetzt haben wir die Schnur abgerissen, der Köder ist futsch und das Loch im Portemonnaie wird immer Größer.
Deshalb hat der Angler Gott den Sprengring auf die Erde gebracht. Gedanke dabei ist, daß der Sprengring den vorhandenen Ring zwischen Köder und Drilling ersetzt. Wenn alles richtig dimensioniert ist, soll der Sprengring beim Biss und anschließendem Drill halten, aber beim Hänger und dem kräftigen ziehen, sich dann aufbiegen. Die Dinger sind meiner Meinung nach recht teuer und lohnen sich nur bei teuren Ködern. Außerdem sind einige Trockenversuche nötig um die richtige Kombination von Schnur, Vorfach, Knoten und Sprengring zu finden. War jedenfalls bei mir so, und ich hatte immer ein ungutes Gefühl wenn der Fisch größer war als gedacht oder stark gekämpft hat.
So, ich hoffe auf viele Kommentare und Verbesserungsvorschläge die bathgate helfen, seine Köder vielleicht doch noch zu retten.
Gruß Reinhard

Nachtrag: Ich kenne auch Kollegen die den Drilling durch Einzehaken ersetzen, wenn die Hänger Gefahr sehr groß ist


----------



## Snâsh (19. September 2022)

arjey da hast du vollkommen Recht. Viele Hänger lassen sich wieder lösen vor allem wenn das Equipment gut abgestimmt ist.
Als wir zusammen am Wasser waren hatten wir "leider" nicht die Situation das es zu einem Hänger kam, sonst hätte ich die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten auch mal gezeigt. Die einzige Situation die ich nicht einfach nachstellen mag   
Bekommen wir entsprechend hin!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (19. September 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Als wir zusammen am Wasser waren hatten wir "leider" nicht die Situation das es zu einem Hänger kam,


Das wünscht man ja auch niemandem, aber es wird sicher auch mal passieren wenn ihr zusammen unterwegs seid, und dann ist er bei Dir in guten Händen


----------



## Colophonius (19. September 2022)

Die Idee mit der Flasche ist interessant. Aber geht die nicht dann auch verloren,  wenn der Köder abreißen sollte?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (19. September 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Aber geht die nicht dann auch verloren, wenn der Köder abreißen sollte?


Das stimmt, wenn die Schnur abreisst ist die Flasche weg. Ist mir aber noch nicht passiert. Wenn der Hänger sich nicht löst, dann kannst Du aber über die Schnur die Flasche ans Ufer treiben lassen und das ganze wiederholen. So hat sich bei mir der Hänger immer irgendwann gelöst. Es ist richtig, daß dann, wenn die Schnur dabei regelmäßig reissen sollte, jede Menge Plastikmüll im Gewässer treibt. Aber bei den Schlägen in die Schnur kommt nicht soviel Druck auf die Schnur, sodass sie reisst. Aber natürlich könnte die Schnur durch den Hänger an Steinen oder Muscheln beschädigt sein..... dann wird sie vielleicht reissen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (19. September 2022)

Man kann die Flasche auch durch ein schwimmendes Stück Holz ersetzen, Hauptsache man kann es weit genug werfen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. September 2022)

Einen Hänger gefühlvoll zu lösen versuchen, vielleicht biegt dann ein Haken auf oder der Gegenstand, an dem der Haken hängt, löst sich vom Grund! 
Beständig Zug auszuwirken, dabei diesen aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen auszuüben, gibt den Köder oder die Montage oft frei!

Dazu die Hauptschnur um ein Stück Holz (den Priest z. B.) wickeln, um Rute und Rolle zu entlasten um Schäden vorzubeugen.


----------



## fordprefect (19. September 2022)

Das gabs doch alles, inkl. der Flasche und Holz ein paar Seiten vorher. Habt ihr das schon wieder vergessen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (20. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Das gabs doch alles


Du, sorry, hab ich wohl überlesen. Ich bin auch kein Freund von Videos.
Aber vielleicht können die Mods meinen Beitrag löschen, dann haben wir das hier nicht doppelt.


----------



## hanzz (20. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Du, sorry, hab ich wohl überlesen. Ich bin auch kein Freund von Videos.
> Aber vielleicht können die Mods meinen Beitrag löschen, dann haben wir das hier nicht doppelt.


Doppelt hält besser. 
Die Flaschenmethode funktioniert auch echt gut. 
Man merkt ja auch recht schnell, ob der Hänger gelöst werden kann und muss nicht ne halbe Stunde rumzerren, bis dann doch die Schnur reißt und die Flasche im Fluß bleibt. 
Oder wie du schon sagst, ein stärkeres Stück Holz tut es auch.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. September 2022)

Ich habe da eine Buch-Empfehlung, das ist erst dieses Jahr erschienen und richtet sich an Jungangler, Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger:

Markus Bötefür, Angeln lernen Schritt für Schritt  128 Seiten, 120 Farbfotos, 
www.kosmos.de ISBN: 978-3-440-17577-4 Kostet 16€

Als Jungangler, Anfänger oder Wiedereinsteiger sollte man sein grad erworbenes Wissen vertiefen und erweitern, damit man öfters auf selbstgefangene Fische stolz sein kann! 
Der Autor bietet in diesem Praxisbuch gründliche Anleitungen und einfach umsetzbare Tips und Tricks, breit gestreut von Aal bis Zander. 
Unterschiedliche Verhaltensweisen der Fische und die jeweils dazu passende Fangtechnik werden gut vermittelt. 

Somit bietet sich dieses Buch als Basiswissen für Jungangler bzw. Anfänger und  Wiedereinsteiger sehr gut an.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (21. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Somit bietet sich dieses Buch als Basiswissen für Jungangler bzw. Anfänger und Wiedereinsteiger sehr gut an.


Ich stehe auch eher auf Bücher und das geschriebene Wort, weil man sich beim Lesen Gedanken macht und sich vorstellen muss was da gemeint ist.
Die heutigen Jungangler stehen aber wohl eher auf YT Videos...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. September 2022)

Ohne Angelbücher hätte ich damals als Anfänger bestimmt nur Erfolg durch Versuch und Irrtum sowie durch viel Lehrgeld sammeln, gehabt. 
Zudem meine Sportfischerprüfung nicht gleich beim ersten Mal bestanden.... 

Ein Buch kann ich zum Ansitzangeln mitnehmen und was nachschlagen, was zur aktuellen Angelmethode, den Zielfischen,  dem Gerät und zum Gewässer bzw. gewähltem Angelplatz passt. YT kann unterstützend sein, ist aber abhängig von funktionierender Technik und  oft Realitätsfern.... 

Live und in Farbe am Wasser, in Kombination mit Hilfe von den Boardies, auch dem einen oder anderen Buch, sollte es nicht zum Lernen durch Versuch und Irrtum sowie weiterem-Lehrgeld-sammeln, mehr kommen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (22. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> kann unterstützend sein, ist aber abhängig von funktionierender Technik und oft Realitätsfern....


Nicht nur Realitätsfern, sondern auch so zusammen geschnitten, das es immer leicht und easy aussieht. Aus 5 Stunden angeln und filmen, werden dann 10 Minuten mit 5 Bissen und anschließendem Drill, aus 30 Versuchen einen Hänger zu lösen, werden 2 gezeigt die auf Anhieb funktionieren. Hauptsache es gibt genug Klicks und Werbung die man schalten kann.


----------



## Mescalero (22. September 2022)

Aber es gibt Ausnahmen!
Z.B. ein Video von und mit Jörg Ovens,in dem er an einem FoPu angelt, aber nichts fängt. Zwei Mädels ein paar Meter weiter schon, bei denen kommt öfter mal der Kescher zum Einsatz. Ovens: Wat dat denn, wer ist denn jetzt der Lehrer hier?


----------



## DenizJP (22. September 2022)

Ich mag da so Videos wo zwar geschnitten ist aber die Angler offen zu geben "So! Nach 3 Stunden und 200 Würfen ohne Biss endlich der erste Fisch!" etc.


Denn seien wir mal ehrlich. Niemand will sich 8 Stunden Videos auf YouTube anschauen mit 2 Bissen drauf...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (22. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Nach 3 Stunden und 200 Würfen ohne Biss endlich der erste Fisch!" etc.


Insofern das angegeben wird, ist es auch in Ordnung. Trotzdem glaube ich, daß in den Köpfen oft hängen bleibt.... Das ist einfach, das mach ich mal nach... und dann kommt der Frust


----------



## DenizJP (22. September 2022)

Deshalb sag ich auch immer jeder der mit Spinnfischen oder schwierigen Angelmethoden anfangen möchte soll es ruhig tun statt mit ner Stippe Grundeln zu fangen.

aber man muss dann eben die Leidensbereitschaft und die teils extreme Geduld mitbringen.


----------



## thanatos (22. September 2022)

ja ein Buch lesen ist schon der bessere Weg - 1. wie leben die von mir begehrten Fischarten .
- Wie nehmen sie Ihr Futter auf .
2. Und das steht nicht in dem Buch - wie ist die Gewässerstruktur - bei jedem Gewässer verschieden .  
Bei YT Videos frage ich mich oft wie viele kaufen jetzt den Müll , verteuern ihr Hobby - nein erfolgloser sind sie dabei
wohl nicht aber auch nicht erfolgreicher .


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. September 2022)

In den 80er Jahren, wo ich mit dem Angeln angefangen habe, habe ich mir Bücher schenken lassen, wie: Das Naturköderlexikon, Fischbilderlexikon 1+2 (alles "Blinker" - Bildbände) und "Hier steht der Fisch" von Ekkehard Wiederholz.
Allein nur aus diesen 4 Büchern und Blinker-Sonderheften wie "Aal", "Zander" und "Barsch" konnte ich mir viel Wissen aneignen und war daher schon recht früh ganz erfolgreich!
Videos gab's damals schon auch, aber ich kann mich nur an zwei erinnern: "Wo der Waller wohnt" und "Feuerwasser" - Tauchen in den Urwaldflüssen Amazoniens. Also nicht wirklich was für die alltägliche Angelpraxis, aber immerhin sehenswert!

Sonst habe ich viele Praxistips aus "Blinker" - Heften entnommen, die ich mal als Abo geschenkt bekommen habe...
So habe ich wissentlich nie etwas falsch gemacht und vieles gleich richtig. Besser ist jeder mit lesen dran, denn so kann man sich Fehler nicht angewöhnen, (die einem selbst nicht auffallen) und denkt vor dem Geräteeinsatz nochmal nach, wo evtl. in der Montage eine Schwachstelle lauert, die möglicherweise den Zielfisch kosten kann, wenns wirklich hart auf hart kommt....


----------



## silverfish (23. September 2022)

Ich habe massenhaft Bücher auch übers Angeln
gelesen.
Aber um mal mit Fridtjof Nansen zu sprechen. Nichts lehrt einen mehr als die Erfahrung.


----------



## Colophonius (23. September 2022)

Um mal eine große Lanze für Videos zu brechen:

Beschreibungen sind immer schön und gut. Wenn es aber darum geht,  wie alles am Ende aussehen soll und wie man es umsetzt, sind Videos deutlich einfacher zu verstehen und man kann sein eigenes Ergebnis einfacher vergleichen. Ich selbst bevorzuge daher eine gesunde Mischung.


----------



## bathgate (27. September 2022)

So, es geht weiter.

Die ganze letzte Woche habe ich mich darauf gefreut, am Samstag an den Forellenteich zu fahren. Am Samstag eröffnet mir meine Frau, dass ich sie und Tochter noch ins Museum fahren soll, um 14 Uhr. Wohl oder übel lasse ich mich drauf ein, schließlich soll die Fahrt nur knappe 30 Minuten dauern. Kaum abgesetzt mache ich mich auf den schnellsten Weg aus der Stadt - und stehe im Stau...

Die A5 war ausgerechnet an diesem Wochenende voll gesperrt. Im Ergebnis habe ich für die Strecke anstelle der geplanten 30 Minuten knappe 1,5h benötigt. Meine Laune war auf dem Nullpunkt. Aber ich komme an, die Laune bessert sich spürbar. Ich sehe die Forellen in den Teichen springen.

Voller Optimismus stelle ich mich an den Teich mit den Lachsforellen. Ich nehme meine neue Rute, 2-10g Wurfgewicht sollten für diesen Anlass perfekt sein. Als Köder greife ich mir nen 2,5g Spoon.

Schon bei den ersten Würfen spüre ich immer wieder ein Zupfen am Spoon, richtig beißen tut aber nix. Einige Würfe später endlich der erste richtige Biss. Nach der erfolgreichen Landung bin ich überglücklich. Eine 1,3 kg Lachsforelle. Endlich mal ein "ordentlicher" Fisch. Danach ziemliche Flaute. Nichts geht mehr. Ich probiere die Farben durch. Probiere auch mal nen Gummiwurm und nen Spinner, aber Nichts geht mehr. Also packe ich zusammen, gehe an den Teich mit den kleineren Regenbogenforellen. Auch dort schnell ein zupfen. Ich bin wieder bei dem Spoon gelandet, der mir vorher Glück gebracht hatte. Dann beißt eine Forelle, kann jedoch im Drill entkommen. Das passiert mir an diesem Tag noch 4x. Im Nachhinein weiß ich jetzt, dass es mein Fehler war. Ich habe nicht durchgehend die Schnur auf Spannung gehalten. Habe zu schnell die Fische eingekurbelt, sodass sie noch zu viel Energie hatten, als ich sie keschern wollte. Außerdem ist mein vergleichsweise kleiner Kescher auch nicht wirklich ideal. Inzwischen habe ich mir was Vernünftiges geholt, Empfehlung von Snâsh.

Nach ca. 1h beißt noch ne kleinere Regenbogenforelle. Ich kann sie erfolgreich landen. Ich bin ziemlich irritiert, wie lange sie noch zuckt, obwohl ich sie hart abgeschlagen habe (natürlich mit Drehtest), Herzstich und zusätzlich Kiemenschnitt.

gute 1,5h nach meiner Ankunft muss ich schließlich wieder zusammenpacken. Der Betreiber möchte schließlich auch Feierabend machen. Beim Zusammenpacken merke ich, dass die neue Steckrute an der Steckverbindung angebrochen ist. Sauer über die miserable Qualität aber dennoch glücklich über den endlich erzielten Angelerfolg fahre ich nach Hause. Dort gibt es natürlich Sushi vom eigenen Fang.

Nächstes Wochenende möchte ich wieder hinfahren, Familie hat schon wieder Sushibedarf angemeldet  Außerdem möchte die Tochter auch mal mitangeln.


----------



## bic zip (27. September 2022)

Wenn du bei Spoons viele Aussteiger hast, mal die Haken kontrollieren.
Vielleicht sind die schon (oder waren von Anfang an) stumpf/zu dickdrähtig.

Und Bremse so einstellen das die nicht sofort loskreischt wenn die Forelle den Spoon schnappt. Dann bleiben die in aller Regel auch am Haken „kleben“.

Falls du ohne Widerhaken fischst, ist wie du schon sagtest, das A und O immer Spannung zum Fisch zu halte.

Falls die Haken Schrott sind kann ich dir die als Ersatz empfehlen: (Größe 6 und 8 dürfte für die gängigsten Forellenspoongrößen ausreichen.






						VanFook SP-41MB Einzelhaken, Schonhaken
					

VanFook SP-41 MBDer VanFook SP-41 MB wurde speziell für kleine Wobbler (insb. Crankbait), bspw. für Forelle und Barsch, entwickelt. Viele Forellenseen oder Vereinsgewässer verbieten bereits den Einsatz von Drillingen und insbesondere während der Schonzeit anderer Raubfische  -oder für C&R (Catch...




					www.nippon-tackle.com


----------



## bathgate (27. September 2022)

Die Bremse war so scharf eingestellt, dass die kleine Forelle nicht gegenan gekommen ist. Und wie gesagt, ich habe zu wenig darauf geachtet, immer Spannung zu halten. Bevor ich also alle Haken austausche, warte ich einfach Mal ab, wie es dieses Wochenende mit deutlich weicherer Bremse und konstanter Spannung, dann mit neuer Rute, klappt.


----------



## bic zip (27. September 2022)

Davon abgesehen:
innerhalb von 1,5 h 2 Bisse verwertet und 5 Aussteiger.

Also 7 FischKontakte, ist doch nicht übel. Dann hattest du jedenfalls den richtigen Köder, Tiefe und Farbe vom Spoon.

Hab zum Teil schon deutlich länger auf Bisse im Forellenpuff warten müssen und bin teilweise auch schon als Schneider da weggegangen.


----------



## bic zip (27. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Die Bremse war so scharf eingestellt, dass die kleine Forelle nicht gegenan gekommen ist. Und wie gesagt, ich habe zu wenig darauf geachtet, immer Spannung zu halten. Bevor ich also alle Haken austausche, warte ich einfach Mal ab, wie es dieses Wochenende mit deutlich weicherer Bremse und konstanter Spannung, dann mit neuer Rute, klappt.


Bremse würd ich jetzt nicht ZU weich einstellen, eher auf die Tragkraft der Schnur bzw etwas darunter.
So das du halt noch mit der Hand Schnur abziehen kannst ohne das die Schnur reisst.

Und beim Spoonen die Rutenspitze Richtung Wasseroberfläche und Spoon halten und nicht im Rechten Winkel zur Schnur. (Rutenspitze unten im Drill= Forelle springt nicht aus dem Wasser und die Gefahr von rausgeschüttelten Spoons verringert sich)
Dann läuft die Forelle beim biss direkt in die, gut eingestellte, Bremse und hakt sich selbst.

Wenn du in Winkel fischst, rennt die erst noch gehen die Rutenspitze und da verpufft einiges an Energie, so das der Haken (wenn vielleicht noch stumpf oder Spitze verbogen) nicht Richtig sitzt.

Aber auch wenn man alles beachtet hat man beim spoonen Aussteiger, die Ausstiegsquote sollte 20% aber nicht übersteigen.


----------



## bathgate (27. September 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen:
> innerhalb von 1,5 h 2 Bisse verwertet und 5 Aussteiger.
> 
> Also 7 FischKontakte, ist doch nicht übel. Dann hattest du jedenfalls den richtigen Köder, Tiefe und Farbe vom Spoon.
> ...


Ich nehme Eure Tips halt ernst und habe mir die Videos von Uli Beyer zu den Köderfarben (und viel mehr) angeschaut. Habe dann sehr viel mit Höhen, Geschwindigkeit beim Einholen und Farben experimentiert. Habe insgesamt in der kurzen Zeit 4 verschiedene Farben bei Spoons, 1 Spinner und 2 Kunstwürmer probiert. Alle Bisse kamen auf den gleichen Spoon.

Das mit der Rutenhaltung habe ich anders gemacht, muss Deinen Tip beim nächsten Mal echt beherzigen.

Die Schnur hat ca. 10kg Tragkraft 0,07er Geflochtene). Da dürfte es echt schwer werden, die nur mit der Hand ohne Schutz zu zerreißen.


----------



## bic zip (28. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Die Schnur hat ca. 10kg Tragkraft 0,07er Geflochtene). Da dürfte es echt schwer werden, die nur mit der Hand ohne Schutz zu zerreißen.


ich meinte eher auf die Reisskraft des Vorfachs.
Hast doch bestimmt 1,5-2 Meter  Fluorocarbon vor der geflochtenen  Hauptschnur, als Dehnungspuffer und Abriebschutz (und etwas unauffälligerem fischen als die bunte Hauptschnur)?

so dünne geflochtene reisst wie nasses Klopapier wenn die mal am Grund an Steinen, Muscheln oder sonstigem Krempel entlangschrabbt, da ist ein Stück Fluorocarbon von Vorteil.

Im Forellenbordell nehme ich 0.18er, das reicht für die zu erwartenden Fische aus.

Wenn ich mit Mono angle, dann habe ich eine 0,125er, damit hab ich schon 2,4 kg Forellen ausgedrillt, ( ist ein Teich wo normalerweise nur Portionsforellen um die 500g eingesetzt werden)

Die Dehnung der Mono, eine vernünftige Bremse die ruckfrei anläuft und die (Semi)Parabolische Aktion der Rute helfen da ungemein.

Vielleicht sind seine Aussteiger auch ausgeschlitzt? 
Knapp gehakt,kein Vorfach, zu „harte“ Rute, zu hart gedrillt?
KÖNNTE sein, muß aber nicht.

manchmal steckt einfach nur der Wurm drin


----------



## bathgate (28. September 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> ich meinte eher auf die Reisskraft des Vorfachs.
> Hast doch bestimmt 1,5-2 Meter  Fluorocarbon vor der geflochtenen  Hauptschnur, als Dehnungspuffer und Abriebschutz (und etwas unauffälligerem fischen als die bunte Hauptschnur)?



Ich habe normalerweise entweder ca. 40-50cm 0,26er Fluorcarbon oder ein Stahlvorfach. Das leichteste Vorfach hat ne Tragkraft von 11,2 kg.



bic zip schrieb:


> Die Dehnung der Mono, eine vernünftige Bremse die ruckfrei anläuft und die (Semi)Parabolische Aktion der Rute helfen da ungemein.
> 
> Vielleicht sind seine Aussteiger auch ausgeschlitzt?
> Knapp gehakt,kein Vorfach, zu „harte“ Rute, zu hart gedrillt?


Schnur dürfte so gut wie gar nicht nachgegeben haben. Und die Bremse war so hart eingestellt, dass die kleinen Forellen überhaupt keine Schnur nehmen konnten, nur die großen Forellen. Insofern gehe ich mal fest davon aus, dass sie einfach viel zu hart eingestellt war.

3 meiner Aussteiger passierten im Sprung. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass sie nicht geschlitzt sind.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich aus dem Dialog mit Euch nach diesem Wochenende wieder eine Sache gelernt:

Ziel der Bremse ist (entgegen dessen, was man für den Angelschein lernt) nicht (nur), dass die Schnur nicht reißt. Fische mit empfindlicheren Maul sollen auch Schnur nehmen können, damit sie sich auspowern und sicherer gelandet werden können, vor Allem um zu vermeiden, dass sie ausschlitzen.

Und genau für solche Lernerlebnisse schreibe ich diesen Faden. Danke Leute.

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch mal nen Fisch, mit dem ich die ganze Größe der Kescherempfehlung von Snâsh ausreizen kann.  (Guckst du hier)


----------



## Snâsh (28. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Ich habe normalerweise entweder ca. 40-50cm 0,26er Fluorcarbon oder ein Stahlvorfach. Das leichteste Vorfach hat ne Tragkraft von 11,2 kg.
> 
> 
> Schnur dürfte so gut wie gar nicht nachgegeben haben. Und die Bremse war so hart eingestellt, dass die kleinen Forellen überhaupt keine Schnur nehmen konnten, nur die großen Forellen. Insofern gehe ich mal fest davon aus, dass sie einfach viel zu hart eingestellt war.
> ...


Hey, 
hatte noch keine Zeit darauf zu antworten.
Wir hatten bei unserem gemeinsamen Fische ja auch die Thematik durchgesprochen das es ja zusätzliche Faktoren gibt, welche zu Bremseinstellungen führen. Ich bin auch ein Freund vom Kompromisslosen Drillen und vor allem auch dem schnellen Einnetzen mit einem entsprechenden Netz.
Aber wir hatten auch über die Maulbeschaffenheiten von Raubfischen gesprochen und das der Umgang bei einem Barsch sich dann doch sehr stark von einem Zander/Wels/Hecht unterscheidet.
Ich bin kein Freund von unnötiger Drill-Verlängerung, jedoch muss man bei manchen Fischarten die Bremse zumindest im Drill etwas öffnen. Auch die Dosierung des Anhiebs ist dabei wichtig. Wenn ich mit meinen Zanderruten einen vollen Anschlag bei nem 20er Barsch setze, habe ich ihn vermutlich beim Anhieb direkt betäubt, wenn nicht das Genick gebrochen 
Das kommt aber mit der Zeit und der Erfahrung.


----------



## bathgate (28. September 2022)

Hast du völlig Recht Snâsh. Ich hatte einfach bei der Bremseinstellung zu wenig Rücksicht genommen auf die Zielfische bzw. vorhandenen Fische im Forellenteich.

Mal zum Thema Zanderrute... was nimmst Du denn da? Wäre nicht rein theoretisch die vom letzten Mal rein von den Möglichkeiten her nicht auch ausreichend?

Meinst Du, dass meine 2000er - Rolle im Regelfall auch für die größere Rute (10-30g, 2,7m) auch ausreichend wäre? rein von der Schnur her sollten die "knapperen" 10kg ja kein Problem sein.


----------



## Snâsh (28. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Hast du völlig Recht Snâsh. Ich hatte einfach bei der Bremseinstellung zu wenig Rücksicht genommen auf die Zielfische bzw. vorhandenen Fische im Forellenteich.
> 
> Mal zum Thema Zanderrute... was nimmst Du denn da? Wäre nicht rein theoretisch die vom letzten Mal rein von den Möglichkeiten her nicht auch ausreichend?


Hey,

rein theoretisch geht das auch mit nem Besenstiel. Es kommt ja immer darauf an was man an Erwartungen setzt. Ich bin da aber als absoluter Takle-Fetischist aber der falsche Ansprechpartner wie du weißt.
Ich vertrete ja eh die Annahme das man mit dem richtigen Gerät mehr Zeit, mehr Spaß und somit auch gezielter Fischt und auch mehr fängt, aber das ist ein Thema darüber kann man sich ganz lange "streiten". 
Mit einer entsprechenden Rute zum Jiggen (wirkliche Zielfischruten gibt es nicht, nur Ruten die auf entsprechende Köder-Führungsarten ausgelegt sind) hast du einfach eine direktere Kontrolle über den Köder, kannst einen entsprechenden Anhieb setzen und hast ein besseres Gefühl für das was dein Köder Unterwasser macht.
Dies ist aber wiederum immer vom Gewicht abhängig und kann somit an manchen Gewässern bereits von Stelle zu stelle abweichen.
Ich fische ja viel am Rhein und kann mit meiner Rute die ich dabeihabe super in der Buhne Fischen, Jiggen/Wobbeln was auch immer. Dafür habe ich sie mir ja auch bauen lassen.
Aber nen 28gr. Kopf am Buhnenkopf in der Strömung richtig animieren kann ich damit definitiv nicht. Da nehme ich dann eine andere Rute wenn es die Gegebenheit erfordern. Maximal Faulenzen wäre noch möglich und beim Wurf nicht durchziehen. Das sind sonst so Themen mit denen man sein Equipment Schrottet. (Absolut unsachgemäßer Gebrauch)


----------



## bathgate (28. September 2022)

Snâsh: Da fehlt mir derzeit noch die Erfahrung und vielleicht auch das Equipment, um zu jiggen.


----------



## DenizJP (28. September 2022)

Kommt Zeit kommt Rat 

ich konnte anfangs im Dunklen nicht Jiggen ohne Kopflampe um meine Schnur zu beobachten.

Inzwischen kann ich mit abgestimmtem Equipment auch im fast komplett Dunklen die Köderaktion bzw. das Verhalten am Grund erfühlen.


----------



## DenizJP (29. September 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Insofern das angegeben wird, ist es auch in Ordnung. Trotzdem glaube ich, daß in den Köpfen oft hängen bleibt.... Das ist einfach, das mach ich mal nach... und dann kommt der Frust


hab heute erst wieder ein Video von Fishing Team Highlight geschaut.

Klar auf 23 Minuten geschnitten. Aber man sieht offensichtlich wie die Jungs von Vormittag bis in den Abend am Wasser auf nem Boot sind.

Ergebnis waren ein schöner Hecht und ein 40+ Barsch.



da sieht man, dass auch mit bester Ausrüstung und Co es richtig zäh sein kann.


----------



## bathgate (29. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> hab heute erst wieder ein Video von Fishing Team Highlight geschaut.
> 
> Klar auf 23 Minuten geschnitten. Aber man sieht offensichtlich wie die Jungs von Vormittag bis in den Abend am Wasser auf nem Boot sind.
> 
> ...


Habe ich mit auch Mal angeschaut. Sowas beruhigt einen dann doch als Anfänger. Morgen ist der letzte Tag, an dem man hier noch Forellen angeln darf. Werde versuchen, das nochmal zu nutzen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. September 2022)

Forellen in Forellen Teichen unterliegen
Keiner Schonzeit und dürfen ganzjährig beangelt werden.

Grüße und Petri


----------



## bathgate (30. September 2022)

Rheinspezie: weiß ich doch, aber ich wollte es mal am Fluss probieren.

Heute früh fahre ich meine Tochter zur Schule, die Angelsachen schon im Auto, damit ich direkt danach zum Angeln fahren kann. ca. 8:30 Uhr komme ich an der Nidda an, möchte die neue Rute ausprobieren.

Dank Eurer Hinweise ändere ich die Montage: FC-Vorfach per doppeltem Albright an die Geflochtene (früher Wirbel dazwischen). Den Snap habe ich mit nem doppelten Palomar ans Vorfach gebunden. Danke für die Tipps.

Als Erstes fällt mir direkt auf, dass die Rute sich ganz anders auflädt. die alte 2-10g Billigrute hat sich bei nem UL-Spoon mit 2,5g ganz anders aufgeladen als die neue Shimano Scimitar mit nem WG von 3-14g. Leider hat die alte Rute sich m.E. deutlich besser aufgeladen, d.h. mit der Rute kam ich ca. 5-10m weiter als mit der Neuen, auch wenn die ne deutlich bessere Qualität hat. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch nur daran, dass ich meine Technik ändern muss. Das wird sich bestimmt bei den nächsten Malen konkretisieren.

Durch das geänderte Wurfverhalten ist von meiner ungünstigen ersten Angelstelle aus gleich der erste Wurf im Baum gelandet. Das schien ja ein gutes Omen...

Ich zerrte zuerst an der Rute, den Winkel ändern konnte ich nicht. Nichts passierte. Also wickelte ich die Geflochtene ein paar Mal um den Arm, um mehr Kraft aufbringen zu können und zerrte dann mit Gewalt an der Schnur. Und, was soll ich sagen, die Knoten haben den Belastungstest mit Bravour bestanden und der Spoon flog mir in die Jacke. Glücklicherweise habe ich die Materialstärken so überdimensioniert ausgewählt, dass ich so robust zerren kann.

Ich gehe die Nidda entlang, werfe an jeder passenden Stelle, besonders an der Mündung. Nach 1,5h kein einziger Biss. Nur ein kleiner (ca. 15cm) Rapfen hat mal gezuppelt. Da ich diverse neue Spoons und auch die Rute mal "im Ernstfall" üben wollte, packte ich die Sachen zusammen und fuhr zu nem Forellenteich. Unter Berücksichtigung der Fahrzeiten hatte ich nur ca. 2,5h zum Angeln, daher ging ich an den Kiloteich.

Ich weiß, was Ihr denkt, aber nein, ich habe vor dem ersten Wurf die Bremse deutlich weicher eingestellt, die Rute sehr konsequent im Drill nach unten gehalten. Erster Wurf - 3x zuppelt es am Spoon, aber kein Biss. Ich fand das nen guten Anfang. Also werfe ich nochmal, reize die gesamte (relativ kleine) Seefläche aus. Ein richtiger Biss. Ich merke, es ist eine Lachsforelle. Allerdings wird sie von der Bremse so gehemmt, dass sie keine Schnur nehmen kann. Also stelle ich schnell die Bremse ne halbe Umdrehung lockerer. Nun kann sie auch Schnur nehmen. Ich drille sie mit der Rutenspitze nur wenige Zentimeter über der Wasseroberfläche. 

Beim Verhalten der Lachsforelle ist es ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Während diese Forelle kein einziges Mal springt, waren die Forellen letzte Woche fast wie auf nem Trampolin. Faszinierend, was für einen Unterschied Rutenhaltung und Bremseinstellung machen. Inzwischen ist sie fast direkt vor mir und ich nehme den Kescher. Als ich ihn ins Wasser halte, fällt er mir fast rein, da die Empfehlung von Snâsh bestimmt 3x so schwer ist wie mein alter Kescher. Es geht jeedoch gut und die Forelle wird erfolgreich gelandet.

Insgesamt werfe ich nur 7x die Rute aus. Dabei habe ich 4 ernsthafte Bisse und bei jedem anderen Wurf einige unentschlossene Zupferer am Spoon. Jeden der richtigen Bisse kann ich erfolgreich landen. Aber durch die enorme Bissfrequenz dauert das Angeln trotz entspanntem Auf- und Abbau sowie gründlichem Versorgen der Fische weniger als eine Stunde. Begeistert über die neue Erfolgsquote und enttäuscht, dass es so schnell vorbei ist, packe ich zusammen und fahre nach Hause. Hier seht Ihr mal die 2 Lachsforellen. Und auch heute war wieder die Spoon-Farbe am fängigsten, die sich beim letzten Mal so bewährt hat: fluoriszierendes neongrün. Und das sogar bei verschiedenen Spoons. Hier seht Ihr mal die 2 große Lachsforellen:







Mein Fazit für den heutigen Tag: es lohnt sich, hier von Fehlern zu berichten. Überwiegend bekomme ich von Euch sehr hilfreiche Tipps, durch die ich viel lerne, vielen Dank. Die Fische sind inzwischen ausgenommen und entschuppt im Kühlschrank, damit sich meine Tochter heute Abend aussuchen kann, was sie am Liebsten essen möchte.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. September 2022)

Superschöne Forellen, die muss man auch
erstmal erfolgreich drillen. 
Respekt und dickes Petri!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (30. September 2022)

Springen ist da nicht mehr, schwaches Herz bei schwerster Adipositas


----------



## bathgate (30. September 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Superschöne Forellen, die muss man auch
> erstmal erfolgreich drillen.
> Respekt und dickes Petri!



Danke. Und um ehrlich zu sein: ohne die Hinweise von Snâsh beim gemeinsamen Angeln und hier im Forum hätte ich nicht so schnell gewusst, was beim letzten Mal meine Fehler waren und hätte entsprechend heute keine 100% Verwertungsquote hinbekommen. Auch die Knoten haben sich durch Eure Hinweise deutlich verbessert.

Hanjupp-0815: auch die zierlichen Ballerinas (aka Regenbogenforellen) haben sich jetzt geziert, Nur ein einziges Mal ist heute ein Fisch gesprungen. Erstaunlich fand ich, dass heute 2 Fische am Kiemen gehakt wurden.


----------



## bic zip (30. September 2022)

Na klappt doch, Petri!

Die nicht verwerteten „Bisse“ sind meist nur anstupser am Spoon: „Hau ab hier,das ist meine Stelle!“

Wenn die fressen wollen, schnappen die sich den Spoon im vorbeischwimmen und drehen direkt ab in eine andere Richtung.
Deshalb hängen die dann auch ohne Anschlag zu setzen (scharfe Haken und Bremse nicht zu lasch eingestellt vorausgesetzt!)
Nach dem biss einfach weiter kurbeln/drillen.

Die Kiemenhaker könnten vom Überbesatz des Kiloteich kommen.
Hatte ich so noch nie, auch keine von außen im Pelz gehakte.

Rute mit 3-14 g Wurfgewicht ist eher eine Light als Ultralight, damit lässt sich das kleine Zeug nicht vernünftig werfen, wie du schon sagtest: die Rute lädt sich nicht richtig auf.
Für Puff und Spoon/Tungsten /Gummi würd ich was von 0-5g Wurfgewicht nehmen.

Damit donnerst du auch 1 Gramm Spoons auf akzeptable Weiten.


----------



## bathgate (30. September 2022)

Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich mein geplantes "Anfängerbudget" schon um ungefähr 100% überschritten. Bevor ich mir jetzt nochmal was Neues kaufe, warte ich erstmal mind. 2 Monate ab. Da waren zu viele unnötige Ausgaben bei.

Gerade liebäugle ich gerade mit dem Gedanken, nächstes Wochenende Mal campen zu gehen und die Zeit voll zum Angeln zu nutzen. Falls jemand von Euch da Mal ne Tipp für mich hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## bic zip (30. September 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich mein geplantes "Anfängerbudget" schon um ungefähr 100% überschritten. Bevor ich mir jetzt nochmal was Neues kaufe, warte ich erstmal mind. 2 Monate ab. Da waren zu viele unnötige Ausgaben bei.
> 
> Gerade liebäugle ich gerade mit dem Gedanken, nächstes Wochenende Mal campen zu gehen und die Zeit voll zum Angeln zu nutzen. Falls jemand von Euch da Mal ne Tipp für mich hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


kenne ich; da will man kurz ein paar Maden kaufen und kommt mit 2 Tüten Zubehör wieder raus


----------



## abersicher (11. Oktober 2022)

Von wegen Rolle, Bremse, Schnur, Vorfach:

Ich angle meine Forellen immer ohne Vorfach (eigentlich angele ich alle Schnüre <= 0,12 mm ohne Fluoro). Solange der Fisch vor der Schnur nicht die Flucht ergreift, ist es ihm ziemlich egal, ob da was vor der Beute schwimmt, denke ich. Der beißt aus Reflex.

Zur Rolle/Angel: Das Wichtigste beim Angeln ist die Schnur. Gute Schnur macht keine Perücken, reißt nicht und fliegt gut. Das Zweitwichtigste ist die Rolle. Eine gute Rolle kurbelt sofort, bremst sofort und bremst gleichmäßig. Dann kommen Angler und Köder. Und ganz zum Schluss kommt die Rute.

Zum Drill bei Forellen: Entweder der Haken sitzt oder er sitzt nicht. Da kannst du wenig machen, außer dafür sorgen, den richtigen Haken zu haben. Bei einer kurzen Rute muss die Bremse etwas weiter auf, damit der Fisch in den ersten Sekunden noch wegschwimmen kann. Wenn er dann 1. in Ufernähe und 2. spürbar müde ist, rankurbeln und rausholen, bevor er noch einmal Vollgas geben kann. Wenn ein Fisch nach dem Biss erstmal durchdreht, lass ich den in den ersten Sekunden gegen die Bremse schwimmen. Dabei ist die Einstellung der Bremse eher davon abhängig, wie stark, wie wendig und wie nah der Fisch zum Zeitpunkt des Bisses am Ufer ist. Besonders die kleinen Forellen können ein Riesentheater machen. Der kritischste Moment ist das Keschern: Am besten zu zweit arbeiten. – Und GANZ WICHTIG: Fische können auch an Land und im Kescher liegend durchaus noch einen halben Meter in die Luft springen! 

Von wegen dünne Schnur und Anfänger: Keine gute Idee. Insbesondere wenn deine Schnur ins Bäume oder Sträucher fliegt, leidet sie, d. h. sie scheuert am Holz, und das auf der ganzen Länge, in der sie durchs Holz gezogen wird. Ich habe vor 2 Jahren mit 0,10mm angefangen. Es war eine Katastrophe, jeder Hänger ein Abriss. Dann auf 0,12 gewechselt. Mittlerweile nehme ich selbst die 0,12er nur noch für pflegeleichte Gewässer. Überall sonst habe ich 0,18er drauf. Die fliegt nicht so weit, aber sie reißt auch so gut wie nie.

Zum Thema Köderverlust/leichtes Zeug: Leichte Köder und Wind sind eine teuflische Kombination. Wenn's windig ist, entweder schwerere Köder fischen oder eben nur 50% weit werfen, sonst gibt's irgendwann Ärger mit Rolle/Drall/Perücken. Habe mir eine Menge Schnur versaut, weil mir z. B. der Wind die Schnur in die Bäume getragen hat. Selbst wenn man sie wieder rausbekommt, heißt das nicht zwingend, dass sie noch in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (11. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß eine (auch gute!) Mono nach dem Drill eines schweren, starken Fisches oft zum kringeln neigt, jedenfalls auf den ersten Metern. Habe dies vor kurzem mit meiner 0,35er erlebt. 
Ich schneide dieses Schnurstück einfach heraus, binde die Grundmontage neu und bin beim nächsten Drill auf der sicheren Seite. 

Ähnlich verhält es sich mit Mono, wenn die Montage in einem Ast oder Zweig eines Uferbaumes oder - buschs landet oder einen Hänger hat. Beim Lösungsversuch wird die Schnur auch heftig beansprucht und könnte (auch unsichtbaren) Schaden genommen haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (20. Oktober 2022)

Hallo #bathgate, es war ja jetzt hier etwas still. Ich hoffe Du bleibst dran und schreibst hier weiter über Deine Erfahrungen am Wasser.
Mir ist gerade ein Büchlein vom Blinker in die Hand gefallen. Es geht um Knoten, und ich hab es früher immer dabei gehabt. Vielleicht gibt es das auch noch heute.

Edit by Mod.
Copyright beachten.


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Oktober 2022)

Das Knotenbüchlein war in der Oktober- Ausgabe des Blinker 2022 noch mal als Beilage dabei.


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das Knotenbüchlein war in der Oktober- Ausgabe des Blinker 2022 noch mal als Beilage dabei.


Das hier?


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab das ganze OT Gedöns gelöscht.
Das Heft ist zu sehen und wurde empfohlen. Inhalte unterliegen dem copyright und dürfen hier nicht eingestellt werden!
Nun wieder zum eigentlich Thema zurück.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (20. Oktober 2022)

Tja, Thema war unter anderem Knoten zu üben. Ich hoffe das Du Dir dieses kleine Heftchen besorgen kannst, es ist am Wasser immer hilfreich. Ansonsten melde Dich bei mir


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2022)

Anleitungen zum Knotenbinden gibt es übrigens auch im Internet:






						Knotenpage | Perfekt Angelknoten binden | Angelmontagen | Knotenkunde|
					

Die Knotenpage für Angler mit vielen Infos zu Angelknoten, Bindetechnik, geeignetes Schnurmaterial und Knotenfestigkeit. Knotenkunde für Neueinsteiger uvm.



					www.angelknotenpage.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (20. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Anleitungen zum Knotenbinden gibt es übrigens auch im Internet:


Internet hat man aber am Wasser nicht immer dabei, Handy und nasse Finger sind auch irgendwie nicht immer der Gewinner. Also Leute habt, wann immer ihr könnt, so eine Knotenpage dabei. Irgendwann sitzen die Knoten auch ohne Anleitung, dann seid ihr auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## F_Fl (20. Oktober 2022)

Das besagte Büchlein bekam sowohl mein Sohn als auch ich zur ersten Rute vom Angelshop in die Hand gedrückt mit Empfehlung welcher Knoten wofür am besten geeignet sei. Die fragen auch immer wieder, ob wir noch mal eins brauchen.
Auch wir sind übrigens Anfänger mit überschaubarem Angelerfolg (seit Juli mit Schein) und haben im Anfangsrausch viel zu viele Köder gekauft, wobei die bestimmt nicht völlig verkehrt waren. 
Wir merken halt jetzt nach den ersten bestimmt 1000€, was noch alles so an Ausrüstung fehlt und was zwei, drei Angelausflüge im Monat kosten (Gastkarte immer gleich für zwei Leute, Sprit, Naturköder, Köderverluste, Verbrauchsmaterial). Hätte ich das mal anfangs gewusst… hätte ich mich trotzdem nicht dagegen entschieden


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. Oktober 2022)

Die ersten tausend Euro zwicken noch.... Danach geht's eigentlich - und der Tacklewahn wird fester Bestandteil deiner Realität


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (20. Oktober 2022)

F_Fl schrieb:


> Wir merken halt jetzt nach den ersten bestimmt 1000€, was noch alles so an Ausrüstung fehlt und was zwei, drei Angelausflüge im Monat kosten (Gastkarte immer gleich für zwei Leute, Sprit, Naturköder, Köderverluste, Verbrauchsmaterial). Hätte ich das mal anfangs gewusst…


Macht Euch keine Gedanken, es gibt so viele, die erstmal alles kaufen, was angesagt ist. Es braucht nicht nur Zeit um die Gewässer zu verstehen, und zu sehen wo die Fische stehen. Man muss dann auch lernen wie man regelmäßig fängt. 


F_Fl schrieb:


> Das besagte Büchlein bekam sowohl mein Sohn als auch ich zur ersten Rute vom Angelshop in die Hand gedrückt mit Empfehlung welcher Knoten wofür am besten geeignet sei.


Das Büchlein, das hier soviel Aufmerksamkeit erfährt, das bekommt man problemlos beim Blinker online, bzw. bei Stroft. Da ich seit Jahren nur Stroft auf meinen Rollen habe, und die Vorteile immer wieder erkläre, wird unser Mod, das wohl als unerwünschte Werbung löschen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2022)

Nö. Stroft ist schon gute Schnur(aber andere auch).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (20. Oktober 2022)

[/QUOTE]





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nö. Stroft ist schon gute Schnur(aber andere auch


 andere Leinen gibt es so ganz viele, nur habe ich auch davon viele ausprobiert und bin bei Stroft geblieben. Irgendwann muss man auch nicht mehr experimentieren, es gibt eine der man vertraut, die allen Anforderungen der eigenen Fischerei gerecht wird, und dann bleibt man dabei.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2022)

Shimano Technium, Balzer Platinum, Sunline Siglon, Sufix Advance sind so meine Favoriten. Stroft ist auch gut aber teurer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (20. Oktober 2022)

[]





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Shimano Technium, Balzer Platinum, Sunline Siglon, Sufix Advance sind so meine Favoriten. Stroft ist auch gut aber teurer


Und bestimmt noch ganz viele andere, da hast Du recht.. Stroft ist teuer, weil gut...


----------



## bathgate (20. Oktober 2022)

Das letzte Wochenende war ich beim Angelcamping, von dort habe ich in den Statusmeldungen vom Wasser berichtet. Ansonsten war es die letzten 2 Wochen in Bezug auf das Angeln ein wenig ruhiger bei mir. Dafür werde ich wahrscheinlich dieses Wochenende wieder losfahren.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> []
> Und bestimmt noch ganz viele andere, da hast Du recht.. Stroft ist teuer, weil gut...



Die von mir genannten sind genauso gut und sogar günstiger.
Stroft ist teuer weil Stroft.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (20. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Und bestimmt noch ganz viele andere, da hast Du recht.. Stroft ist teuer, weil gut


Nein, natürlich hat unser Professor recht, sucht Euch die Schnur so aus, daß sie zu Eurem angeln passt. Ich persönlich bin bei Stroft hängen geblieben. Teuer? Mag sein, aber immer zuverlässig. Ich werde nur wechseln, wenn es wirklich etwas besseres zu kleinerem Preis gibt.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (20. Oktober 2022)

Meine nächst Schnur wird eine DAM Tectan 0,35er werden...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (20. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Stroft ist teuer weil Stroft


Moin Professor, jetzt haben wir beide hier Spaß, so sollte es sein. Ein wenig neben der Spur und immer mit Frohsinn im Herzen....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (20. Oktober 2022)

Ihr habt jetzt gewonnen, ich bin wieder weg. Tschüss Anglerboard, bin wieder einigermaßen fit und gehe lieber ans Wasser, als hier Prügel zu beziehen. Alles Gute und vielleicht bis später irgendwann mal.


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Tschüss Anglerboard, bin wieder einigermaßen fit und gehe lieber ans Wasser, als hier Prügel zu beziehen. Alles Gute und vielleicht bis später irgendwann mal.


Sag mir bitte wer dich gehauen hat - ich rede mal mit ihm und mach ihm klar das Gewalt zwar häufig, aber längst nicht immer eine Lösung sein kann....


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Tja, Thema war unter anderem Knoten zu üben. Ich hoffe das Du Dir dieses kleine Heftchen besorgen kannst, es ist am Wasser immer hilfreich. Ansonsten melde Dich bei mir


Hier ist noch was. Ob es sowas noch gibt weiß ich so nicht.


----------



## F_Fl (20. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Macht Euch keine Gedanken, es gibt so viele, die erstmal alles kaufen, was angesagt ist. Es braucht nicht nur Zeit um die Gewässer zu verstehen, und zu sehen wo die Fische stehen. Man muss dann auch lernen wie man regelmäßig fängt.


Ach wir müssen erstmal herausfinden, auf welchen Zielfisch wir überhaupt öfter gehen wollen. Hier in Flensburg bietet sich ja erstmal die Förde als freies Gewässer an und die üblichen Forellenseen. Für alle anderen Gewässer braucht man ja Gastkarten, für die man teils echt abenteuerliche Kopfstände zwecks Öffnungszeiten der Ausgabestelle machen muss.
Schlussendlich hab ich mir halt Kram für MeFo und Brandung gekauft, mein Sohn für Forellensee, Hecht, Zander und für meine 10-jährige Tochter eine ordentliche Spinnrute. 
Ich hab bei MeFo-Ködern leicht eskaliert, mein Sohn dafür bei Gummifischen


----------



## bathgate (20. Oktober 2022)

arjey: das wäre echt schade, wenn Du dich hier nicht mehr beteiligen würdest. Ansonsten schreib mich doch direkt mal per PN an, und wir tauschen die Mobilnummern aus. Ich verspreche Dir auch, dass Du dadurch mit den Mods hier keine Probleme bekommen wirst


----------



## liac (20. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Ihr habt jetzt gewonnen, ich bin wieder weg. Tschüss Anglerboard, bin wieder einigermaßen fit und gehe lieber ans Wasser, als hier Prügel zu beziehen. Alles Gute und vielleicht bis später irgendwann mal.



Ich möchte wirklich erstmal Niemandem etwas und ich will auch Dir NICHTS, aber ich für MICH persönlich denke tatsächlich bei den meisten Posts von Dir "boah näh nicht schon wieder Der", aber nachdem ich deine Posts gelesen habe. Ich weis nicht wie viele Posts ich nun von Dir gesehen habe und vllt ist es nur eine Momentaufnahme, aber ich für mich empfinde einige wenige deiner Posts als hilfreich, aber den Rest wirklich irrelevant oder auch zum Teil leider auch kontraproduktiv.

Lg liac


----------



## hanzz (20. Oktober 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> []
> Und bestimmt noch ganz viele andere, da hast Du recht.. Stroft ist teuer, weil gut...


Sufix ist günstig, aber gut.


----------



## bathgate (23. Oktober 2022)

Gestern war ich mal wieder draußen und es war der beschissenste Tag seit Langem.

Kaum komme ich anl, stelle ich fest, dass die Spitze meiner Spinnrute abgebrochen ist. Die Rute war grenzwertig groß für die Tasche, jetzt weiß ich, dass die Grenze leider auf der falschen Seite war...

Plan war, dass ich mit ner Grundmontage auf was auch immer dort beißt geht, während ich daneben schön spinnen wollte. Da die kleine Rute weggebrochen war, musste die etwas größere Rute zum Spinnen genutzt werden. Nichts beißt. Stattdessen reißen mir auch 2 Tiroler Hölzel weg.

Nach ein paar Stunden packe ich wieder zusammen, möchte auf den letzten Drücker nochmal in den Angelladen, Ersatz für den Schwund kaufen. Auf dem Parkplatz treffe ich einen unglaublich hilfsbereiten Angler, der mir diverse sehr gute Tipps gibt, mir sogar einige GuFis schenkt. Er gibt mir den Tipp, statt zu dem [das schreibe ich hier lieber nicht] Laden zu fahren, sollte ich lieber direkt nach Eddersheim fahren und dort angeln. Gesagt getan.

Dort habe ich recht kurz hintereinander erst nen Hänger, wodurch mir einer der neuen GuFis abreißt, danach habe ich ne fiese Perrücke auf der Rolle (falsches Wurfgewicht?), wodurch ich ca. 30 Meter abschneiden muss. Ich habe dazu noch starke Rückenschmerzen und eine einfach nur bescheidene Laune, als ich zusammen packe und das Angeln für den Tag lieber beende.


----------



## rhinefisher (23. Oktober 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> es war der beschissenste Tag seit Langem.





bathgate schrieb:


> Nichts beißt





bathgate schrieb:


> Hänger, wodurch mir einer der neuen GuFis abreißt, danach habe ich ne fiese Perrücke auf der Rolle (falsches Wurfgewicht?), wodurch ich ca. 30 Meter abschneiden muss. Ich habe dazu noch starke Rückenschmerzen und eine einfach nur bescheidene Laune, als ich zusammen packe und das Angeln für den Tag lieber beende.


Eigentlich für mich ein ganz normaler Tag.
Siehste, wird doch langsam; noch einige Monate genau so weiter, dann hast Du das mit dem Angeln begriffen...


----------



## DenizJP (23. Oktober 2022)

Das was rhinefisher schreibt 
Ich hatte die letzten 4-5 Wochen in der Innenstadt vermutlich 30-40 Abrisse xD

Trotzdem geht es weiter


----------



## yukonjack (23. Oktober 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Gestern war ich mal wieder draußen und es war der beschissenste Tag seit Langem.
> 
> Kaum komme ich anl, stelle ich fest, dass die Spitze meiner Spinnrute abgebrochen ist. Die Rute war grenzwertig groß für die Tasche, jetzt weiß ich, dass die Grenze leider auf der falschen Seite war...
> 
> ...


An manchen Tagen sollte man gleich im Bett bleiben


----------



## alexpp (23. Oktober 2022)

Mensch, wenn ich vorher gewusst hätte, wie es hier zugeht, hätte ich den Thread öfter verfolgt 



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sag mir bitte wer dich gehauen hat - ich rede mal mit ihm und mach ihm klar das Gewalt zwar häufig, aber längst nicht immer eine Lösung sein kann....





liac schrieb:


> Ich möchte wirklich erstmal Niemandem etwas und ich will auch Dir NICHTS, aber ich für MICH persönlich denke tatsächlich bei den meisten Posts von Dir "boah näh nicht schon wieder Der", aber nachdem ich deine Posts gelesen habe. Ich weis nicht wie viele Posts ich nun von Dir gesehen habe und vllt ist es nur eine Momentaufnahme, aber ich für mich empfinde einige wenige deiner Posts als hilfreich, aber den Rest wirklich irrelevant oder auch zum Teil leider auch kontraproduktiv.
> 
> Lg liac


Bin ich von Deutschen eigentlich nicht mehr gewohnt, wenn das nicht direkt ist 



bathgate schrieb:


> ...danach habe ich ne fiese Perrücke auf der Rolle (falsches Wurfgewicht?), wodurch ich ca. 30 Meter abschneiden muss...


Kann meist bei viel Wind passieren. Manche Rute, Rolle, Schnur Kombinationen neigen besonders zu Luftknoten.
Abhilfe kann schaffen: Nach dem Wurf lose Schnur unter etwas Spannung einholen (Rute hoch halten), Spule nicht zu voll machen, steifere Schnur verwenden.
Falls das alles kaum hilft, würde ich Rolle und Schnur wechseln.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. Oktober 2022)

Schneidern stelle ich mir anders vor.... Manchmal gibt das Gewässer, manchmal nimmt es auch!
Wenn mir mal 2 Montagen innerhalb weniger Stunden abreißen, ist das schon viel... Dann heißt es, ändern, anpassen und dann doch noch erfolgreich sein! 

bathgate: Wieviel von der Spitze ist denn weg? Du kannst sie ja bis zum 2.Ring kürzen und hast so zwar ein etwas höheres Wg, aber du kannst die Rute weiter nutzen!


----------



## bathgate (23. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Schneidern stelle ich mir anders vor.... Manchmal gibt das Gewässer, manchmal nimmt es auch!
> Wenn mir mal 2 Montagen innerhalb weniger Stunden abreißen, ist das schon viel... Dann heißt es, ändern, anpassen und dann doch noch erfolgreich sein!
> 
> bathgate: Wieviel von der Spitze ist denn weg? Du kannst sie ja bis zum 2.Ring kürzen und hast so zwar ein etwas höheres Wg, aber du kannst die Rute weiter nutzen!


 Das oberste ende der Spitze ist weg, d.h. ich könnte auch bis zum 2. Ring runterkürzen.


----------



## yukonjack (23. Oktober 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Das oberste ende der Spitze ist weg, d.h. ich könnte auch bis zum 2. Ring runterkürzen.


Iss im Moment ein bisschen ärgerlich. Da habe ich auch 2 oder 3 Exemplare von aber irgend wann vergisst du es und alles ist wieder ganz normal mit der Rute.


----------



## bathgate (5. Dezember 2022)

Lang ist's her, dass ich das letzte Mal unterwegs war. Stress bei der Arbeit, Krankheit, Weihnachtszeit etc. haben ihren Tribut gefordert. Letzten Samstag habe ich dann doch mal die Angelausrüstung überholt. Die Rollen neu gewickelt, weil sie zuletzt Perücken warfen, die abgebrochene Spitze der kleinen Rute sauber gekürzt und das Endstück verklebt, Tasche aufgeräumt...

Sonntag bin ich dann wieder los. Mal wieder zum Forellenteich. Zuerst beging ich den Fehler, bei Winterwetter nen Stör angeln zu wollen. Nach 2 erfolglosen Stunden gab ich auf und ging auf Forellen. Der Plan war, mit ner Bienenmade in Ruhe zu warten, während ich nebenbei mit nem Spoon am Spinnen bin. Kaum war die Bienenmade am Wässern, ging gleich die Pose auf Tauchstation. Eine wunderschöne große Lachsforelle. Da war es wieder, der Jagdtrieb, das tolle Erfolgserlebnis, das Angeln so spannend macht. Später ging auf Maden Nichts mehr, dafür bissen 2 auf den Spoon. Ich konnte alle 3 landen. Später wurde es ziemlich nervig. Weniger die Kälte, vielmehr andere Angler, die unbedingt diagonal über den ganzen See werfen mussten, dauernd meine Schnüre querten, sodass ich permanent den Spoon hastig wegziehen musste, damit sich die Schnüre nicht verheddern. Daran denkend, dass der größte Teil dieser Charmebolzen nahezu gleichlang wie ich, dafür aber erfolglos am See standen, fokussierte ich mich dann lieber auf Schadenfreude, packte zusammen und fuhr zufrieden nach Hause.


----------



## DenizJP (6. Dezember 2022)

Ja Petri


----------



## bathgate (7. Dezember 2022)

Nach ca. 5 Stunden habe ich gemerkt, dass ich zum Angeln einfach die falschen Schuhe trage. Für's nächste Mal werde ich mal meine so richtig dicken Winterstiefel probieren...


----------



## Luis2811 (7. Dezember 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Nach ca. 5 Stunden habe ich gemerkt, dass ich zum Angeln einfach die falschen Schuhe trage. Für's nächste Mal werde ich mal meine so richtig dicken Winterstiefel probieren...



Wenn das erst nach 5 ganzen Stunden kalt wird, können die Schuhe so falsch nicht gewesen sein würde ich sagen.


----------



## bathgate (7. Dezember 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Wenn das erst nach 5 ganzen Stunden kalt wird, können die Schuhe so falsch nicht gewesen sein würde ich sagen.


Du kennst meine richtigen Winterstiefel nicht 

Bin ja nun mal absoluter Anfänger, dies ist mein erster Angelwinter. Wie ist das denn so an Main / Nidda mit Angeln im Winter? Auf was für Köder gehen Raubfische im Winter? Denke gerade darüber nach, am kommenden Wochenende mal einen entspannten Tag am Wasser zu verbringen. Aber wenn ich den ganzen Tag lang am Wasser unterwegs bin, wollen meine Mädels auch an dem Tag frischen Fisch essen...


----------



## Hadiz1z (6. Januar 2023)

Lieber bathgate und alle andere Beteiligten in diesem Thema.

Auch ich bin Jungangler und verbringe seit 01.01. jeden Tag, bei jedem Wetter,  etwas Zeit am Wasser und Abend im Netz um zu lernen und Erfahrungen zu sammeln.

Dieses Topic ist mit Abstand das beste und hilfreichste was ich bisher gelesen habe!

Vielen Dank dafür!


----------

